# YG's Road to 17 stone!



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right, another journal. I would just like to say heinkein is a fatty:lol:

Anyway, seriously.

*Stats:*

Weight 99kg

Height 6 2

BF 14-18%

Waist 35inch

Chest-42 inch(only have 1 pec)

Delts-51inch

Arms-16.3 inch

Forearms-13.5 inch

Quads- 26inch

Calfs- 15 inch:lol:

Neck- 17.5 inch

I want to hit this weight by xmas.

*Diet-*

(non training day)

Meal 1- 2scoops of protein (ideally a blend like Nutrisport, Pro Peptide etc)2 whole eggs, 50g oats

Meal 2- 220g chicken, 50g brown rice(pre workout)

Train

Meal 3- Whey shake, malto

Meal 4- 200g chicken, 100g brown rice, lots of veg drizzled with Extra virgin olive oil (tablespoon)

Meal 5- Homemade Lean mince burgers, lots of veg drizzled with Extra virgin olive oil (tablespoon)

Meal 6- 4 whole eggs, 1 scoop PB, scoop of protein .

(Training day)

Meal 1- 2scoops of protein (ideally a blend like Nutrisport, Pro Peptide etc)2 whole eggs, 100g oats

Meal 2- 220g chicken, 75g brown rice(pre workout)

Train

Meal 3- Whey shake, malto

Meal 4- 200g chicken, 100g brown rice, lots of veg drizzled with Extra virgin olive oil (tablespoon)

Meal 5- Homemade Lean mince burgers, lots of veg drizzled with Extra virgin olive oil (tablespoon)

Meal 6- 4 whole eggs, 1 scoop PB, scoop of protein

*AAS:*

Undecided here at the moment due to funds, however it will look something like this.

Test E 750mg PW

Deca 300mg PW/Tren 300mg PW

Clen 80Mcg, 2 weeks on, 2 off.PD

*Training:*

Mon: Chest/Tris

Tues:Back/Biceps

Wedff

Thurs:Shoulders/traps

Fri:Legs

Weekend-Off

Cardio will be done 3 x per week after training for 30 minutes.

There will be one cheat meal a week. Which will not be over the top.

Pics will be shortly as photobucket are behaving like nattys and performing "maintainence"

Any thoughts, alterations on any of the above would be most appreciated


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nope, just wanted to be first to comment :rockon:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Where i'm currently at.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You bastard pasta lol

I got a mention in the first post though, unlucky 

Get a bit more fat in the diet mate, tsp of oil with meal 4 perhaps. Otherwise look's good to go


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah more fats maybe, was thinking handfulof nuts in meal 5 too. Either way would be good.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> You bastard pasta lol
> 
> I got a mention in the first post though, unlucky


I did notice that, [email protected]. However it was a dig so I'm not jealous :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How about this?

Meal 1- 2scoops of protein (ideally a blend like Nutrisport, Pro Peptide etc)2 whole eggs, 50g oats

Meal 2- 220g chicken, 50g brown rice(pre workout)

Train

Meal 3- Whey shake, malto

Meal 4- 200g chicken, 100g brown rice, lots of veg drizzled with Extra virgin olive oil (tablespoon)

Meal 5- Homemade Lean mince burgers, lots of veg drizzled with Extra virgin olive oil (tablespoon)

Meal 6- 4 whole eggs, 1 scoop PB, scoop of protein


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks good that Chris, easy First meal aswell:thumbup1:

Reps to you sir.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

subscribed yes yes


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i like chris's altho i would take morning oats upto 100g and rice to 75g. at the moment your not getting in 70g carbs before training.

the above will give you over a hundred add a banana in with breaky for some fast acting carbs and should be good to go.

I would do this on training days but drop down to how chris had it on non training days.

just a thought though.

good luck will be following.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input hilly:thumbup1:

I will edit above post to new diet, i plan to lean bulk this cycle also. So i was unsure about cheats?

Would you still have 1 per week or maybe 1 every 2 weeks?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah good advice Hilly.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

One cheat meal a week I would say- pizza, ice cream that sort of thing.

Try and get a bit of cardio in if you can as your BF is above 14%.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

not enough kcals imo i shoot for 4-5000 not sure you will put weight on by cristmas like that


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

It really depends mate cheats are a personal thing. some will say have the weekend off or atleast 1 whole day off as you should enjoy yourself.

I allow myself a couple of hours on a sat or sun night but this is usually healthy for instance this week it was turkey fagitas with wholemeal wraps and some low fat greek yogurt with dried fruit for dessert.

But i am totally some would say being stupidly addicted to bodybuilding but i plan to compete next year so feel its important to be like this. some would disagree and if bodyfat is at a level were your happy then even having the weekend off isnt a bad thing as long as you get enough protein in etc. if bodyfat starts to get out of control a little then you can always restrict and clean that weekend cheat up.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> One cheat meal a week I would say- pizza, ice cream that sort of thing.
> 
> Try and get a bit of cardio in if you can as your BF is above 14%.


 Yeah cardio will be 3 x per week, that was from calipers but they are dog sh1t. What would you put it as?



big_jim_87 said:


> not enough kcals imo i shoot for 4-5000 not sure you will put weight on by cristmas like that


 I would get even fatter than i am now with that amount mate, weight gain for me is easy. It's lbm that i need to get right


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> weight gain for me is easy. It's lbm that i need to get right


Exactly. Just see how you fare on this diet for a few weeks, if gaining too much lower the carbs a little or add in a bit more cardio.

Set 17stone as the target but dont **** up the diet plan and your look by eating **** to get to that weight. You would look much better a lean 15 than a fat 17stone.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i like to set the bar high, it may seem a little far fetched to get there, especially lean gaining, but i can only try.

TBH if i gained .5 stones, with my BF staying around the same, i would be pretty pleased. 5 LBS of muscle is noticable.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

That would be 7lbs then


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> That would be 7lbs then


 :lol:

Why the hell did i put 5 lmao

Well yes, 7lbs is even better.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i would just have zero carbs two meals before bed but id throw in 6-800g in the meals before that and 200g before training lol just me tho


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> i would just have zero carbs two meals before bed but id throw in 6-800g in the meals before that and 200g before training lol just me tho


 800g!!!!!!!!

Bloody hell mate, are you not getting fat off that?

I honestly would become a 30 stone fat pig on that amount lol

Your metabolism must be insane.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol i used to eat a kilo of rice a day. i **** you not. was bloody hard!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

that was when i was 15 stone though


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> lol i used to eat a kilo of rice a day. i **** you not. was bloody hard!


 Fook me:lol:

Were you not nearly being sick and stuff?

I'm not a massive fan of rice.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Fook me:lol:
> 
> Were you not nearly being sick and stuff?
> 
> I'm not a massive fan of rice.


had to force feed myself all day but i got there lol:cool2:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol crazy fool.

Can someone guess BF please?

Also just been shopping got everything i need to last for a while, i'm sure this bulk diet is even cheaper than keto diet lol:confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

guestimate 15-18%. you really need to just stand there without flexing at all to get a true estimate


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Like me in my 'fat' pics :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Like me in my 'fat' pics :lol:


 :lol: What's your bench mate?



dc55 said:


> Keto diet's out the window then??
> 
> Wonder what its going to be next week.....PMSL


 Well i'm not going to bulk on keto am i:lol:

Plan was to do keto till arm healed, i'm now healed. Will be running mini diets in between blasts. plenty of time


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Which brings me to another point.

I have deca laying around already, maybe 12-14 ml.

Now do i wait until payday and buy tren which may be better.

Or do i just use deca and risk bloat and puffy look making me look SUPER fat:lol:

yes diet etc but thoughts on above choices?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Because i can make better progress on diet proposed page 1.

Seeing as your diet guru(used to be massive fatty:lol

Takea look see what you think


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers matey.

Yeah i don't know how long to blast for, between 10-12 weeks i'd imagine.

Then cruise for 14 weeks.

Really want to get hold of tren:cursing:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Save for the tren, it ****es all over deca!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah was thinking that, hope it's as good as it's cracked up to be.

May get some other "goodies" aswell. Hopefully the addition of tren will be like a first cycle again


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

So fcking ****ed off. This chick i know, who i used to be really good mates and see is getting on my tits to an insane degree.

Since she has gone to uni she thinks her sh1t don't stink or something.

Thinks shes knows everything, thinks she has done loads aswell, wtf you couldnt even stand on your own two feet in the real world.

****es it up all the time and behaves like a slag, tbh i have a good mind to fcuk her off facebook, and send her multiple abusive texts.

IDIOT.

As you can see i'm getting roid rage and thought i would vent this:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Give her a good shag up the ****, that will sort her out and leave her feeling less high and mighty.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

id run the deca mate and sabe the tren for next time when you will benefit from the recomp and uncover the muscle you built on this blast while building more if diet is right.

plus on the i adjusted as with others you shouldnt bloat to much as carbs are pretty controled however if your not sticking to it then thats another thing


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Give her a good shag up the ****, that will sort her out and leave her feeling less high and mighty.


 pmsl, i'm sure it would. I'm actually developing a hate for her, not good lol.



hilly2008 said:


> id run the deca mate and sabe the tren for next time when you will benefit from the recomp and uncover the muscle you built on this blast while building more if diet is right.
> 
> plus on the i adjusted as with others you shouldnt bloat to much as carbs are pretty controled however if your not sticking to it then thats another thing


 Save the tren for next blast. You seem to know your stuff so may go with deca, this would save me some money also.

Does 300mg sound a good dose to you?

Diet will be stuck to throughout week, unsure about cheats yet, think i may follow your lead and have "healthier" cheat meals once per week as i really don't want to get much fatter.

I'm hoping this will work well, blast now, gain as much mass as possible, then do 10 week cruise where i will need to cut, then one more blast a pct.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

300mg if havnt run before should be good mate with a dose of test of 600mg and up.

when you cruise have a search for marcus3000 posts on priming and run a 4-6 week diet last weeks of cruise. this will put your body in a very good state to start next blast and will cut the bodyfat down a little.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

That happens to a lot of girls at uni.

Like me.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> 300mg if havnt run before should be good mate with a dose of test of 600mg and up.
> 
> when you cruise have a search for marcus3000 posts on priming and run a 4-6 week diet last weeks of cruise. this will put your body in a very good state to start next blast and will cut the bodyfat down a little.


 Thanks mate i'll go with that.

Will search these posts out also. 



Heinkeken said:


> That happens to a lot of girls at uni.
> 
> Like me.


 Heinkeken, you just take advantage of them when their drunk, lets be honest, were all friends here. :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You'll make a fine scholar :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pmsl.

Honestly mate, i can't remember anything from school.

Seriously. This college thing will be hard enough, might play the "i'm stuggling, can i come over to yours to study card":whistling: :lol:

Training shortly, need to pin aswell today as work all day 2mo. 24 hour shift, niiiiice:cursing:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

It's fine mate, first year at uni is simply a break in period to get everyone up to speed on the course material, as some students are going into a new field have have little knowledge on the actual course, some are at different levels etc.

Perfect time to bunk off lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Deca is a good compound. I haven't tried Tren yet but I haven't had any problems with Deca. Good strength increases and has a marked effect on protein synthesis.

Stick to the diet for the week and save all the crappy food for one cheat meal- after a leg training day is a good idea (extra nutrients for growth and will be better than having it a non-training day when metabolism is not elevated)

Follow that diet, run the meds, train hard and rest and you will grow nicely and lose some BF.

6week prime on a low dose of Test as Hilly suggests (search Marcus300 on here) and then run the Tren (if you have it).


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I did History, 1st year I had 7hours lectures a week (final year I had 2)

Best time of my life so far :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks mate, will be 100% on this blast.

Will cheat after legs, which is on friday:thumbup1:

I will be keeping it semi healthy though, ovbiously nice food though lol.

Just injected 300mg Deca, 750mg test e, 2ml each quad.

Hitting the gym after my next meal.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what you training today fatty?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I did History, 1st year I had 7hours lectures a week (final year I had 2)
> 
> Best time of my life so far :thumb:


Mine was more like 25 hrs a week :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Shoulders and traps.

Last cycle was doing 42kg bells for 6 reps seated press, need to get back up there:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> what you training today *fatty*?


Pot. Kettle. Black :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Pot. Kettle. Black :whistling:


atleast we both have pics up eh:thumb: im yet to see anything from you:whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

chris why so quiet?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You're both gay.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> chris why so quiet?


Sorry, I can't compete with your physique. :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Shoulders/traps

Seated DB press- Weight each bell

36kg x 8 reps

38kg x 6 reps

28kg x 8 reps

Standing BB press- 60kg x 10 reps

Seated Bb press-

75kg x 8 reps

70kg x 6 reps

60kg x 7 reps

Latteral raises- 10kg bells

10 reps x 2

Shrugs, poor weight.

25 minutes cardio.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Just been to stock up on lemonade, as I hear daarrrn saarrtthh you guys have in it your beer.

Shandy pants :ban:

Should be a fun weekend :thumbup1:

ps. nice workout


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah some girls around here like those kind of drinks:lol:

Where are you getting your info from, you will drink stella in copious amounts, then have a fight and a kebab.

That's a night out down here mate:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looks ok. why so little shrugs?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Shoulders were really burning holding the weight, plus i'd had enough and wanted to get the cardio done and go.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. not happy mr YG


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Yeah some girls around here like those kind of drinks:lol:
> 
> Where are you getting your info from, you will drink stella in copious amounts, then have a fight and a kebab.
> 
> That's a night out down here mate:lol:


 :lol:

Apparently I'm going to be drinking 'rough cider'. I get the impression it's homebrew.

If you don't hear from me, you know I've been arrested :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. not happy mr YG


 What can i say, these weights are day 1 of blast, these will be improveing drastically in the coming weeks



pastanchicken said:


> :lol:
> 
> Apparently I'm going to be drinking 'rough cider'. I get the impression it's homebrew.
> 
> If you don't hear from me, you know I've been arrested :thumbup1:


 Where are you going again mate? Yeah get on the white lightning mate in the park with the local chavs:lol:

YES BLUD!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Rough cider? You coming down the west country?

Most likely be Thatchers or Black Rat- great stuff but will give the unversed the ****s :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Black rat, have you had that before Chris:whistling: :lol:

I just had to spend £23 at tesco for some sh1t whey as my supps shop is closed.

Also got to be up at 5am as i need to be in work early so it's legs at 6 am lol

How fun:whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

YoungGun- im 22yrs metabolism is ok i do put on some bf on my diet but as i stay away from carbs before bed its not too bad i never really go over 11% bf. and i know im only 4wks away from looking very lean. when i diet the bf falls off me. im just a typical meso im afraid lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes- both a ***** and the cider variety.

Much preferred the cider though LMAO!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

can i have some reps please, thanks


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

It seems i've put my back out:confused1:

I don't even know how, i did a few sets of bench, leg press and some cardio yesterday, then was at work, and had arest for abit, when i got up i had terrible pain in my lower back, i have no idea what caused it.I had no problems until i rested for a bit.

Hurts now, hopefully nothing serious and good to go for monday.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i sometimes get this when im sitting down too long. like agony in the lower back and i can barely move, just have to lie down for a while


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I get it allll the time dude which is why I don't DL as much anymore, it only seemed to exacerbate the problem. Strange that you have a pain after doing just bench and leg press though?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i don't know if it's related to the training, this happened like 8 hrs after so unlikley:confused1:

Just took some ibprofen, seems to have helped. I'll just rest this weekend, puzzled though.

Back is getty acne bad again, so will need to hit up the sundbeds shortly. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I will be starting to use the sun beds after the diet.

Speaking of which, I seem to have switched to beer for my fat/protein requirements this week :lol:

Hopefully I can get back to the gym soon.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pmsl, falling off the wagon here mate.

To be fair though, if i'd just moved in to a 7 bed gaff, i'd be ****ed all day, and do my cardio in the evening, with a different piece of cardio equipment every night:whistling: :whistling: :lol:

I think dieting is pretty sh1t tbh, as you can tell:lol:

Alot better on a more varied diet, mood increases aswell lol. Will be doing these mini cuts in between blasts tho. Also just got told yesterday, i've got to go away for a few days for work, in which time i will have no good food whatso ever, they said they supply meals so i can imagine what that sh1t will be.

Also no training, this is in 5 ish weeks tho so a bit of time yet.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I've lost sight of the wagon mate LOL

I do feel a bit shyte as I get into a good routine and then for one reason or another, I slip up. Usually it's down to money, I have pretty good self control over food but I figure.. I can't afford to get to the gym at the moment and the diet food is boring, so I'll just relax for a bit until I'm back in the green.

How's the arm?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, know what you mean.

Seems ok, Tuesday will be first heavy day for back and bi's. Only thing is it's still soft to tense, wonder if this will get better in time:confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

any training today lads?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I've got a session later on tonight mate

Jager/Bud's, might do some cardio after :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds like a hard session


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah looking for a few new PB's


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

<---- the hangover, what did you think of that film? i saw it ysterday, dont get me wrong was funny but was expecting more after everyone going on about the funniest thing they had ever seen


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Pmsl, falling off the wagon here mate.
> 
> To be fair though, if i'd just moved in to a 7 bed gaff, i'd be ****ed all day, and do my cardio in the evening, with a different piece of cardio equipment every night:whistling: :whistling: :lol:
> 
> ...


Bud, diet doesn't need to be **** if travelling away.

Just take some protein powders with you (in little tupperware box with a scoop)

Some oatcakes and peanut butter.

Miss training if yiu have to, but try never to miss a meal :thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> <---- the hangover, what did you think of that film? i saw it ysterday, dont get me wrong was funny but was expecting more after everyone going on about the funniest thing they had ever seen


Thought it was epic to be honest mate, it's just my kind of humour. Alan's character reminds me so much of my friends, thought the Chinese guy was hilarious.

Too-da-looo mothor foooooookooooooooooooooooo's


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Bud, diet doesn't need to be **** if travelling away.
> 
> Just take some protein powders with you (in little tupperware box with a scoop)
> 
> ...


 I know mate, without going into too much detail, it will be difficult. Will take what i can though. I usually take all my meals in a coolbox but they wont keep for days.

Might go for a run in the mornings to keep that fat off if diet is poor, was pretty ****ed off about going when i got told as it's 5 weeks into blast, but hopefully will have made some good gains by then.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah just take some protein and blended oats with you. enough for say 10ish shakes. good to go for a few days


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> yeah just take some protein and blended oats with you. enough for say 10ish shakes. good to go for a few days


Oats and protein, definitely gets pass marks from me 

Amazing how fast I'm getting through 5kg bags of each.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah will do lads. Will prob just have a shake between the 3 provided meals. Will prob do a few runs in the morning aswell.

I feel achey at the min, and i have chest 2mo, which i hope i'm good for, could be swine flu. :whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Rough cider? You coming down the west country?
> 
> Most likely be Thatchers or Black Rat- great stuff but will give the unversed the ****s :lol:


Was in Bristol mate. Kingswood and Hanham I think.

Didn't go near the rough cider, had some Natch though :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chest and tris- pi$$ poor

Flat bench-

110kg x 5

115 x 4.5 wtf:cursing:

100 x 5

100 x 4

Decline-

100 x 5

90 x 6

90 x 6

80 x 8

Flys- weight each bell

24kg x 6

24kg x 6

Skulls-

30kg x 8

30kg x 6

25 kg x 6

Dips machine-sh1t machine, full stack

20 reps

15 reps

Cardio 30 minutes, weight 101kg.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I am keeping eye on you big boy.. 2 kg is a good increase.. keep it clean!

Focus, you have the tools..


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks mate. It's water weight i think, i'm not cheating for two weeks also as i banged out a roast yesterday:whistling:

Also don't think i mentioned it but i pinned 300mg deca, 750mg test on friday:bounce:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Thanks mate. It's water weight i think, i'm not cheating for two weeks also as i banged out a roast yesterday:whistling:
> 
> Also don't think i mentioned it but i pinned 300mg deca, 750mg test on friday:bounce:


Are you still dieting or does the gear indicate a change in your plans to super strong mode?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Going all out now mate, lean bulk though. As i will be blasting and crusing, plan is:

Blast 10 weeks.

Cruise 12 weeks-In which time diet will be run, priming me for blast.

Blast 10 weeks

PCT.

Will be running prop in the gap aswell, so i have big expectations. I've also had some recommendations on the meds, which i may divuldge later if i decide to go ahead.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good mate, hope all is well! I'm also starting my clean bulk 

today in fact : )


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

P.s if you scroll down on the member's page you will see one of my fatty pictures, i found them in the end


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah i'm still fat mate, hopefully will get some more muscle on though. Not that i'm a bicep boy, but my arms are lagging, esspecially compared to delts, i don't know how to blast these:confused1:

How was Brentwood btw?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why the PCT? Why not B and C for longer assuming bloods are OK?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Why the PCT? Why not B and C for longer assuming bloods are OK?


 Well as much as i'd like to stay on for a little while longer, it's not sensible.

On my last PCT i tore my bicep, so decided i'd go back on gear to help the healing process, so one week after my 4 week PCT i went back on.

Silly, although i didn't plan to do that, i was so worried about getting even smaller and fatter.

So realistically i would not have been recovered, so i'm adding that 12 week cycle to this one, just to be sensible with it.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Ah i'm still fat mate, hopefully will get some more muscle on though. Not that i'm a bicep boy, but my arms are lagging, esspecially compared to delts, i don't know how to blast these:confused1:
> 
> How was Brentwood btw?


I wouldn't really rate brentwood that high tbh 

I rather go out down leigh on sea.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

What weight are you now mate(bet you thought i was going to say what you always say)


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Between 100-101kg, it fluctuates.

Back and Bi's today, fairly light session, just getting back into it. Held back on the deads as i didnt plan to do them but couldnt resist.

Seated row-

91kg x 12 reps

105kg x 8 reps

100kg x 8 reps

Deadlifts-

140kg x 6 reps

150kg x 6 reps

150kg x 6 reps

Hammer pulls-

70kg x 10 reps

70kg x 10 reps

70kg x 8 reps

EZ curls-

25kg x 12 reps

25kg x 10 reps

25kg x 8 reps

Hammer curls-

16kg bells x 8 reps x 2 sets.

Felt ok.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Bicep holding up mate?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

It was ok, no trouble on the rows or deads, it felt a little odd on hammer curls though, i may miss these out from now on. No pain but this feeling in the bicep when i reach the top of the curl, like a click in it, really wierd.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm, doesn't sound good, maybe you'd be right to drop them for a while.

Still, good it's holding out on rows and deads :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah i had problems with hammer curls when it happened. so will change them for maybe seated curls.

Aslong as i can do compounds lol, i'm happy


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That's the main thing mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

:beer: :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ditch the curls mate, deadlifts and chins will keep your biceps strong.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I would completely sack the curls for a couple of months mate, let it full heal, deads should keep a fair amount of size and strength.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Probably right guys, i have no problem bar curling though. Will have to see how it goes i guess.

Anyway cardio shortly, 45mins x trainer, hopefully be some nice talent aswell. :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

*ALPHA 6*

*DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> *ALPHA 6*
> 
> *DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


 I fcuking knew it would be this when i saw your name on the post thingy:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cardio 35 minutes on X trainer. BPM kept around 130. Was sweating like fcuk.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I got drive bye'd too but the bullets couldnt get past all the fat so i survived

Be careful with the cardio or you may not be as lucky mate.

Ps,i thought youd be able to x-train more for your size tbh mate:laugh:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pmsl.

I'm sick of being my size, i hate being small. Need to pack some size on this blast.

BTW mate, i'd expect a bigger post for your size:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Shoulders/traps today.

Seated DB press- Weight each bell

40kg x 8 then did another two spotted

36kg x 6 reps

34kg x 6 reps

Standing BB press-

60kg x 10 reps

60kg x 8 reps

50kg x 8 reps

Latteral raises-

10kg x 10 reps

10kg x 8 reps

Traps-

BB 100kg x 15 reps x 3 sets

Weight was 100.5kg. So i'm glad i'm not putting on shed loads of water weight, but weight is increasing as is strength:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im happy with dumbell press good weight!. im not happy with lateral raises mr!! 

any new pics?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah strength was good today, not put any mass on as yet though. I'm on week 6 tommorow of this cycle, so mass should be on the way soon:thumbup1:

haha latteral raises, yeah low weight but shoulders were fcuked! Form was prefect and they were burning, so i'm happy all round.

Yeah took a couple of shots after the gym in changing room but they came out sh1t, may take some shots tonight, no change tbh


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you tried seated dumbell lateral raise, both at the same time, i think its much more superior to doing one arm at a time


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice db press mate:thumb: okay strength for your size:wink:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i just added behind neck press in aswell on smith machine, nothing else quite isolates the delts like this move.!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I hate behind the neck! In front all the way for me.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if you know what your doing behind the neck is fine. dont get why people bitch on about it  honestly if your controlled with it, i think its the best shoulder exercise


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Why do you not like fronts dom


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i do fronts aswell


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i just find behind neck isolates them better. its like i prefer behind the neck pulldowns as opposed to front.

i do both though


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lol,if you know what your doing

Its just personal preferance


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

have you tried behind neck press on smith machine Dshana? i really find it isolates the delts nicely


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Latteral raises- i do both arms at the same time

On the standing BB press i sometimes do one rep front, one rep behind neck etc, fcuks you like nothing else.

I find behinds harder than fronts, don't know why.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Aint tried them dom,btn pressing gives me a bad neck mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

BTN ****ed my shoulder up, thankfully I could see the signs and stopped.

Not a problem now


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You sticking to that diet as well YG?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> You sticking to that diet as well YG?


 Yes mate, for the most part.

I've added a few things week just to make things more eatable.

Example i think twice this week i've added 1/3 can baked beans to my meal post workout.

Also a couple of times this week i've added two cheese slices to my mince burger meal, they are 47 cals each slice 2.7 carbs.

This changes the meal totally lol, but does not add to much on the diet, apart from that diet is as written down. No cheat this week either.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

So pinned 300mg Deca, 750mg test. Pretty ****ed off though as a bit of paint went into one amp so rather than risk it, i binned it. :cursing:

Then a trip to the bank was in order, rolling down the street and this chick starts checking me out(ovbiously), usually i'd be on it like a tramp on chips, but she had a kid so it was a no go, instantly.

On the way back, i kid you not this is what happened, i was actually speechless, she turnsto me when i'm walking past checks out the gunnage, then looks at me up and down, and goes oi oi to me.

Honestly i was thinking WHAT THE FCUK HAS JUST HAPPENED HERE:lol:

Then stunned i proceeded to the motor. Essex girls, gotta love em:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

oioi:rolleyes:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> have you tried behind neck press on smith machine Dshana? i really find it isolates the delts nicely


I just prefer front presses..

Find behind the neck just unatural and awkward.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Goose said:


> I just prefer front presses..
> 
> Find behind the neck just unatural and awkward.


each to their own  i do both


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Why lie YG


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> Why lie YG


 Lmao, i was truley shocked. She was a full on slag though, and a kid. So i'd rather stay clear:thumbup1:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Lmao, i was truley shocked. She was a full on slag though, and a kid. So i'd rather stay clear:thumbup1:


there the best ones mate....dirty girls:thumb:lmao


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Spragga said:


> there the best ones mate....dirty girls:thumb:lmao


Took the words right out my mouth! :cool2:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol, i'm on gear aswell, i might be gay:confused1: :lol:

Anyway, legs time, will report back with my beta weights shortly:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

****ing slags in Essex and East London. Pretty, but soon as open their mouths all attraction is lost.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> ****ing slags in Essex and East London. Pretty, but soon as open their mouths all attraction is lost.


 Lmao, some are alright, it's the ones with proper strong accents that are a put off. I actually want to shag a chav, don't know why pmsl.

Anyway, legs.

Weights are low, compared to some, however on the squats these were a$$ to grass, very good form, very low. I have done 170kg x 6 before, to parrallel but TBH growth wise this is just as effective, if not harder on the quads.

Squats-

110kg x 6 reps

120kg x 5 reps

110kg x 5 reps

Leg press-

150kg x 20 reps

" "

" "

Leg extension-

Medium weight, cant remember, x 20 reps, 2 sets

Calf raises-

124kg x 20 reps

" "

115kg x 20 reps

115kg x 20 reps

105kg x 20 reps.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Honestly i was thinking WHAT THE FCUK HAS JUST HAPPENED HERE:lol:
> 
> Then stunned i proceeded to the motor. Essex girls, gotta love em:lol: :lol:


 :nono:

You should have destroyed her


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Mate, she was packing(child). I'm just not down with that pmsl.

Too much hastle, aswell i'm a bit worried because i put my bank card int he hole in the wall, and it was about a minute reading it, then it just gave it back to me.

I pushed the card reader bit in and it moved but i couldnt pull it out, so went to machine next to me and that was fine, whilst on this machine a guy next to me got cash from it though:confused1:

I never entered pin on it, so do you think i should be ok?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Mate, she was packing(child). I'm just not down with that pmsl.


Stick the kiddie in the lounge watching Shrek or something and continue to lay waste to the mother.

Sorted :rockon:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Stick the kiddie in the lounge watching Shrek or something and continue to lay waste to the mother.
> 
> Sorted :rockon:


 lmao, ruthless fcuker.

Seems there is fit birds everywhere at the minute, even trips to supermarket are awesome:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right i'm brasic. I might go without whey this month, what can i change meal 1 and 6 to?

Was thinking 2 boiled eggs, then some hot oats for meal one.

Boiled eggs before bed thoughts?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

5 eggs per meal at least,imo younggun


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why no whey?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> 5 eggs per meal at least,imo younggun


Yeah was just going off current diet, could smash 5 meal 1 and 4 before bed.



BigDom86 said:


> why no whey?


 Skint mate, had to pay out alot of money this month and with my spare money i bought gear:lol:

I've set aside enough money for food each week etc just protein is tight.

What you think of this, cheap?

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/pea-protein-isolate/

OR

http://www.superfit.co.uk/optimum-health-ultimate-whey-protein-2-25kg-4-98.html


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

2.27kg flvaourd whey at myprotein is £22

wouldnt want to even try pea protein lol


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> 2.27kg flvaourd whey at myprotein is £22
> 
> wouldnt want to even try pea protein lol


 Link?

Cant see that?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-protein/impact-blend/


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

its the one i use mate, for teh awesome gaaaaaaaainzzzzzzzzz


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Just ordered that, £25 in the end, not bad i suppose. Cheapest flavoured going.

Will this get me massive then Dom? Like i only want big biceps and pecs.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah you will be 17stone ripped in no time. biceps no problem, just site inject the whey. might make pecs a bit droopy though


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Now that you mention it, i might start site injecting, not biceps due to injury but triceps, delts at least.

Bit scared though lol, i need more sites anyway as i have some potion that needs to be jabbed eod:whistling:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why buy flavoured if you are on a budget?

4.54kg for just under £32

Used to use it, tastes of nothing.

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/unflavoured-protein/impact-whey-protein-(unflavoured)/


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Where were you when i needed you mate? :cursing: :lol:

Ordered other stuff now. Could of throwen some nesquick in the unflavoured.

I'm also so tempted to have a cheat at the moment, trying to fight it pmsl


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Why buy flavoured if you are on a budget?
> 
> 4.54kg for just under £32
> 
> ...


it doesnt taste of nothing. it tastes really bad by itself and water, with milk its bearable. if you mix with oats and water its extremely hard to drink, id rather pay the extra £7 for 4.54kg of flavoured


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chest tris- gym was packed, very mixed up workout, was pumped to the max at the end, tried some new low rep stuff on bench, really hard

Flat bench-

115 x 4

110 x 4

100 x 4

90 x 6

First 2 or 3 reps go up pretty easy, but after that my energy just seems to zap and i struggle. :confused1:

Pec dec-

gay machine, will not bother with weights, 3 sets

Dips-

bodyweight, 12, 10, 8

Rope pulls-

25kg 1 sec pause at bottem and tense tri's, 20 reps, 2 sets

Tri machine thing-

Beta weight, as thats the full stack, high reps. 3 sets

Weight STILL 100.5kg??????????????


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm back. Any update on the shagging front?

Nice bench by the way :rockon:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> it doesnt taste of nothing. it tastes really bad by itself and water, with milk its bearable. if you mix with oats and water its extremely hard to drink, id rather pay the extra £7 for 4.54kg of flavoured


You need to man up then :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> I'm back. Any update on the shagging front?
> 
> Nice bench by the way :rockon:


 Bench is sh1t, if i had of got 6 on 115 i'd be happy, next week will be the week. :thumbup1:

Na tbh you can pull girls anywhere, like they are full of them in the supermarket this really is an untapped source, i may have to work out a plan of attack and take one down:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Bench is sh1t, if i had of got 6 on 115 i'd be happy, next week will be the week. :thumbup1:
> 
> Na tbh you can pull girls anywhere, like they are full of them in the supermarket this really is an untapped source,* i may have to work out a plan of attack and take one down* :lol:


Still beats my pressing mate, I am truly awful.

Plan sounds good :thumbup1:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Mate if you go to the big tesco in pitsea, i'm sure you will have no probs pulling some scummy slag.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Still beats my pressing mate, I am truly awful.
> 
> Plan sounds good :thumbup1:


 I only have one pec so i suppose it's ok Want to improve it big time over the coming weeks though.



colt24 said:


> Mate if you go to the big tesco in pitsea, i'm sure you will have no probs pulling some scummy slag.


 Lol, that place is a sh1thole, i might go down there for the trip, pitsea bird is where it's at:thumbup1:

Tbh though i'm feeling a brentwood bird needs taking down:thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Tbh though i'm feeling a brentwood bird needs taking down:thumbup1:


Used to work with a lad from Brentwood, never really mentioned the women to be honest, apart from his mates making Jodie Marsh cry in a pub once


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Used to work with a lad from Brentwood, never really mentioned the women to be honest, apart from his mates making Jodie Marsh cry in a pub once


 Wtf was he thinking. I actually reckon you could pull Jodie Marsh, seriously, i'd love to smash her backdoors in aswell:lol:

How did he manage to make her cry lol


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Wtf was he thinking. I actually reckon you could pull Jodie Marsh, seriously, i'd love to smash her backdoors in aswell:lol:
> 
> How did he manage to make her cry lol


I can't remember the exact story. But he was at work telling us she lives near him and how much he hates her, was really funny in his Essex accent, and this culminated in him giving us this story. I think they just gave her sh1t til she could handle it no longer.

I'll ask him about it when I next see him.

Agreed though, she does have a certain, albeit filthy, appeal :thumbup1:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Wtf was he thinking. I actually reckon you could pull Jodie Marsh, seriously, i'd love to smash her backdoors in aswell:lol:
> 
> How did he manage to make her cry lol


On the subject of Jodie Marsh... Head down to Sugar hut's, last time i went my mate started dancing with jodie, though he had to ask the massive black guy bodyguard permission first


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lmfao, i'd beat him up to show Jodie i'm the alpha male then boom, back to hers for a session:lol:

Anyway fcukers-

Slight change in plans here, i have to go away in about 4 weeks for work. So i am changing the blast and would like inputs on this:

Test E- Considering dropping this from 750 to 500mg although unsure yet.

Deca- At the moment it's 300mg, however i will drop to 200mg for joint protection etc.

Tren A- Now heres where dosing needs to be sorted, i was thinking 75-100mg eod, so it would be a 4 week blast on Ace.

Thoughts and alterations?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Forgot Adex 1mg e3d, also wanting to site inject tris, does anyone have experience with this?

Whats a sensible amount to put in them? 0.5ml?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dont run deca and tren at your stage in the game mate and at your age you shouldnt really be running gear for joint protection 

50mg eod for first time on tren will more than suffice


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> dont run deca and tren at your stage in the game mate and at your age you shouldnt really be running gear for joint protection
> 
> 50mg eod for first time on tren will more than suffice


 Ok mate, i only thought of the deca as i have a shoulder niggle, with strength increases i was worried

I could drop the deca all together, as my blast will need to be a short one because of work:cursing:

It will prob be just about kicking in when i go away


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You don't seem to have any consistency in terms of diet, cycle or long term aims.

Keto one minute, bulk the next.

I find it all very confusing...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> You don't seem to have any consistency in terms of diet, cycle or long term aims.
> 
> Keto one minute, bulk the next.
> 
> I find it all very confusing...


 :confused1:

Confused here, my long term aim has never changed, not once.

As for this cycle, what am i supposed to do? Tell work i'm not going because it will mess with my cycle?

Or just change the esters like i have done and make the most of the time i have?

Please elaborate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

drop the deca its a waste at 200mg and IMO will do little for your shoulder. if you have a shoulder niggle then see a physio and stop doing shoulder presses. end of masking it with deca is a no no.

You need a short ester and the tren would be perfect. at 50mg eod or 75mg max you will get great results as long as training and diet is goodish.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> drop the deca its a waste at 200mg and IMO will do little for your shoulder. if you have a shoulder niggle then see a physio and stop doing shoulder presses. end of masking it with deca is a no no.
> 
> You need a short ester and the tren would be perfect. at 50mg eod or 75mg max you will get great results as long as training and diet is goodish.


 Thanks Hilly, i will follow your advice on that, as for the shoulder, it's not bad at the moment, but alot of the pain has been fixed by improving form, i will keep an eye on it.

Diet is as Chris advised, on page one, has been spot on apart from adding a slice of cheese twice in a week, and a portion on beens after training a couple of times a week.

No cheat until the two week mark


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Back/Biceps

Terrible session, ripped skin of hand lol on the deadlifts, so had to cut the sets short as i just couldnt grip the bar properly.

Still getting back into it, this is only my second session back.

Deads-

170 x 6

160 x 6

150 x 6

Seated row-

105 x 6

98 x 6

75 x 15

Lat pull down-

65 x 8

65 x 6

65 x 6

Preacher curls-

25kg x 15

25 x 12

25 x 8

Oly bar curls-

40kg x 6

40 x 6

30 x 8


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

session looks good, get some straps mate i just had to get some when i riped all the skin off my hand as well. stoped me getting a pr and i was well ****ed off


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah will have to look into it mate, i try to shy away from straps but will have to brush the ego aside lol.

Thing is i didn't even notice until i looked at my hand after the set, then it started to hurt lol, addrenaline i guess.

GUYS!

I need help with Tricep injections, i looked on spot injections, it seems there is two ways you can do it.

Go into the shoe on the tri which i'm still confused about, do you go into the shoe, and straight down, or at an angle?

Then i saw one where the arm is raised then the needle goes strait up from the bottom, which i'm swaying towards.

Can any one give advice on this please?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

What you injectining? Thought you were natty :confused1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> What you injectining? Thought you were natty :confused1:


 I am natty mate, it's my flu jab:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

That back session dosent look bad to me,if thats bad mines ****ing ****


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmmm maybe roid rage again:lol:

I didn't bite his hand off i just wanted a further explanantion as although the diet has changed recently i always stick to to it. Whatever i'm following.

At the end of the day i'm honest with what i take and do, so i can get advice etc, so by no means do i not want criticism. 

Well i'm in two minds really, ovbiously you know i only have one pec so i don't really know what to do. I want to train for power but often think i'll never be able to get very good at it so maybe training for size is better option:confused1:

Cheers for Tri's i will do next jab, what ML do you put in? 0.5ml?

Can you still train well after pinning it/



dc55 said:


> ^^^ agree. AND dont bite my hand off like you did chris's!!
> 
> Just find it hard to workout what your on. I know you've had work issues etc, but was just saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

use straps. i use them alot, it hasnt hindered my forearm growth at all. dont know what the fuss is all about, your not in a powerlifting comp where your not allowed to use straps or something. also i have girl hands so i need them to grip overwise everything just slips


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmmm i may invest, what can i expect to add to a lift using them.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no idea. there cheap as chips though, i got a few pairs as they wear down


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Well personally I think you should go PL'ing side....as you arent going to compete...or are you?
> 
> You got your bench up to a very respectaful(sp) level not long ago, so you have lots of potential....
> 
> ...


 Probably not mate, would not be much point with one pec as i like winning lmao

Well i may give PLing a go, but i would know where to start really, i see you training, but i don't really get your rep structure.

I did low reps for chest last week and really enjoyed it, its proper hard lol.

Ovb i want to get big, but i do like the strength side of things. Hmmmmm


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You can still get big and be strong mate.

Just depends on your nutrition.

As for PL'ing rep structures, most guys know tend to work sub 5 reps.

Myself I start on a 3 sets of 5 reps system, once it gets to a few weeks where I can't get 5 reps I will drop to 5 sets of 3 reps, then 5 sets of 2 reps, then finally 5 1 rep maxes...before going back to 5 reps.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> use straps. i use them alot, it hasnt hindered my forearm growth at all. dont know what the fuss is all about, *your not in a powerlifting comp where your not allowed to use straps or something.* also i have girl hands so i need them to grip overwise everything just slips


That's the way I see it too :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> You can still get big and be strong mate.
> 
> Just depends on your nutrition.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, i been trying that out lately on main lifts.



dc55 said:


> You will get just as big when PL'ing mate....personally I LOVE being more powerful looking (however that looks!!  )
> 
> Its hard to decribe what rep/set range would be best. Everyone is different. You could just stick to 3 days a week, bench, squat, dead/rack pull.
> 
> ...


 Yeah i get you mate, you still do isolation work aswell though don't you?

But base the workout around the big 3?

ALSO-

I keep getting pins and needles in hands and legs really easily, just from sitting normally even. I had it about 2 hours ago and it still there a bit in my leg now, doc is sh1t had no idea what he was on about, so i'm worried about it.

I have asprin 75mg tabs, may start taking these one per day, thoughts?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Roger.

I will bang one up once decided on what exercises:thumbup1:

I thought pins and needles might be gear, i'm worried about thickening blood ffs lol

I did pin that quad today though so will see what it's like 2mo. I'm liking this massage talk, will negotiate extras aswell:lol:

Thanks for all the help mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

and just to add i wouldnt say straps will add anything to a lift just stop your grip going so if you are struggling to deadlift a particular weight because your grip falters like mine does with anything over 210kg then it helps. i can dead 230 with straps but not without as grip goes on let hand.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Straps will help if your grip goes. I find that after a while the bar starts to slip so I can't complete as many reps as I wouild like. I strap up for my working sets though and where possible try not to use them.

As for my comment above, the secret to success in any endeavour is consistency, both in aim and hard-work. You need to decide what you want to do and then set your sights on that goal and block out all other distractions.

Not sure how you could compete with a pec tear to be honest as it is about aesthetics and I imagine this would somewhat detract from it.

You can be big and strong anyway- look at JW for example, and his two tadpoles.

Leave the aspirin as well.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> and just to add i wouldnt say straps will add anything to a lift just stop your grip going so if you are struggling to deadlift a particular weight because your grip falters like mine does with anything over 210kg then it helps. i can dead 230 with straps but not without as grip goes on let hand.


 Roger, will invest in a pair, i've never DL using double overhand though, will have to get used to that.



LittleChris said:


> Straps will help if your grip goes. I find that after a while the bar starts to slip so I can't complete as many reps as I wouild like. I strap up for my working sets though and where possible try not to use them.
> 
> As for my comment above, the secret to success in any endeavour is consistency, both in aim and hard-work. You need to decide what you want to do and then set your sights on that goal and block out all other distractions.
> 
> ...


 Yeah i didn't mean to come across as if i did not want the criticism, as sometimes other people see things you cant

So all feedback is appreciated and i understand what you are saying, at the moment i'm training for best of both worlds strength and size, so will look at this further.

As for competing i agree, i doubt it would be worth it. Which is why maybe PLing is maybe appealing as i could compete in that if these lifts get better lol

Cheers for all advice:thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Update: hand still is sh1t state, meant to have delts 2mo, so will adjust to things where there will be no bar slippage, IE smith machine pressing etc:cursing:

Also Pins and needles getting worse, worried, spoke to PD about it, he said a number of things and worst case will need to take time off gear to see if improves, so touch wood this is not the case.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

pins and needles could be due to reduced blood flow to an extremity, could be mild blood clotting or something :/

and what you done to your hand? your always injured lol


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> pins and needles could be due to reduced blood flow to an extremity, could be mild blood clotting or something :/
> 
> and what you done to your hand? your always injured lol


 Cheers mate, im worried enough as it is:cursing:

Lol, seriosuly it is worrying me, so asprin is now at 75mg ed as recomended by PD.

I ripped the skin off deadlifting matey.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh deadlifting. going to do those tomorrow


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> oh deadlifting. going to do those tomorrow


 Lol, they are good, light weight baby. Look foward to seeing your numbers 2mo, i'm pinning tris in the morning also:whistling:

ouch baby


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Starting my course tomorrow morning, 2days early 

Hopefully will see some improvements on chest by saturday.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Starting my course tomorrow morning, 2days early
> 
> Hopefully will see some improvements on chest by saturday.


 By saturday lol, take it your using fast acting then?

Will there be a journal for such an event?

Just pinned both tris, second jab went alot better than the first.

I think i was in a bad angle on the first so it hurt almost immediately, hurts now, horrible feeling happened on my delt but alot worse lol

Second one went well, no really trouble, except i didnt aspirate on both adn the needle was moving too much when i was trying,going in and out as i was using 1 inch pins but going in about 3/4 of an inch.

Injected 0.6 ml in the left, 0.7 in the right. Massaged for around a minute each, these are going to hurt later lmao


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

What are you site injecting mate?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> What are you site injecting mate?


 Tren Ace, however it's the natty version as i'm still natty


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Of course. How you getting on with the tren?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Of course. How you getting on with the tren?


 Well i've only been on it a few days.

Not really noticed anything yet, i'm always hot etc anyway, no more aggresive, although last night all i dreamed about was sex, seriously, like the whole night. Was wierd as fcuk, dunno if that's tren though lol


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

lol, you need to relieve some tension mate. Knew you should have smashed that rotter the other day! :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> lol, you need to relieve some tension mate. Knew you should have smashed that rotter the other day! :lol:


 Pmsl, i dont even think it's that you know, i'm not overly horny or anything. But thats by the by, i should of smashed that rotter really, hopefully i'll see some good gains on the old bench press Monday.

Anyway i might do some photos soon, as i think my traps and delts are growing, these always grow first on gear for me anyway, it's hard to measure them though, but my neck is like 17.5 inches now.

Arms are up a tiny bit i think, not alot, waist same, legs same.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Progress is progress mate, good stuff


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Roger that mate.

I've only been bulking for what nearly two weeks so i suppose it's not that bad.

I actually can't wait for the cheat this weekend, what do you guys use for condiments?

I might start buying nandos sauce, because plain chicken is boring me now.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nandos is good. I George Formanated some chicken with hot Nandos sauce last night actually, brought to work today for lunch and pre workout


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i use the low cal/low sugar ketchup/ lea in perrins/soy sauce and tescos own low fat salad dressing usually the honey/mustard one its like 9 cals per tablespoon.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers for suggestions guys, currently using low fat helmanns mayo. Only with chicken meals though. Need to get something new.

Training today- Delts/traps

Was very hard finding exercises that didnt open my hand up again. Triceps hurt a little from jabs but eased as they pumped.

Smith Press, seated-

90kg x 5 reps(PB i think)

80kg x 6 reps

70kg x 6 reps

60kg x 8 reps

60kg x 6 reps

Standing BB press, free weight-

60kg x 6 reps

60kg x 6 reps

Then did a set on the lateral raise machine thing but it was hurting my injured bicep so stopped after a set of 20 reps

Cable raises-

25kg x 12 reps each arm

20kg x 12 reps

15kg x 12 reps

Shrugs-

80kg x 20 reps

80kg x 20 reps

80kg x 15 reps

Was ok considering couldnt workout as normal.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been having the Hellmans Extra Low Fat mayo, it isn't great. Going back to the normal low fat one.

Also use low salt/sugar ketchup suggested by Hilly. Reggae Reggae sauce is nice (oddly I like this mixed in with boiled eggs), and if you're feeling brave Encona Chilli sauce is unreal! Good old Tobacso finds it's way into a lot of my cooking too


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> *I've been having the Hellmans Extra Low Fat mayo, it isn't great. Going back to the normal low fat one.*
> 
> Also use low salt/sugar ketchup suggested by Hilly. Reggae Reggae sauce is nice (oddly I like this mixed in with boiled eggs), and if you're feeling brave Encona Chilli sauce is unreal! Good old Tobacso finds it's way into a lot of my cooking too


 What do you mean mate? Nutritionally? Or do you mean the wierd taste it has pmsl


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

The weird taste, quite frankly it's hangin! :ban:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I did think it tasted like sh1t when i first tried it but now i like it pmsl

It's pretty nice on plain chicken lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

training today?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> training today?


 :whistling: :whistling:



YoungGun said:


> Cheers for suggestions guys, currently using low fat helmanns mayo. Only with chicken meals though. Need to get something new.
> 
> Training today- Delts/traps
> 
> ...


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

beat me to it :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry i dont go back pages.

whats your split look like currently


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chest/Tris

Back/Bis

Off

Shoulders/Traps

Legs

Off

Off


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cool matey. legs tomorrow then


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Indeed, going for 130kg Squats, did 120 last week. All a$$ to grass of course. I find these harder than more weight and just going to parrallel. So all good.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

when you go below parallel dont you feel the pressure go from your legs to your knees though?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> when you go below parallel dont you feel the pressure go from your legs to your knees though?


 No i havent noticed that yet. Will look out for it, don't need another injury. Thing is i don't have a spotter so i don't really push it to the max effort on squats as i've had a mis hap before:whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont squat anymore so wouldnt know. i much prefer leg press and hack squat, although i might do light squats at the end


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I've just started squatting, I've got a dodgy knee so shyed away from them.

No real issue yet though, touch wood. Think I still need to get used to them though,get form right and gain some confidence


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> *I've just started squatting*, I've got a dodgy knee so shyed away from them.
> 
> No real issue yet though, touch wood. Think I still need to get used to them though,get form right and gain some confidence


 Fcuking hell Pasta, you don't do yourself any favors do you.

Your basically natty(tbol only) and just started squatting, also a Northerner, can anyone be this beta???? :lol: 

Only kidding mate


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Fcuking hell Pasta, you don't do yourself any favors do you.
> 
> Your basically natty(tbol only) and just started squatting, also a Northerner, can anyone be this beta???? :lol:
> 
> Only kidding mate


lol I know mate!!

Always been very wary of this knee, however it's been ok of late so thought I'd give squats a whirl. Going ok so far :bounce:

Got a few comments in the pub last night though,not bad for *BETA SCUM*


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> lol I know mate!!
> 
> Always been very wary of this knee, however it's been ok of late so thought I'd give squats a whirl. Going ok so far :bounce:
> 
> Got a few comments in the pub last night though,not bad for *BETA SCUM*


 Comments a, please tell a few......


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

"alright mate, you look like He Man" queue a quick grope (!!)

"have you being hitting the weights"

"that's how you get those guns" (as I reached for my pint, I mean carbs)

etc etc :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pmsl nice going mate, you look pretty big in the avi.

I need another meal during the day anyway, after my 6 oclock meal, i'm alway hungry, so are there any ideas?

I'm also thinking of upping carbs as i'm not really gaining at the moment.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh, another - They wanted to go into Manchester and asked if I'd come. Cos of my slightly long, as dodgy hair at the moment, they wanted to tell women I was their Danish friend Jurgen and say I was so big as I made my living lifting logs :confused1:

lol cheers mate. Think it was just cos I have a tight-ish t shirt on and had just trained, so arms were a bit pumped. Also you must understand, these guys are extreme beta scum, never touched a weight in their life

I often have some boiled eggs at night if I get hungry, or an omellete with some low fat cheese thrown in


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

protein and fat after 6 for me, could be some lean meat with olive oil or natty peanut butter/ whole eggs omellete etc/ fatty meat/ lean mince burgers/ shake with natty peanut butter.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice advice hilly, that's what I stick too as well :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, i'm going with Hillys idea.

So i have my meal at 6, then at 8:30 i'll be having a 5 whole egg omelette.

I need some cals as i'm not actually gaining, maybe a bit of size on delts and traps but that's it, my weight is the same. I have a cheat tonight so hopefully this will help.

Might even get some low fat cheese in that meal aswell.

Strength SEEMS to be getting better though, will see on Monday i guess, Bench.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

If still struggle to gain after than you could add a slice or 2 of wholemeal oat/seed toast to that meal as well.

some people say no carbs after 6/7pm and i used to stick to this myself but having experimented i have found as long as its not alot and its low gi then it isnt an issue. plus many high level competitiors do it with no issues. its all extra cals while trying to grow.

a definite no no when dieting IMO tho.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> If still struggle to gain after than you could add a slice or 2 of wholemeal oat/seed toast to that meal as well.
> 
> some people say no carbs after 6/7pm and i used to stick to this myself but having experimented i have found as long as its not alot and its low gi then it isnt an issue. plus many high level competitiors do it with no issues. its all extra cals while trying to grow.
> 
> a definite no no when dieting IMO tho.


 Yeah i was thinking of increasing my meal 1 size also, at the minute it's 100g oats 2 eggs, 2 scoops whey in a shake. I may change that to:

3 eggs

2 scoops whey

150g oats mixed with fruit. (cooked porridge)

Will give a little boost hopefully, what do you think?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

and leave it at 100g oats and add a banana personally. easier on the stomach and a little higher gi in their. plus tastes awesome in porridge with raisens


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Hilly, i will try that then

Legs today- Was pi$$ing sweat everywhere, loads for some reason i've got no idea why.

Squats- ATG

130kg x 4 reps

130kg x 3 reps

130kg x 3 reps

60kg x 20 reps

leg press-

150kg x 15 reps x 3 sets

leg extensions-

65kg x 20 reps x 2 sets

Ham curls-

50kg x 15 reps x 3 sets

Calf raises-

130kg x 30

x 20

x20

Weight 100.7

Fcuked after this


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work yg,did you feel sick too


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Na legs were wobbling though:lol:

Just had a KFC box meal thing, i was going to have healthy cheats but it's been two weeks and i needed a fix:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You mentioned arms in my journal mate,ive noticed more growth in mine recently since lowering bicep volume ,all i do is,

Barbell curls,4 sets,average 5 reps for first set.

Then hammer curls ,2 sets each arm with a similar rep range.

Upping the weight on the big compounds make the most difference to arms imo


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i do low volume as well mate, i might lower the reps though.

I deadlift weekly though so you would think that would help.

My pipes are tiny:lol:

Trying this site injecting out for the first time, i know people say it doesnt increase that area but i think it was Weeman that did it for 4 weeks and his increased:confused1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Yes i know people that do it and it seems to work for them.

Ive done biceps but i couldnt train for a week


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Good journo, site injects for triceps and biceps defo work no quetion. Mine are now 16 1/4 from 15 1/2


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> My pipes are tiny :lol:


No laughing matter lad, I've heard similar about other parts of your anatomy.

How's tricks?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Yes i know people that do it and it seems to work for them.
> 
> Ive done biceps but i couldnt train for a week


 Will give it a go mate, reps when i can



MXD said:


> Good journo, site injects for triceps and biceps defo work no quetion. Mine are now 16 1/4 from 15 1/2


 That's a big increase dude, what time scale was that?

I recently tore my left bicep so not sure i'll be injecting that, it's healed now though, but i'll try my right 2mo, see how that is



Heinkeken said:


> No laughing matter lad, I've heard similar about other parts of your anatomy.
> 
> How's tricks?


 Yeah well i'm small all over as you know, but arms esspecially. Delts and traps are getting better

Things ok mate, not gaining at minute though so adding another meal in to help


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad to hear it mate. How's work? Still got your sights set on college/uni? Exactly how many sleepless nights have you had while awaiting my return? :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Tis alright mate, might be going away longer end of the month so will blast until then i imagine. Then diet(so he says:lol

Depends how much i gain though as to weather i keep blasting or not.

Mate, i tell you what i've been in tears awaiting your return, i didn't know what had happened to you, you could of been in a ditch for all i know, or living in an all you can eat buffet restaurant.

Seems you are safe and well, and fat though so all good.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I have got pretty fat tbh


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Fcuking ****ed off. Bad day today, and it looks like shoulder niggle has come back, from nothing???

Sharp pains sometimes when i move it quickly, or bench movement.

Not fcuking happy, pinned my delt and bicep today, bicep hurt lol, went ok though.

cant sleep at night either, FCUKED OFF!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bastard! sorry to hear about your shoulder,you had trouble before yg


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Mate i'm so fcuking stressed after today.

I was eating my lunch on these set of stairs outside, and this security guard comes over telling me i cant sit and eat there and to move on, i was like wtf i nearly finished and said it's my lunch break. having nnone of it, i actually wanted to smash fcuk out of him.

I'd be out of a job if i did though, scum.

Yeah had trouble with shoulder before, i know it well, and it's not too bad at the minute, but will keep an eye on it.

Got massive headache now and cold(swine flu:whistling better not be lol

Also decided i'm going to amongst this diet and start scranning loads, to aid this weight gain as i'm dissapointed at the minute, i'm wasting my 4 weeks i have.

So from now on, clean food, but massive amounts. New diet:

Meal 1-

100g oats/raisins/bannana

Shake(2 eggs, 2 whey) water

Meal 2-

200g chicken breast, 75g brown rice

Meal 3- whey shake(PW)

Meal 4- 220g chicken breast, 100g brown rice

Meal 5- 250g mince(homemade burgers) veg, olive oil

Meal 6- 5 whole egg ommelette

Meal 7- scoop Pb, 4 whole eggs, 2 scoop whey.

If i don't gain off that with 750mg test and tren i'm a fcuking gimp:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Very best of luck mate,the diet looks solid,im having a major shake up with my diet too yg.

Everyone has fcuking shoulder trouble ,so you arent alone

Brush todays stress to one side,keep your head and youll come out with more gains in the long run bud:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks mate

I do hope so, will see on Monday how things are, benching lol.

I did want 115 for 6-8 but who knows now.

I find it hard eating that abount above so i cant really get anymore in.

Some of you guys site, what do you site with? Just test or other AAS?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Well just test for me when i did biceps yg, only once or twice though,not enough to notice a difference to arm size


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> So from now on, clean food, but massive amounts. New diet:
> 
> Meal 1-
> 
> ...


If you can't gain from that then I would honestly just give up!

Just train hard, eat all your meals and the rest will take care of itself

I am feeling bloated all the time at moment on my new diet.

Here it is 

*Meal 1: 08:45*

2.5 heaped scoops Nutrisport

150g oats

Banana

1 teaspoon of EV Olive oil OR scoop of PB,

(creatine, glutamine, BCAAs, Multi Vit, 1000mg Vit C, 2 Omega 3 Capsules)

*Meal 2: 10:15*

200g chicken

150g oats, banana

OR 120g Basmati rice/banana

tablespoon of EV

*Meal 3: 12:00*

2.5heaped scoops Nutrisport,

150g oats

banana,

1tablespoon EV



Train 1500-1600
​


30mins cardio PWO
​
*PWO shake: 16:30*

PWO shake-

2.5scoops Nutrisport,

70g Dextrose,

creatine, Glutamine, BCAAs


​


*Meal 5: 17:30*

200g chicken OR 5egg whites, tin of tuna

150g oats OR 120g Basmati Rice

Bannana

one tablespoon EV olive oil/tablespoon PB


​
30g oats, scoop of nutrisport if needed

*Meal 6- 20:00*

6whole eggs

tablespoon of peanut butter

(two Omega 3 capsules, 1000mg Vit C)

*Meal 7: 22:00*

2scoops Nutrisport in milk (skimmed/full fat)

one tablespoon EV olive oil

BCAAs, Glutamine,


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> If you can't gain from that then I would honestly just give up!
> 
> Just train hard, eat all your meals and the rest will take care of itself
> 
> ...


God i just don't think that i could eat all that.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice diet Chris, you need to make a journal mate. 

Will try mine out for a while, should gain off that, it is alot of food.

No cardio until i see weight gain also, apart from maybe once per week just to be healthy.

Also i didnt start gaining mass on my last cycle until around the week 7 mark, which i hit on Friday, although i've only been bulking a couple of weeks.

So hopefully will start seeing things soon. Fozy, it's not hard to eat all that food if you can have it hot, yesterday i was eating cold chicken and rice and that was really hard, gagging on the last few mouthfulls lmao


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chris thats alot of oats mate no wonder you are bloated and i bet you atre farting like no 2moro.

young hows your weight on the up?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> chris thats alot of oats mate no wonder you are bloated and i bet you atre farting like no 2moro.
> 
> young hows your weight on the up?


 Not when i weighed in last week. TBH i can't of been eating enough, all i can put it down to.

I will weigh myself on Monday, i think delts and traps are bigger though. That's it though.

I will do some pictures today actually, just to show lack of improvement lmao


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You might be losing fat and gaining muscle, especially with tren.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Updated measurements, pics shortly, did these on my own.

WAIST- 35INCH BEFORE- 35INCH

DELTS- 52INCH BEFORE- 51INCH

NECK- 17 3/4 BEFORE 17.5INCH

F ARM- 13.5 NO CHANGE

LEFT ARM- 16.5 BEFORE 16.3

RIGHT ARM- 16.3 BEFORE 16.1

QUADS- 26INCH NO CHANGE

CALF- 15INCH NO CHANGE LMAO

CHEST(1 PEC) -42 INCH BEFORE 41 INCH

So it seems there have been some very slight improvements.

Pics will come later on.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

everything is slow and takes time. just give it a while you will get where you want to be. ive found patience and dedication is the most important things

still your making changes ^^^

think ill do some update measurements on my journal later on tonight when im cold


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> You might be losing fat and gaining muscle, especially with tren.


 Who knows mate, i don't think i am, as you can see from the measurements the gains are minimal, but lean at least.

The difference isnt noticable as of yet, but it's good motivation to see some improvement


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

put up old pics next to them for comparison mate.

also whats up with your face? you got some strange condition there


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> put up old pics next to them for comparison mate.
> 
> also whats up with your face? you got some strange condition there


 Don't think there is much point mate, i can't see any difference. As all my gains a so minimal.

Let me try and find some pictures for comparison.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Before










Now










No difference mate.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Miracles don't happen overnight bud. Compare with a picture from Aug 08 if you have one.

I find pictures when bulking don't show the changes as much as those when the bodyfat is much lower either.

Just keep at it and set targets for each week with reps or weight increases, eat all your meals and the gains will have to follow


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Just edited the pic, to a pic of me on the last cycle, so it could be around two or maybe three months old.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Also, i'm thinking of maybe going for a 1rm on bench tomorrow.

Currently 130kg, not sure what to aim for??


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i see a difference, you cut your hair 

no i can see a difference, i agree it is minimal but there is a difference. the waist looks tighter at the bottom, traps and shoulders much biggerr you can see this.

tbh i think your trying to rush things too much, how long have you been lifting and with a good diet etc?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hmmm you are probably correct mate, it does take time.

The slower i do it the better i will look i imagine.

Not really sure, only had a half decent diet since jan 09 really, before that i was eating alot but not all clean, which couldnt be helped due to the job i was in and where i was at the time.

Iv'e started training again in april 08 i think at which time i was 78kg.

Always been serious about the training, so i suppose iv'e come along way as it is.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mate you have only had a decent diet since the beginning of this year and your expecting miracles to happen so quickly. even with gear im afraid this is not the case, well ive never seen it anyway. just keep plugging away mate  you will get there


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright chief. I agree with Dom, there is noticeable difference.

Keep the faith mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Roger.

Will keep at it anyway, going to site triceps shortly, then i'm going to hit up some bench press, thinking of reps at 115 as i think 120 may be a bit far fetched but i will see.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Watch the shoulder softlad


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Indeed.

Pinned some tren into each tricep earlier, going for a chest session in 30 minutes.

Will warm shoulder up seriously before benching, time to get massive:lol:

Oh last night i had a BBQ sprung upon me so instead of having my homemade beef burgers and veg.

I had: 2 wholemeal buns with grilled burgers, small slice of cheese.

2 pieces of grilled chicken, cous cous.

Was nice really not to unhealthy, had fruit for dessert also.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Forgot to mention the updates

Hair looks much better, you look slightly less of a girl now pmsl. Measurement increases are good mate, slow and steady


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Pinned some tren into each tricep earlier, going for a chest session in 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


sounds nice. i havnt had a bbq in years  i love them, its the only time id ever eat pork


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome session. Really happy with today.

Flat bench-

120 x 8 (i only did 5 on my own though, spotter touched bar on last three) *PB*

110kg x 4

100 x 5

90 x 5

Decline-

100 x 5

90 x 5

80 x 8

80 x 6

DB flys- each bell

24kg x 6

24 x 6

18 x 8

Skulls- 3 sets

Rope pulls- 2 sets

Finished high reps on dips machine and 15 minutes cardio.

Weight:*102.2kg* :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good. why do you keep doing cardio though? thought you want to increase weight?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> looking good. why do you keep doing cardio though? thought you want to increase weight?


 Felt guilty about BBQ mate:lol: Got bored after 15 minutes though


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> looking good. why do you keep doing cardio though? thought you want to increase weight?


You can do both though.

Cardio to ensure metabolism processes nutrients, not to mention the health benefits. :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Indeed. Running a reasonable amount of gear with zero cardio is not overly healthy imo. 

No shoulder pain also, which was good. glad the weight has started coming:thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a difference mate, :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys

Anyway it's deadlift day today, thinking of trying something new, i'm not feeling too strong today as i've just finished work 45 mins ago.

I was thinking maybe going for 180kg 3 sets of 3 reps

Still waiting for my strength to come back totally on this exercise so think that is realistic???


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

What can you rep comfortably for say, 6? I'd add 10 to that and try 3, if you manage that, add some more and try again


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Not sur, before injury could do 180 x 6. Now i would say maybe 175 is comfortable. I was thinking of doing 190 x 3, 185 x 3, 180 x 3 lol but i think thats abitious(sp)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Only you can decide mate, only you know how each body part feels, whether you have any niggles etc.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmmm this is true, i'm still wary of bicep although have had no trouble so far, touch wood.

Might keep it lighter, maybe stay with 180 today and see how it is.

Hopefully i will see some good strength increases, bench day went well, hopefully dead will be good too:thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, I'd be a bit wary with that bicep.

However I'm not a *ROIDER*

:thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

indeed, indeed.

Where is your journal anyway?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Moi??

I have no journal chief


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Stop being such a bottler and start one then :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I was actually going to, however I start my next lot of studying next week, meaning training will take a bit of a back seat,so don't really see the point.

However after my exams in Nov I'll be looking to pack on some size.

That will be the time to unveil the journal


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

So that 's what you guys call me when I'm not here!! :gun_bandana:

lol, maybe mate, you never know! :laugh:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol:

I am fully aware of my gay beta scum status!! Younggun won't let me forget :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dave hit the nail on the head. :thumbup1:

Natty IS a dirty word. I've a good mind to ban such foul language in my journal. :lol:

Anyway, i wasnt going to train today as i think i've eaten something bad, toilet every 5 mins, guts very unsettled. Went anyway though because nattys pull sickies, so was not an option. 

Deadlifts-

180 x 3

180 x 3

180 x 3

160 x 4

Seated row-

91 x 15

105 x 6

98 x 6

98 x 6

Lat pulldown-

84kg x 6

70 x 6

70 x 6

Seated DB curl-

18kg bells 8 reps each arm, 3 sets

Preacher curls-

25kg x 15 reps

35kg x 8 reps

Job done, was fcuked after

Day of work aswell so time for some dvds and chilling:beer:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice deads mate.

How was Mr Bicep?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Could of gone heavier on deads, first two sets were pretty easy.

Next time though, slowley get bicep back into it, back was fcuked after whole workout anyway.

Held up well enough, hopefully stays that way


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That's good mate, no point going mad and fcuking it again.

And sounds you like you stimulated back too, so all is good :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great lifting on the deads yg,especially for your size:thumbup1:

Hitting the 3s mate,powerlifting yg?

What dvd mate?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

lol, love the sly dig! :lol:

DVD? Must be porn


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workout looks good mate, hope ure warming up properly for the deads. ive had a nasty injury or 2 from not warming up first


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> lol, love the sly dig! :lol:
> 
> DVD? Must be porn


Lol ,had to mate,karma and all


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Lol ,had to mate,karma and all


lol :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Great lifting on the deads yg,especially for your size:thumbup1:
> 
> Hitting the 3s mate,powerlifting yg?
> 
> What dvd mate?


 I know mate,maybe you will hit those numbers one day, keep trying, you will get there:lol:

Yeah Mixed it up a bit today, doing low reps high weights on compounds to see how it goes.



hilly2008 said:


> workout looks good mate, hope ure warming up properly for the deads. ive had a nasty injury or 2 from not warming up first


 Heres what i do mate,

60 x 10

100 x 6

140 x 4

160 x 1

Working sets


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> lol, love the sly dig! :lol:
> 
> DVD? Must be porn


 Hmmm nice suggestion, going to bang one on later. I'm thinking maybe a bit of full metal jacket lol, classic.

then porn yes. :beer:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Homies,

Whats that stuff like cissus called?

Is it GRP 6 or something???

Where do you get this from?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice avvy

Did you mean ghrp 6?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Nice avvy
> 
> Did you mean ghrp 6?


 Danke, it's the pic i posted above, looks better as avvy for some reason though lol:confused1:

I need to get "natural" somewhere up there though, not sure where yet, needs to be prominent. :thumbup1:

Not sure, maybe, it's like cissus. Darren used it i believe.??


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I assumed the change meant you had taken a trip to the dark side :confused1:

But still seems you're natty beta scum :2guns:

Sorry mate, not sure. Just put what you said into google and that popped up! :lol:

Why the cissus like product? You got another niggle?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I tried to find that on MP and BS but it wasnt on there??

May have to get cissus again.

FFS mate, i'm not a loser, course i havent taken any drugs.

I do it properly:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think your talking about 8-MU or something like that


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i think your talking about 8-MU or something like that


 Indeed, that could well be it. Or 6 MU, i was searchingn that ghrp 6 and Growth hormone sh1t was coming up, was thinking this isnt it lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

6MU sounds more like it


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah thats the badger, might get some. Seems really cheap.

Also just pinned some tren but had to do it quick time. Need to take some adex later aswell.

Did quad this time as i have delts 2mo and triceps already hurt from Monday. Didnt wanna do delts ovbiously, and i can only do one bicep so i thought fcuk it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

training today?

its my day off weights today so just doing some light cardio in a bit if i can, legs are so sore!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Negative, day off today.

I feel fcuked aswell, proper aching, growth growth growth lol

So fcuking hot though, all day, it's not even sunny ffs


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> So fcuking hot though, all day, it's not even sunny ffs


Is that the tren?

EDIT: I see on other threads southerners are suffering with the heat. No such problem in Manc :cool2:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Is that the tren?


 Fcuk knows mate, it's not sunny at all and like i'm sweating all day really. Last night was hard to goto sleep because of it.

It's horrible though, when you go out your dripping from walking hardly anywhere:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Whats with you not pinning delts yg mate?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Whats with you not pinning delts yg mate?


 Looking for a PB on DB presses 2mo mate. Want them to be as fresh as possible

Want the 42kg bells for 8 reps.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lol, im not sure if it would stop you yg but i suppose if you think it will then it probably will affect your confidence.

Go and destroy them 42s,no problem mate ,good luck.

Ps nice avvy:thumb:,nice to see who im talking to


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah it probably wouldnt effect the lift but i just wanted to make sure lol.

I can do the 40's for 10, so i reckon i can beast these out.

Last cycle i was at same stage lol, 40's for 10 then did 42s and managed 6. It's shocking how much harder that 2kg is each arm lol.

I also want to hit 100kg BB press at some point but don't think it;s do able after DBs


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Those are some hefty weights for shoulders yg,im impressed


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol yes you lift alot more than me, but you have about 3 stone on me and are alot bigger

i thought these weights are pretty good for my size:confused1:

I think shoulders are best bodypart, they seem to leave arms behind growth wise:cursing:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right guys AAS talk!

I've been taking Adex at 1mg eod, usually i would use 0.5mg eod but because i still have deca in my system i was worried about gyno with adding tren into the mix.

Does this seem too much adex, should i lower? Thoughts?

BTW i don't get gyno off test alone.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Lol yes you lift alot more than me, but you have about 3 stone on me and are alot bigger
> 
> i thought these weights are pretty good for my size:confused1:
> 
> I think shoulders are best bodypart, they seem to leave arms behind growth wise:cursing:


Im serious mate,im impressed


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

.5MG EOD will be fine.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Im serious mate,im impressed


 Well thanks mate, will rep when i can



LittleChris said:


> .5MG EOD will be fine.


 My mistake mate, i meant e3d, so do you still think 0.5mg e3d?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for Adex info.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Training today mate?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

EOD.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Training: Doing shrugs bicep felt a little wierd when i pulled up, hope it's ok.

Seated Db- each bell

42kg x 8(PB)

38kg x 5

36kg x 5

32kg x 5

Seated BB-

80kg x 6

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

65kg x 5

Latteral raises-

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

Shrugs-

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

110kg x 8

110kg x 8

Cardio 20 mins


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

You got the PB, nice one mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im always impressed with dumbell presses when i see people doing them, i personally dont do them as im **** at balancing them out. so thats some nice pressing there


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think the balancing gets better the more you do it, only prob is i need someone to lift the bells on my shoulders as they are to heavy for me to get up. Today there was hardly anyone in the gym so had to ask this random guy id never even seen before.

Just watched knowing with nicholas cage, was ok, could have been better.

Later going to pin some test as i cant do it 2mo as im working all day and night.

So going to do, 1ml into each tri, 0.5ml into right bicep, then will do 0.5ml into delt i think. Then 2mo morning early before work i'll pin some tren, into delt i imagine. Can do the tren before work as it's quick and easy but snapping test amps etc takes to long. :beer:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds good mate.

Can imagine getting those 42's up is an effort!

Just off for my first session of the week :ban:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Roger that mate, what you training?

Anyway supposed to be legs 2mo but im not going to do them as ive had a sore lower back all week and it needs a rest.

Also cheat meal 2mo, will be going shopping shortly for food


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Bicep feeling "odd" again after today. Feeling a bit depressed tbh. Not training until Monday anyway, hopefully will sort itself out:angry:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive also got a dicky bicep mate its a fcking nightmare stops you doing alot.

When you are pinning ure tri's and bi's are u using a slin pin or proper needle?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> ive also got a dicky bicep mate its a fcking nightmare stops you doing alot.
> 
> When you are pinning ure tri's and bi's are u using a slin pin or proper needle?


 1 inch pins mate, go in 0.5 inch on bi's, 0.75 inch on tris, why is that a bad way to do it???


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I did my tris today, first time actually with a slin pin. 1ml in there no problem :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

So does everyone use slin pins then?? :confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't imagine using a blue needle! :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmmm i always thought you used normal pins, thats what it looked like on spot injections anyway:confused1:

So i'm doing it wrong then??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no mate alot of people do use blue pins but using a slin pin is an alternative just takes longer to get in.

chris were have you used a slin pin to jab so far then?? also were abouts in your tri afre you shooting?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers for clearing that up mate as i'm about to pin shortly

Was the Q aimed at me??

If so, i tense the tricep and inject the "horseshoe" if you know what i mean.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right last night did .5 ml into bicep, .75 ml into both tri. Then put 1 ml into delt. The only pip I have is in delt for some reason. Then this morning tren ace into quad. No gym until monday. Cheat meal tonight! :cool2:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why do you jab so much? wouldnt it be easier just to jab all in one go once a week with the test? not sure about the tren , as i know there is a difference between tren a and e


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Im testing out this site enhancing **** mate. Cos im using tren for only 4 weeks in this time im siting jabs to see if there is any effects. Going onto a cruise after this at 250mg a week I think.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I bet your bis tender mate!!!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> why do you jab so much?


Cos he's an animal

Grrrrrrr :cursing:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Cos he's an animal
> 
> Grrrrrrr :cursing:


lol i didnt mean the amount of gear actually going in. i mean whats the point in splitting it up so much


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> I bet your bis tender mate!!!!


 Fcuking is now, oddly the tendon at the bend in the arm hurts more lol:confused1:

Really hurts to straighten it! :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Its horrible:lol: told you!!!

It stopped me training for afew days mate ....but im starting to consider it again myself


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

CNUT!!!!

Think i have swine flu, my old man has it, maybe given to me??

Symptoms i have:

loss of appetite

tickly cough

little bit of blocked nose and was sneezing yesterday?/

Tired and had sh1ts other day aswell.

Not really affecting me that bad, should i get tamiflu or fcuk it off as im not that bad???

Also prob not worth me continuing blasting thinking of lowering to 250mg a week, for fuks sake, thoughts??? :cursing:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i might of had swine flu as my dad was ill and he visited someone with swine flu. i just felt a bit ill one day, still went gym though as im a soldier. depends how bad it gets i guess


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lots of people have managed without tamiflu yg,just wait and see how you feel mate,if it has killed your appetite then try to keep up the protien shake intake mate!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah not to bad at the moment, only thing that i don't want to be affected is strength. As i wanted 130 x 4 on monday??

Will see how it goes, trying to eat as much as i can at the minute, will report back after wekkend.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yesterday was sun bathing and arms were in awkward position, now i have shoulder pain when moving it. It's not severe, but it hurts when performing the "bench" movement etc.

No gym until Mon but fcking hell, how does all this happen to me:cursing:

Diet spot on aswell so far, just feeling tired and blocked up really.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Keep your head mate,im pleased youre not too bad,it looks like you might not get too bad


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks mate.

Need to pin some tren later but my right tricep still feels odd. Not really PIP slightly different feeling. The site is red but i wouldnt call in sore. Just feels odd, hard to explain.

Will need to see how it is 2mo, probably just some tissue irritation, hopefully.

If not i have a 5 day course of anti biotics i can take as last resort, my house is a chemist:whistling: 

Pinned on Thursday night i think it was:confused1: So Might be better 2mo.

Chest 2mo, i'm after 130 x 4, however with shoulder and flu not sure i'd get that, will see 2mo.

:rockon:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dont worry about your tri yg,nine times out of ten people worry for nowt

Im sure its nothing mate.

As for tomorrow,if you feel 100 percent then go for it mate,if not just take it easy,theres always next time:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, i think it's promising that it's not really sore. I've had to take anti biotics before and the pain was immense. Hurt to even move my arm, this was from delt jab. So tissue irritation hopefully.

Will give tris a miss for few days, do delts tonight instead. Had a cheeky arm measurement earlier aswell, everyone can stop worrying they are still small:lol:

About 16 3/4 now so on the up, hopefully hit 17 inches by end of blast


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

No problem mate.i was at 17" for ages,broke into 18+ by focusing on raising compound weight ,weekly or fortnightly

How tall are you yg?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

6 2 mate, so my arms look small. They still look bigger than the average Joe, but they are very small by our standards.

I'm probably looking at 18.5 inchs before they start looking ok. How tall are you, Gunnage??


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

5ft 9or10 mate,must get my height done properly


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

With 18.5 ish gunnage? Unit! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Its respectable mate,not huge though.if i made 20 id be proud


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> 6 2 mate, so my arms look small. They still look bigger than the average Joe, but they are very small by our standards.
> 
> I'm probably looking at 18.5 inchs before they start looking ok. How tall are you, Gunnage??


Don't bother with the tape measure bud.

A lean 15inch arm with the cuts and veins will look millions times better than a 20inch arm which is covered in a fat and intra-cellular water. :thumbup1:

Good to see training is going well as well- you find flat benching useful then?

I really don't rate the exercise, just seems to work my front delts, even with my shoulder blades crunched together and lower back arched up.

Tried some weighted dips and low incline DB press early and felt so much better. :thumb:

Keep up the good work either way.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Don't bother with the tape measure bud.
> 
> A lean 15inch arm with the cuts and veins will look millions times better than a 20inch arm which is covered in a fat and intra-cellular water. :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Chris mate,youve got some serious gunnage in the avvy.

Welldone:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: We got some similar pose going on as well. Great minds and all that


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ive got some catching up to do


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah chris is quite big. how many olympias you win again? 6 wasnt it?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, like to think I could have got one more were it not for my injuries.

Live by the sword, die by the sword though.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats the attitude chris:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well you did win one with a torn bicep i think


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Don't bother with the tape measure bud.
> 
> A lean 15inch arm with the cuts and veins will look millions times better than a 20inch arm which is covered in a fat and intra-cellular water. :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


 Well this is the thing. As i only have one pec, working my chest is actually very difficult.

My body seemsto take the weight away from the chest and put it on the delts and triceps to compensate for the weakness. Does this on DB pressing aswell.

So my good side of my chest is really under developed. I don't really know what i can do about this.

So for power i like the flat bench, but it seems to flare shoulder trouble with me, so i may go back to DBs.

As for gunnage, I know what you mean, think i just look as a way of progress as seeing my self everyday sometimes don't notice much


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

never measured my guns, think this needs to be rectified, need toget in on this banter


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

My mates got 1 inch guns,they are super lean though so he looks fcuking massive:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol: sounds like a unit


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> :lol: sounds like a unit


Monster among men pasta mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right, suprisingly good session considering i have flu.

Flat Bench-

130 x 4(PB) 

115 x 4

110 x 4

100 x 5

Incline DB's - each bell

40 x 6

38 x 6

36 x 6

36 x 5.5

Flys-

26 x 6(PB)

26 x 6

24 x 6

Weighted dips- could only manage 10kg

10

7

4

Rope pulls and some high rep gay sh1t to finish.

Weight is a tad under 103kg and shoulder held up ok, felt it a bit but not overly bad. Good session.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds good mate.

Nice PB


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers my natty pal. Have you noticed heinkein is on the run again:lol:

Did you measure the gunnage earlier?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

His absence has not gone unnoticed! :lol:

I'm at work, so may be a bit odd if I whacked out the gunz, however I am going to purchase a tape measure and will get back to you with the results!

(It needs to be done,even had the gf's mate telling me how big they were yesterday :thumbup1: )


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> His absence has not gone unnoticed! :lol:
> 
> I'm at work, so may be a bit odd if I whacked out the gunz, however I am going to purchase a tape measure and will get back to you with the results!
> 
> (It needs to be done,even had the gf's mate telling me how big they were yesterday :thumbup1: )


 Even better get hot office chick to do it:thumbup1: Then make her go down on you and make you a cuppa:cool:

Does the Gf's mate want a piece or something lmao?? Dirty woman!

Yours are prob bigger than mine, mine a fcuking terrible!! I have a big d1ck tho so it's cool:beer:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Mate, there are NO woman in my office, not under 50 anyway :cursing:

The gf's mate is a bit of a dirt box by all accounts, and I think has made inappropriate comments about other people's fellas before. Not that I'd go near her, my mrs is too good to even contemplate that :thumbup1:

Gunnage wise, I don't know. I'd rather they were more ripped, as has been said, a ripped 15 incher looks more impressive than a fat 20 incher. I am curious though!

Glad to hear you're packing a schlong :beer:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

TBH mate, i would do a 50 yr old if hot:whistling:

Lately been looking at anything with t1ts, its getting out of control:lol:

Need to lower test lol.

Does this dirt bag have facebook, i will unload on her if your mrs is cool with a roider beasting mate:thumbup1:

Gunnage talk- My arms dont hold alot of fat tbh, i have veins on bicep all the time when relaxed and delts when i tense hard.

It all goes to the gut lol.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

lol, she has a fella!! Which makes it all the worse :lol:

I am finally starting to see veins coming though on my arms, especially while training, shows the bf % is going in the right direction I suppose


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like a right tart mate:lol: I would like to see a pic of her, feel free to post, i know for a fact you have this dirtbag on FB so dont give me any natty beta excuses

Need to stay away from this type though as you end up catching something:cursing:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the PB mate


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol:

Actually mate, I've purposefully not added her on FB!! I swear that is not a natty beta scum excuse


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone yg mate pb even with flu:eek:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers guys, the set was hard towards the end but the first rep went up pretty easily.

Next week i think i might go for a 1rm, i'm not sure what to go for, i'm very confident i could get 140 but might even go a bit more and try for 145, whats everyone think?

Pasta-

I'm just not having it mate, i want a pic of her. If you don't have one your mrs defo does:lol:

Fact, she is on your mrs FB FACT! get a pic!!!!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I will see if I can dig one out mate, just for you


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

145 no problem at all


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pasta, you impress me more and more each day

D-

Hmmm tempting, thing is i train on my own so i have to ask people for a spot and if the gym is empty i don't really fancy asking some cardio dude for a spot lol


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

140 would be impressive mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Pasta, you impress me more and more each day
> 
> D-
> 
> Hmmm tempting, thing is i train on my own so i have to ask people for a spot and if the gym is empty i don't really fancy asking some cardio dude for a spot lol


My sis spotted me for a 1rm once:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Anything over 140 i'll be very happy with. How would the prep for that go do you think.

60 x 10

90 x 6

110 x 4

120 x 1

140 x 1???

D if your sis wants to spot me im happy with that! lol joke


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good work matey


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

when i pr'd at 140 the other week i did 60 x 15, 80 x 6, 100 x 2, 120 x 2, 140 x 1 if i remember rightly. in reality tho i think the 120 should have only been a single and maybe only 110kg would be better as well.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Anything over 140 i'll be very happy with. How would the prep for that go do you think.
> 
> 60 x 10
> 
> ...


Lol, that method would work yg


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

My benching is something rotten compared to you guys.

All my other lifts are acceptable, but benching is poor. Chest isn't lagging though which is the main thing I suppose


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah benching has always been my worst, any pushing movement im shít at, pulling movements im good at


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

In your log your benching and pulling seem about the same though- bench 140ish and row 140. I am rowing 130-140, but my bench is 110 on the smith incline.

Trying dips at moment, got 55kg for 6yesterday so will stick with these for a bit- felt much better than the smith as well.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah think i'll rep the 120 once Hilly as 120 is quite heavy anyway.

My bench is sh1t aswell, wait, all my lifts are:confused1: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

140 is not **** mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> 140 is not **** mate


Not done it yet

I'm confident i will get it though, sorting a session with Goose out so with the added motivation we may see 145 lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

140 a damn good lift if you et it mate, I have only ever managed 120k and don't even bench anymore due to a shoulder issue.

140 would be dreamland for me!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> In your log your benching and pulling seem about the same though- bench 140ish and row 140. I am rowing 130-140, but my bench is 110 on the smith incline.
> 
> Trying dips at moment, got 55kg for 6yesterday so will stick with these for a bit- felt much better than the smith as well.


i always thought pulling movements should be much heavier than pushing movements anyway? either way its pretty píss poor for my size. i reckon for my size i should be pushing 180kg or more, well atleast thats what one of my friends pushes whos similar size :<


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, thats my point bud. My pulling is better than my pushing. For you they appear equal which is good


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I though that about Dom too (strong fcker  )


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

haha watch when i finally get the balls to get on the gear!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pasta where the fcuk is my pic!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Working on it mate!!!

:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Working on it mate!!!
> 
> :lol:


 Bump:whistling:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

back and bi's today, not a great session. not very pleased with it.

Tried out bent over rows for first time, poor weight lol

120 x 4

110 x 4

100 x 6

90 x 8:lol:

One arm hammer pulls-

80 x 12

100 x 8

100 x 8

Seated row-

98 x 6

91 x 6

84 x 8

Super wide lat pull down-

50 ish kg or something, 8 reps 3 sets

Preacher curls-

30kg x 12

35 x 8

35 x 8

Cable curls- Dont usually bother with these but was fine woman near to look at as i was getting bored with biceps

Cant rememeber weight.

Alot of sets but was not happy with how workout started so hammered back, lats were uber pumped as were biceps, to the point it hurt lol


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

What's wrong with those weights Kenneth? Considering you were trying a new exercise..


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

120k is very respectable yg,alot of people deadlifting lighter than that

Welldone mate,ive got back and bis tonight:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Indeed, I wouldn't turn my nose up at a 120k bent row!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pasta, i think my laptop is broken, as i can't see any pics in here:confused1: :whistling:

Yeah i dunno, i didnt really have a weight in mind i wanted to do, i'm just never satisfied:whistling:

They are not as good as deadlifts anyway so i wont be bothering with them next week i don't think.

Pinned triceps earlier aswell, the one that i had irritation with had died down so i pinned it, and i think that was a mistake lol, it hurt like fcuk:lol:

Oh well, some good swellage on the go now, just intime for my supermarket trip:whistling: :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Mate, this is all I could get, her profile pic. She's the one on the left!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Are the guns SWOLE yg mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

You have been repped accordingly Pasta, and i was absolutely ruin her! :thumbup1:

Shes not bad at all.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Ha, love the rep message 

She looked nice the other day if I'm honest, but not my type


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lmao, no Dshana they arnt. They need some good size on them yet.

pasta, is that your mrs on the right


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

HELL NO


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> HELL NO


 Phew, i was worrying for a minute then as you can't neg rep after a positive. :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That's her and my mrs

EDIT - Found better pic of her, phwoar :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Your Mrs on right, ,mate on left??


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Indeed, not the best pic of her to be honest, top class girl though


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats what its all about mate

So do these manc women know about the southern loving?? :whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Funnily enough pal, her mate's bloke is from Exeter


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good lifting there on the bent over rows. first time doing them?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Funnily enough pal, her mate's bloke is from Exeter


 If your ever down this neck of the woods you will have to stop over at my gaff, feel free to bring a few manc birds aswell



BigDom86 said:


> good lifting there on the bent over rows. first time doing them?


 Think i've done some really light weight ones a couple of years ago but first time going heavy. Form was good though, they are pretty hard at that weight, fcuk knows how you row 140.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my form is pretty píss poor as dorian puts it when i go over 120kg. i do not bend over far at all really either, not very far from upright lol when i go over 120


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll round up some manc slags, just for you mate :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Top man, Never had a Northern girl you know, could be a potential mission. 

Feeling well ill today, diet has not been good really, no appetite and just feel sick:

So far has been,

Meal 1 - Oats, raisins

Meal 2- 75g rice, 200g chicken

Meal 3- 2 scoops oats, 2 eggs, protein, Natty PB

Thats it so far, really struggling to eat, hoping good for tomorrows shoulders:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You still not 100 percent yg?

Swine pigs:cursing:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Top man, Never had a Northern girl you know, could be a potential mission.
> 
> Feeling well ill today, diet has not been good really, no appetite and just feel sick:
> 
> ...


You got some kind of illness just now mate or just feeling a little bit under the weather?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Think its swine flu mate pmsl.

All iv'e had after what i posted above was a plate of mice stew with bread. Also had 3 squares of choc. :cursing:

Will try and down an ommelette soon as i've eaten fcuk all really. Need to train 2mo so will try and get good nights kip.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Not good, one of my mates went to Ibiza for 2 weeks, caught swine flu after a couple days and got sent home, spent rest of the holiday in hospital over here, he was gutted.

What he managed to put in his body probably didn't help his immune system over there, at least he had a good few days partying.

Take it easy the night and as you plan, get a good kip, hopefully feel better tomorrow.

If not, down some caffeine heavy beverages and train away.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> All iv'e had after what i posted above was a plate of mice stew with bread. Also had 3 squares of choc. :cursing:


Mice stew????? You dirty [email protected] :cursing: :ban:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> Mice stew????? You dirty [email protected] :cursing: :ban:


How did I miss that, I knew there was a credit crunch down south but that is taking it too far!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lmao you gays!!!

I'm skint yeah, mice is a good protein source!!

Yeah just banged out an ommelte, training 2mo regardless, might notbe a PB session but fcuk. Need to pin tren 2mo aswell.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

How do mice compare protein wise to say, chicken? Are they low in fat? Would they suit a cutting diet. Thanks


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Ps, can I have your mice stew recipe??


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Mice is 100g of protein per 10g of meat.

What i would say is invest ina cat, it saves on you doing the catching.

Delts and traps today.

Seated smith press-

100kg x 5 PB 

90 x 5 PB

80 x 6

80 x 4.5

Seated DB- Each bell

30 x 7

30 x 6

30 x 5.5

20 x 15

Latteral raises-

12 x 12

12 x 10

10 x 12

Went on shoulder press machine now and never locked out, so did 30 kg x 25 reps x 2 sets.

BB shrugs

110 x 15

110 x 15

110 x 15

Then grabbed two 25kg plates and did high rep shrugs.

Good sesh:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good lifts on the seated smith mate. looks like the tren is kicking in


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks mate.

Yeah i'm a bit dissapointed i'm stopping soon lol. Only have another 10 days of Tren and this blast. Then i'm dropping dose, will bang a mini diet out aswell i think.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice session mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why do you go so light on the shrugs? id go heavier with lower reps , but throw in some dropsets


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't know mate, low reps don't seem to do much for my traps, lighter weight and higher reps is better for me.

Seeing as blast is nearly finshed i will post some measurements later, pics will be next week.

What are the thoughts on running 250mg test, i was thinking 8-10 weeks??


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Measurements- Taken Now.

Weight- 103.2kg

Waist-35.4 Inch

Chest(one pec)- 43inch

Delts-52.5 Inch

Left Arm- 17 Inch Right Arm 16.9 Inch

For arms- 13.8 inch

Quad- 26.2 Inch

Calfs- 15.25 Inch


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how do you measure delts?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> how do you measure delts?


 Arms by side and get someone to put tape measure round the delts. If you get me.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds cool, ive never done it, ill measure now and see if your bigger 

56".but my shoulders are one of my assets


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Your shoulders are 56Inch??? Lol thats pretty huge mate

I'm pretty pleased wit most my measurement, Gunnage is up like 3/4 Inch since start of blast.

Waist up 0.4Inch which is OK i guess, as i've been eating all day.

Delts are bit bigger, need to do neck later actually.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

id say my shoulders are my biggest bodypart. totally eclipse my chest. i think big shoulders and traps makes the man. they are the most dominant muscle groups when wearing a tshirt say


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> id say my shoulders are my biggest bodypart. totally eclipse my chest. i think big shoulders and traps makes the man. they are the most dominant muscle groups when wearing a tshirt say


Wisdom:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yupyup.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Big guns mate, nice one :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Measurements- Taken Now.
> 
> Weight- 103.2kg
> 
> ...


Coming along mate:thumbup1:,what are your goals?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> id say my shoulders are my biggest bodypart. totally eclipse my chest. i think big shoulders and traps makes the man. they are the most dominant muscle groups when wearing a tshirt say


 Yeah, i agree. I think my shoulders and traps are pretty good compared to the rest of me. Yours a a fair bit bigger but most of you is alot bigger than me. I repped you for monster delts lol



pastanchicken said:


> Big guns mate, nice one :thumbup1:


 I'm pleased with the gains i've had. Siteing jabs does work, ovbiously it's not all down to that but 4 weeks ago they were 16.25.



Dsahna said:


> Coming along mate:thumbup1:,what are your goals?


 Was to reach 16.5 by septemeber time mate, I'm about 16.2 at the moment so i'm not far off that but i did plan to blast longer, due to going away with work i decided to cut it short.

So i will be alot lighter by septemeber if all goes well but i'd imagine i'd look alot better.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Are you going to cruise mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Are you going to cruise mate


 I thought everyone did that:whistling: 

Will keep it at 250mg Test. Don't know weather to just do 250 a week or every 8/9 days??

Hopefully strength won't drop loads.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Some say it dosent drop until after a months cruising.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Well i'm well fcuked off:cursing:

Not so long ago i got paint in my amp when i snapped it so binned it. Well it just happened again so i thought fcuk this i'm drawing as much as poss without getting paint. Got about most of the gear out

Then next amp, fcuking snaps in my hands, crushes, i was tempted to lick the test as it was that much of a waste:laugh:

So i got another amp out the cupboard, drew that all ok.

But now i have only two amps left, and i'm skint until pay day:cursing:

So next week i will have to pin only 250mg, then i'll have 1 week to sort something out. To$$er:cursing:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol, have u not got an amp opener?? you get the for free from needle exchanges.

another thing i used to do was stick the end in the ridge of a draw and close it quick so it just nicked the top off.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Na i don't. May have to get one but i don't know where my local needle exchange is.

Do you just go in and ask for it??

I use a tea towel to snap them, I spose it doesnt really matter as it just means i will be lowering the dose one week early.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Training today.

Squats- Below para

140 x 4

140 x 3

140 x 3

150 x 1- No spotter didnt wanna push it

Leg press- Plus sled

240 x 6

240 x 6

100 x 20

100 x 20

Ham curls-

50 x 20

50 x 20

50 x 15

Calf raises-

124 x 20

124 x 20

115 x 20

Felt slight strain in pec today, will watch that. Trying to get back to going heavy on squats again but confidence is poor, i have the strength. Just need to work on it, i don't have any spot either.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I was feeling sick after the sesh but the squats are sh1t:cursing:

Ever since i had this sh1t spotter and failed on squats i can't go heavy lol

Trying to get back into it but i don't trust anyone spotting me i don't know


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Try the front squat, look's f*ckin bad assed and you don't need a spot 

Good measurements and lifts mate!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers H-man.

Well, very nice day off so far.

Woke up

Pinned 3ml Love juice

Trained legs

Played COD4 Xbox live

Just demolished zinger box meal, with two cookies from subway.



Not drinking tonight, feeling maybe a dvd. This is the life:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I just use a pen lid. Not had a problem yet


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

do you always squat first?

i quite enjoy doing them last on my legs day, you cant go as heavy but it focuses deep on the legs


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

No i have squatted last before but i think this is where i grow best.

I'm trying to get heavy again, confidence i think as i was squatting 170 months ago.

BTW got stared at in subway today aswell, prob cos i'm an ugly fcuker though:lol:

Shirt was uber tight though


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha good stuff on the tight shirt. zinger box meal sounds awesome.

i fancy a joint and a big dominoes to cure my munchies lol. first cheat meal in 3 weeks 2moro think im guna really go to town.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You COD it up? Why have you never mentioned this before you chode

Bench3r, add me!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lmao nice name.

Got to pay for my account again on payday, will add you up then. using ****ty free 1month acount at minute lol

Hilly what happened to a jacket pot and a steak? :lol:

Man up and eat some sh1t food


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I've had it for ages, I didn't purposefully choose it so you could take the **** even more :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> No i have squatted last before but i think this is where i grow best.
> 
> I'm trying to get heavy again, confidence i think as i was squatting 170 months ago.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

PS are you still serving?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Left a couple of months ago

TBH though i'm not feeling this civvi street thing at the moment. To many prats about. Everyone is fcuking me off lol

Like fcuk am i signing back on though:lol:

Are you? How long you done now?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right.

Can't train at all Tuesday so this week will now be fcuked up.

My pec feels a little funny, maybe it's just strained, will keep an eye on it.

Anyway should i train chest and Tri's 2mo as i can't train on Tuesday???

Also i might over train this week and i'm going away and will jst take the week of training??

Thoughts on what to do?

I was going to rest chest for a while if it's strained but it feels ok doing press ups etc so i would imagine it's ok benching. thing is legs are fcuked so can't do back as i deadlift.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd beast the **** out of myself (within reason if I was a train wreck like yourself :lol: ) and take the next week off to recovery mate.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah was thinking i'll do chest and rest next week.

Will see how it feels 2mo, don't want to over do it and tear it though.

Got some sharp pains in it for a bit:confused1:

Anyway, will bang some tren later tonight and hopefully get that 145 bench 2mo:thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah that's the bets thing to do, do some drugs and have another go pmsl


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol tit.

I'm natural


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chest & Tri's

Flat bench- Went like this:

60 x 10

90 x 6

110 x 3

120 x 1

*Working sets*

140 x 4 PB!

120 x 4

110 x 4

100 x 5

Decline-

100 x 5

90 x 6

90 x 6

80 x 10

Weighted dips-

15kg x 8

x 7

Bodyweight dips 2 sets of 10

Some rope pulls, and tricep machine to finish.

Happy with that, pec feels little bit strained but last chest session for two weeks there, so should be ok.

Felt strong on the 140, could of got loads more


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good stuff getting the 140 yg:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks

Gutted i never went for 150 now:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Next week mate:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats it for this blast mate:cursing:

Still, this blast has been really good. Tren is the sh1t, get hardly any sides of it aswell. Will be defo running it again

Will try and work out a cutting diet and post up shortly for critque:thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Quality benching mate, well done


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What dose Tren did you run and for how long?

Thinking I might give it a go on my next 6weeker, only ever used Deca.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

some good benching! can do much better than me on flat


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Quality benching mate, well done


 Thanks matey



LittleChris said:


> What dose Tren did you run and for how long?
> 
> Thinking I might give it a go on my next 6weeker, only ever used Deca.


 i started on 75mg, but i honestly get hardly any sides, so upped to 100mg EOD. The only sides i get is, hot all the time, i get that on test though. Also some wierd dreams, it fcuks with your head a bit i think:confused1:

That's it, would use this over deca everytime. Only thing is i think deca is a bit cheaper.



BigDom86 said:


> some good benching! can do much better than me on flat


 Cheers mate. Thats about it though:lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, I sweat heavily even with my fan on :lol:

Need to see what all the fuss is about. 6weeks at 100mg EOD isn't much to worry about anyway


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

Nice waight on them working sets!! tren looks the dog;s,, im thinking of givin it a go

but i have to go for tren eth as i dont like jabing EOD, :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Thanks matey
> 
> i started on 75mg, but i honestly get hardly any sides, so upped to 100mg EOD. The only sides i get is, hot all the time, i get that on test though. Also some wierd dreams, it fcuks with your head a bit i think:confused1:
> 
> ...


I would just like to say that just because you didnt get bad sides does not mean you should up the dose. 75mg eod or even mon-wed-fri would have given you the same gains and would mean it would then work out the same cost as deca


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

dog5566 said:


> Nice waight on them working sets!! tren looks the dog;s,, im thinking of givin it a go
> 
> but i have to go for tren eth as i dont like jabing EOD, :thumb:


 Thanks mate



hilly2008 said:


> I would just like to say that just because you didnt get bad sides does not mean you should up the dose. 75mg eod or even mon-wed-fri would have given you the same gains and would mean it would then work out the same cost as deca


 Well that was just a factor mate. 100Mg Eod is not a large dose by any means. You are probably right, i could have ran less but i'm really pleased with the way it has gone.

Only thing is have strained the pec near the sternam, in the middle if the chest. Probably because on strength increases:confused1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Feel like I've been neglecting you mate! Not working at my usual office for 2 weeks, so not getting my usual ukm time :lol: nice bench for a natty. I will be watching


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

fcuking hell i cant believe it. Bicep has gone again, feels worse than the first time aswell, wtf

Deads-

60 x 10

100 x 6

140 x 4

160 x 1

180 x 1

200 x 1 easy

So went for 220, pulled it but didnt lock out, so dropped to 210, on the way up massive pulling feeling all the way down the middle of my bicep.

Locked it out so it's a PB but ffs. I'm gutted, i've just iced it for 20 minutes, i'm so fcuking ****ed off now. I'm not training for a while now, wtf that actually came out of no where. FCUK SAKE:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bad news mate, i no exactly how you feel.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why do you go so heavy for single reps etc. your not powerlifting. leave the injuries to the big boys lol. mate id ease up a bit


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Was just going for a PB. As this is last week on blast. Ffs though, i'm just hoping i won't be able not to train for to long. I'm stopping deadlifts for good now


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that yg!

Youve done well mate,just rest for a while and heal


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah thing is it feels worse than before. I have work 2mo aswell, will try and not use it as much as pos.

Will do legs on Friday, then i go away and willtake that week off. When i return i'll strat training all other bodyparts.

I ovbiously need to diet aswell as i can't see any abs, so to put it into leymans terms i'm fat as fcuk:lol:

I'm a bit worried about dieting and not been able to train back or bi's though:confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Go higher reps for the time being if you have injuries.

I don't understand why you would be doing 1rm when you already had a problem with your bicep though.

Dieting? Thought the aim was 17stone? I would just stick with the slow bulking until next spring then cut when you have added more mass after a few moe blasts.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Well i thought it had healed, i'd had many heavy sessions where it was fine. Had done 3 rep sets on deads with no trouble so i thought it would hold up:confused1:

What do you class as higher reps, 12?

Yeah goal was 17 stone by then end of the year but i'm not bothering running blast doses while i'm away and arnt eating right or training.

Short term goal was to reach 16.5 by sept and i'm about 16.3 so not far off that


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

on deadlifts id class anything above 5 reps high reps. just go lighter on deads, no need to go for PBs etc. ive only been over 3 plates a side once


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I think i'm fcuking deadlifts off for good Dom, i can Bb row instead i guess. I'm not risking anything as this is the only exercise that gives me sh1t


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well ive just started so ill see what happens. ive never injured myself though, i think its because my bodyfat is very high so it sort of cushions the joints


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> I think i'm fcuking deadlifts off for good Dom, i can Bb row instead i guess. I'm not risking anything as this is the only exercise that gives me sh1t


I have the same trouble mate,im going to give them 1 last chance with higher reps!

They are a cnut


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate, really am :sad:

It's hard to listen to people sometimes though when your head is set on making the most of something, I mean.. I've said countless times to go steady lol, but if I was in your shoes I wouldn't have listened either. Agree with what the others have said PB's are nice, but you're not a power lifter you train for size?

Rest it up properly this time lol, I stopped doing deads for a while and when I started doing them again, took them to every other week, 5 rep range. I wouldn't totally f*ck 'em off, but maybe consider doing the same when you get back round to them.

Chin up mate could be worse, you could look like GHS :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I know mate, I'll see how it is in a few days. I'm hoping it's not as bad as before but i doubt it lol

Was going well until this aswell for fcuk sake.

On the plus side i'm on gear so i'm hoping i wont loose much size:confused1:

As long as i can beast chest, delts, traps and legs, triceps i should still maintain most of what i have. Back will get smaller i'm sure but got to make the best of a bad deal now:cursing:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep that's it, focus on the positives.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

A guy in our gym has regular biceps problems, but he says deadlifting with an EZ Bar takes some of the strain off his biceps. I dunno whether that'd work for you, but it might be worth a go?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

TBH mate, what i'm hoping is that in two or so weeks i can do light back.

This might be far fetched but i will see how things go, if i can manage this i will not be doing sh1t like curls lol. Will focus on bigger exercises just to keep the back worked. Nothing too heavy.

Then chest workouts will probably cause no bicep trouble hopefully, legs won't, so i'm hoping it doesnt turn out that bad, if i continued bulking i'm think i could possibly even add size on other groups??/

Thoughts??


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> A guy in our gym has regular biceps problems, but he says deadlifting with an EZ Bar takes some of the strain off his biceps. I dunno whether that'd work for you, but it might be worth a go?


 I couldnt get enough plates on the EZ bar tbh mate. I will have to see i guess, at the moment i'm sacking them off as this is the second time now, if it's another 6 weeks at least i need off it sets me back so much.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Your biceps are used as supporting muscles in a lot of moves where they'e not even directly utilised, like as a stabiliser in the negatives of your beching etc. I'd still be careful, but in general I'd think you should be able to add decent size elsewhere and play catch-up later on.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

fcking hell mate. really sorry to hear about the bicep, you just don't get any luck do you!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

so what actually happened to your bicep? you sure its bad like when you tore it before etc?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dunno mate, was fine on the 220. Then i dropped to 210 and about 10 inches off the floor i got a sharp pulling sensation down the middle of my whole bicep. I still locked out the lift but called it a day after that and went home.

Hard to say if it's as bad, as the minute it hurts and feels strained to tense it, so i don't expect it's in a good way lol

Guess only time will tell, if it's still this bad in 1 week, not sure what to do:confused1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Left a couple of months ago
> 
> TBH though i'm not feeling this civvi street thing at the moment. To many prats about. Everyone is fcuking me off lol
> 
> ...


Yeah 14 years.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Old school Fozy. 

What Rank are you lol?

Anyway homies, no brusing today which i'm quite pleased about, pain in alot though, hurts to straighten arm and perform curl motion.

I think the problem is the bicep brachii, thats where it hurts, hurts to touch also. Heres a pic, i will post a pic of my arm later and where the pain is.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right little update, not training really fcuks with my head lol. I was OK a few days ago but now i find myself thinking bodyparts are going down hill FAST lmao

Anyway, looks promising hopefully as the pain has subsided a great deal, only very slightly tender to touch now, and feels a little bit strained when i straighten my arm out. 10 times better than what it was though.

So HOPEFULLY it is just a strain and not a tear, last time i tore it when performing curl motions etc the bicep juddered, this time it isnt, so thats also good.

If it keeps improving when i return from being away i might try and slowley work back into it, with no deadlifts for some time lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got my fingers crossed for you, mate!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks mate.

Even if back or Bi's is a no go, i reckon i can be training again soon


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you shouldnt be injuring yourself at such a young age :/ how old are you anyway? id be very careful with your lifting, especially form. im sure you can do back and bis just be careful


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> you shouldnt be injuring yourself at such a young age :/ how old are you anyway? id be very careful with your lifting, especially form. im sure you can do back and bis just be careful


 Can't help alot of it mate, Form is good on most things. Only have one pec fcuks me up alot of the time, it's a massive weakness and inbalance so causes major issues.

I was told i'd never even be able to run or have full mobility of my arm again lol

I'm 21 mate.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

younger than me  when your training back etc do you swing about or do you keep form strict and ensure contraction etc?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

How old are you?

I don't really do any exercises where you can swing about:confused1:

Deadlifts, which form is good.

Single arm hammer pulls, which i sqeeze at the bottom to feel in the lats.

Lat pulls, If my whole body is moving i lower the weight

Seated row, i keep back straight and hold at stomach for a second

So form is pretty good.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im 22, nearly 23. getting old 

by swinging i mean things like lat pulldown, like i see people do it and there moving all over the shop. same with bicep curls


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> im 22, nearly 23. getting old
> 
> by swinging i mean things like lat pulldown, like i see people do it and there moving all over the shop. same with bicep curls


 Trust me mate,my form is pretty good. Which is why you always laugh at me for things like latteral raises, they are light but form is spot on so i really feel it.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hope to see you back at full health soon mate, :lol: i doubt your shrinking already mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers mate. If in doubt up the dose:lol:

Will defo be able to train chest and that soon ish


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right Fcukers.

I have got a bit of gyno i suspect, some is from puberty though:confused1:

Anyway, will get some letro probably as i don't want a boner for a few weeks:lol:

Also arm doing suprisingly well, very little pain and tenderness, so i'm feeling a chest sesh on Sat

Will see.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good news mate you going to do a high rep sesh to be safe


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Roger that.

I might not even do it yet, i will see how it feels, if there is zero tenderness then i will.

All sets will be under 80k in the bench i reckon, might leave flys out and just do some tricep work aswell.

Could manage a leg sesh 2mo i think, nothing major as i don't want to be humping the plates around, might just stick to the beta machines where you don't have to shift plates about and do some cardio:ban:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lol ,i wish id have done abit of cardio during my low rep days yg:ban:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

man its getting gáy in here. the C word being thrown about, high reps, low weight, whats going on. anyone would think there was more than one natty in here


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Wtf are you trying to say Dom, it's common knowledge i'm natty:cursing:

Should i throw in some dropsets and actually become gay


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mate you should throw in some triple drops like me today, makes you even gáyer


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

SO AM I:cursing:

Well since last week :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Will have to Dom, i can't say alot really as your bigger than me cnut:ban:

D, what do you mean?? you've used steroids before??

I'm shocked, i thought better of you, i would never do something so disgraceful myself:whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

maybe ill train you up one day  show you how we do it down here


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> maybe ill train you up one day  show you how we do it down here


Dont do it ygyoull be taken by the sickly natty scumbags,they stink of holy water and other divine [email protected]:wink:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The only holy water around these parts is 200mg/ml tren hehe.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol i keep my water pure H20  for now anyway. im sure sometime soon ill accidently hit my bum on a nail in the attic


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> lol i keep my water pure H20  for now anyway. im sure sometime soon ill accidently hit my bum on a nail in the attic


A nail ffs:eek:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> The only holy water around these parts is 200mg/ml tren hehe.


 :devil2: its holy in hell eh dezw:thumb:


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

yg please excuse my rudeness and complete lazyness to read 38 pages but just a quick question ......... wats your weight now over a month in?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Not sure mate,

I was around 99-100kg, now i'm just over 103kg last time i weighed myself.

So 3-4kg which i'm happy with, i think the waist may have increased 0.5inch though, but not sure how accurate that is as i measured myself after a days eating.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chest, delts, triceps.

Bench press 4 sets to failure

Shouler press- 4 sets to failure

Rope pulls 2 sets

Dips machine 3 sets

Was feeling a bit weak and this high rep stuff has fcuked me up lol

So goos sesh really,no bicep trouble

I really need to grow a pair aswell, thinking of asking this chick out for a drink who works near where i live, i was going to speak to her today but there was someone behind me so i bottled it:cursing:

Not sure i'd have a chance with her but i may aswell make a **** of myself and try:lol:

Only thing is it's hit and miss as i don't know when shes working and i don't wanna go when it's busy:ban:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Give her the famous younggun charm mate, like "i thought youd have a bigger set of coconuts for your size tbh" pmsl:thumb:

Nice workout too mate,are the higher reps exposing a lack of fitness bud?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Give her the famous younggun charm mate, like "i thought youd have a bigger set of coconuts for your size tbh" pmsl:thumb:
> 
> Nice workout too mate,are the higher reps exposing a lack of fitness bud?


 Hers are quite a nice size for her body size mate

Na don't think so, i wasnt like out of breath, my muscles were just really fried. I was feeling weak from the get go though, Thinking about doing a mini diet in preperation of the next blast also:beer:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

such as?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

What a gay.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> such as?


 What the blast?

I will reveal all in due course

It will be good though as it's my last before coming off, will involve Test, Tren, Mast i'm thinking.



Heineken said:


> What a gay.


 I'm gay:confused1:

That's extremely offensive, all i said is i wouldn't fcuk you and you hit me with this:confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hello


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Afternoon Dominic.:cool:

I thought it might also be worth mentioning i'm going through a "stage" at the minute lol

It's not actually that funny, for a little while i been feeling a bit depressed, i thought this was probably the tren so rode it out, but it hasnt gone:confused1:

I also went ape sh1t the other day over fcuk all, due to me just been so ****ed off:confused1:

It's beginning to get to me but if i came off it would only be worse, does anyone have any ideas?

Will this go as iv'e dropped dose? :ban:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i get depressed alot, mostly about my body and strength etc etc. i just go through it though


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i hear you. Might just be one of those things, it's not really bad, i just feel annoyed for no reason sometimes, and when i get like this i get a bit restless for some reason:confused1:

Don't know what you can do for it though


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i just think how lucky i am actually, when you compare your life to others you really have nothing to complain about. people are dying all over the world from cancer, aids, famine, war etc etc etc the list goes on. when you think your in a bad situation there is always someone in a worse position.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Test/tren/mast ,cant wait to see how you progress on that ffs


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Very true Dom, there are people alot worse off.

Yeah D, will be good, looking into that Pro chem one rip.

If funds allow ovbiously, i'm not spending loads on gear. It adds up and i usually use pharma test but now i'm thinking of using UGL test as it's loads cheaper.

Also just had a mini cheat, just added some wholmeal buns and relish to my meal. Will have some fruit for dessert also


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I get depression of sorts as well. I find the secret is to look at the bigger picture and not get too absorbed in bodybuilding. Nothing better for me than spending some time with the family or reading an interesting book.

I think everybody has their ups and downs, its how you deal with them.

I remember reading about Churchill and the depression he suffered, he called it 'the black dog' and it really affected him. He found painting helped him.

:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmmm interesting, it seems it's more common that i thought. I guess alot of BB's get this:confused1:

Could be because of the repetative daily routine aswell, every day i do the same thing, get up, make the same meal, etc etc

Need another hobby lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah, tbh i wish i never got into this .


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I used to do triathlons when I was younger. Started off as fun and a buzz with a schoolfriend. Really enjoyed it, but its when you want to compete at progressively higher levels that you can sometimes lose the fun. The training takes on a new edge, you get injuries and illnesses alot and you have to make sacrifices and realise you most likely will never reach your high expectations.

A car accident cut it short for me and was probably a good thing. Besides, all skin and bones doesn't look as good as 156lbs of hardcore, shredded muscle :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

your 156lbs? what are you 4ft lol


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Just pinned into right tricep, 1ml. When i pulled the needle out some soultion came out:confused1:

WTF like i need any less test:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Light pump sesh

Bit of everything. then did 20 minutes cardio.

Weight 102 kg, going away 2mo so no training for a while:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumbup1: enjoy your holiday bud!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Back on it now

Still really tired, diet was **** poor lol,sleep was minimal.

Will be doing some chest and light bis today, will be low weights as i'm feeling rather weak.

Will aim for work sets around 100kg on bench i imagine.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Have you been on holiday yg:eek:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Na was away with work mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lol,good luck with your training today yg!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thinking of doing a mini diet to get me ready for next blast, will try make up a diet later.

Think i'm going to drop to 3 days per week on this cruise also

Day 1-

Bench- 4 sets

Incline DB- 4 sets

Flys- 3 sets

Seated DB press- 3 sets

Latteral raises- 2 sets

Day 2-

BOR 4 sets

Seated row- 4 sets

Single arm hammer pulls- 3 sets

Shrugs 4 sets

Day 3-

Squats- 4 sets

Leg press- 4 sets

Leg extension- 3 sets

Ham curls- 3 sets

Calf raises 5 sets

Thoughts?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

When you say 4 sets, or they 4hard sets or are you including warm ups as well?

For my chest, I only do 4 working sets in total- 2warmup sets and then 2sets of weighted dips and one warm up and 2 working sets of DB incline press.

Seems like quite a bit of volume IMO. There is no way I could manage that leg workout.

But if it works for you then stick with it, as my mentor always said.

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" GHS, 2007

:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Looks good to me mate!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Will reply to the routine Q's shortly

Chest and Tris

Decline-

110 x 8

120 x 6+2 spotted

110 x 8+2 spotted

Flat-

100 x 4.5

90 x 6

90 x 6

Flys-

22 x 4

18 x 6

Weighted dips-

20kg x 8, 7, 5

CGBP-

60 kg x 8

60kg x 6

Hammered. Strength was really good considering i've not trained properly for 10 days and eatedn sh1t for the last 3


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Youll be back at top form next week yg,great stuff


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> When you say 4 sets, or they 4hard sets or are you including warm ups as well?
> 
> For my chest, I only do 4 working sets in total- 2warmup sets and then 2sets of weighted dips and one warm up and 2 working sets of DB incline press.
> 
> ...


 YO! 

Right, yeah 4 working sets. Could maybe drop to three but i don't really go to failure as i have no regular spotter.

Would you suggest same exercises lower sets?

I will only be gyming 3 times per week so want max effort:thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Youll be back at top form next week yg,great stuff


 I was suprised at how well it went tbh. I was expecting it to be really really low. Was OK. Probably because i have higher doses of Test in the system, strength may drop soon:confused1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cutting Diet- Please let me know what you would change etc. Not added the macros or anything yet, just a start.

Meal 1-

6 Whole eggs, 50g Oats, 2 Scoop Protein

Meal 2-

50g Brown Rice, 200g Chicken

Train-

Meal 3-

Dextrose,2 scoop protein

Meal 4- 220g chicken, 75g brown rice

Meal 5-

200g Lean Mince, Lots of Veg,tablespoon Olive oil

Meal 6-

4 Whole eggs, Scoop PB, 2 Scoop protein.

Not to sure on that, what needs changing homies?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you have an idea of a diet where you are neither gaining nor losing weight- your maintenance calories?

Bit tricky otherwise and guess work for the first few weeks.

Would work in shifting fat with cardio though certainly :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Do you have an idea of a diet where you are neither gaining nor losing weight- your maintenance calories?
> 
> Bit tricky otherwise and guess work for the first few weeks.
> 
> Would work in shifting fat with cardio though certainly :thumb:


 Indeed i do Chris, the diet i'm currently on before i added a bowl of oats in the morning and an 5 egg omelette in the evening i was not gaining, just staying the same.

So close to that i'd say. Hence why the diet is pretty similar, i also like all my meals on my current diet


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

That ideal 

Just introduce cardio gradually, say 30minutes on non-workout mornings to start with and see how it goes, then up cardio a little.

Sure you know what to do son


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right Back and Bi's today-

Bent over row-

110 x 6

100 x 6

100 x 6

Seated Row-

98 x 12

98 x 8

91 x 8

Single arm hammer pulls-

80 x 8

80 x 8

80 x 6

Preacher curls-

20 x 20

20 x 20

20 x 20

Oly bar curls- now weight

to failure, 2 sets

Some abs. Thats it, Weight is 101kg, so i've lost a bit but i think this may be water weight:confused1:

Diet will start on Monday.

Cardio will be 4 x per week,

Tues,Thurs, Sat, Sun

Think i'll be dropping to training 3 x per week also.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good solid session :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Looks good younggun


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks mate, bicep held OK also. So i just need to take it easy and focus 100% on good form, hence lower weights.

Was hard doing higher reps on biceps aswell so i may use that for a while.

Will do a pic tonight maybe, to show where i'm at before this diet.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb: yep,get one up bigman!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> So i just need to take it easy and focus 100% on good form, hence lower weights.


I've heard this before :whistling:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Heineken said:


> I've heard this before :whistling:


 Lmao!

No mate, i'm not risking it for a third time. BTW i only meant lower weights for back and arms.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good to hear.

Again :lol:

How's it going anyway chap, not been on for a while


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol.

Yeah going alright, New diet Monday as i'm crusing so won't really be gaining alot of mass!

Hows things your end? Who you been hanging out the back off lately drunk? :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right have changed to Cypionate for this cruise. Only because it was a bit cheaper than Normas. Have 20ML so this will last me for some time.

Will do 40 minutes cardio a bit later. All good in the hood


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

The pic mate?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

The pic is on the way i promise. I've just been really busy.

Shoulders and traps today though:

Seated DB- Each bell

40 x 10

36 x 6

36 x 4.5

Seated BB-

80 x 6

70 x 6

70 x 5

Latteral raises-

14 x 10

14 x 10

14 x 10

Shrugs-

One hundred and something x 20, 3 sets

DB shrugs-

40 x 12

40 x 12

Weight around 101kg.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone yg

Ps the pic:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right, i make no excuse for the pics, they are sh1t and i dud them on my own. My tan is out rageous but thats what happens working out side


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Bring on this diet! 

Meal 1-

6 Whole eggs, 50g Oats, 2 Scoop Protein

Meal 2-

50g Brown Rice, 200g Chicken

Train-

Meal 3-

Dextrose,2 scoop protein

Meal 4- 220g chicken, 75g brown rice

Meal 5-

200g Lean Mince, Lots of Veg,tablespoon Olive oil

Meal 6-

4 Whole eggs, Scoop PB, 2 Scoop protein.

Thats the cutting diet.

Test is being run at 250mg

Clen will be gradually increased to 120mcg per day.

Training-

Monday- Chest/Biceps

Tusday- Legs

Wed- 40Mins Cardio

Thurs- Shoulders/Triceps

Friday- Back/Traps

Sat-40 Mins Cardio

Sun-40 Mins Cardio

Will see how this training split goes and if need be will increase the cardio:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck buddyive got the same tan:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Diet looks good as does gear/clen use.

Cardio could be better if done on 5 days though, though I suspect then clen will do some damage to the fat on it's own.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i could maybe throw in another 40 mins after shoulders?

That would be 4x per week then. I'm guessing my bodyfat is around 16ish% so can anyone hazard a rough guess on how long to hit 12%?

Going off if that plan is stuck to religiously?

I thought maybe 7/8 weeks?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right last couple of tricep jabs have ****ed test out back at me.

I'm going in deep and leaving the pin for 5 secs after all the gear is in, yet it comes out again???

maybe wrong angle going in??? ****ing me off now.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stop hitting the triceps and do delts.

Are you using a slin pin or big pins?

I must have missed it how come dieting just cutting the bodyfat down a little?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> stop hitting the triceps and do delts.
> 
> Are you using a slin pin or big pins?
> 
> I must have missed it how come dieting just cutting the bodyfat down a little?


 You think they need a rest?

I'm using big pins mate.

Um well TBH i've just stuck with it now, i went away with work aswell as pulling bicep again so thought this may tide me over for a while.

BUT bicep is holding up, so not as bad as i though but i've now said i'm going to diet for a bit so thought ill just do it now.

Running low dose of test aswell so i'd rather get ready for the next blast and bulk more then.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, plus i'm fat!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't really see the point in injecting tris apart from to give other sites a break TBH.

If trying to get some growth from them you will need to be using more than 1ml an injection for sure.

On the cardio days, are you doing this in the morning or at another time?

7-8weeks will lean you up for certain though :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Don't really see the point in injecting tris apart from to give other sites a break TBH.
> 
> If trying to get some growth from them you will need to be using more than 1ml an injection for sure.
> 
> ...


 I'm not just doing triceps mate. I was when i was running tren but now i rotate between Quads, Tris, Delts.

Might give the triceps a rest for a while though, they got rather inflammed last jab.

Was going to give fasted cardio a go on non training days, on training days it will be after training.Do i need to keep it really low intesnsity fasted?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh also.

I am dieting now because i wasnt to be leanish when i come off.

I don't want to stay on gear for ages really, so after this cruise i'm blasting one more time and coming off.

Ovbiously if i'm not happy when i come off with how lean i am etc i'd prob end up back on to soon


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Legs-

First session in ages, feel sick as fcuk

Leg press- Weight not including sled

230 x 15

230 x 8

190 x 15

Leg extension-

70 x 20

70 x 18

Ham curls-

60 x 10

60 x 10

60 x 10

Calf raises-

130 x 25

130 x 20

115 x 20

115 x 20

106 x 20

Was going to squat aswell but fcuk that, was feeling like being sick


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good workout then yg


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

And your defo not fat


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

fatboy


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Right last couple of tricep jabs have ****ed test out back at me.
> 
> I'm going in deep and leaving the pin for 5 secs after all the gear is in, yet it comes out again???
> 
> maybe wrong angle going in??? ****ing me off now.


I got this occasionally when doing even delts, ended up back at lovely glute shots.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah the main thing that annoys me is wasting the gear lol. It all cost money! 

Not much to report, first day of diet. All good so far, 1 hr walk with dog and then 40mins cardio on the X trainer.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

1hour walk and 40mins on xtrainer? man this journal has gone beta


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> 1hour walk and 40mins on xtrainer? man this journal has gone beta


 Mate, this fat needs to go. I'm a fatty boom boom.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

surely the amount of chemicals your putting into your body can help no?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> surely the amount of chemicals your putting into your body can help no?


 What do you mean:confused1: I'm natty.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry i forgot, apologies. still cardio and walking is for betas


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right i need another meal for the evening. Like 8pm as i will have a big gap if i don't fill this. What can i eat that is low in carbs?

Could i bang an ommelte in there is would that be no good?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Scoop of protein.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Scoop of protein.


 Would that be enough?

I'll be pretty hungry by this point lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

protein and some fruit? or oats?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

3rd back picture look's very good. looking nice and thick!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

omellet would be great. 2/3 whole eggs and several egg whites. or you could add 50g grinded oats and a scoop of protein powder and make pancakes.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Right I'm back.

How's it going mate?

Oh, measured the guns, 17"


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

colt24 said:


> 3rd back picture look's very good. looking nice and thick!


 Thanks mate



hilly2008 said:


> omellet would be great. 2/3 whole eggs and several egg whites. or you could add 50g grinded oats and a scoop of protein powder and make pancakes.


 Cheers Hilly, will be using 2 whole and 3 whites!



pastanchicken said:


> Right I'm back.
> 
> How's it going mate?
> 
> Oh, measured the guns, 17"


 Alright mate i suppose. Where have you been?

Nice gunnage, Everyones is fcuking bigger than mine:cursing:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I usually post on here when I'm at work :lol: but I've been working at one of the firms we own for two weeks, so no access.

Mate, it's cos you're natty!! Drugs = gunz


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

(plus you're leaner than me, so we're not really comparable  )


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Think my guns are a tad under 17. I lost a bit when i went away.

They dont look that good tho because i'm tall, hit me up on FB i've got a good gun shot on there:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh well then, you're more than likely holding more muscle than me then :2guns: :2guns:

New goal alert: get these bad boys to 18" by xmas


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how tall are you? mine look small and i got 18.5 fatceps right now


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm 5ft 11 Dom, think YG is taller than me, 6ft 2??


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i'm 6 2. Dom you can fcuk off with all this small talk,they are 1.5 inch bigger than mine:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i meant YG. but ill have your details too lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Yeah i'm 6 2. Dom you can fcuk off with all this small talk,they are 1.5 inch bigger than mine:lol:


but im fatty than you.... so i have nice water and fat layer of about 4 inchs on my guns lol


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought so, but I thought you might find the extra info useful, fck knows why


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> but im fatty than you.... so i have nice water and fat layer of about 4 inchs on my guns lol


 Your leaner than me though mate:confused1:

How big is your waist?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, had the mrs measure my waist too (while she was down there). Anyway came out about 36", but I fit into 34" waist trousers, and need a belt :confused1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

:lol:36! You fat fcuker


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my waist measured at belly button level (is this wear you measure it? i dont know because i wear my jeans round my ****) is about 35-36". but i wear a 38" or 40" waist jeans because my legs are big


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I know!! What the fck is going on!!

Those shorts in my avi are 34's, brand new and they literally fall off me.

Must be the tape measure, however that would mean my guns are actually 12"...... :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> my waist measured at belly button level (is this wear you measure it? i dont know because i wear my jeans round my ****) is about 35-36". but i wear a 38" or 40" waist jeans because my legs are big


 Yeah mate around the belly button.

I measured mine this morning and it was like 34.75. So your roughly the same as me, height aswell.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why is the waist meausured there i never get it. as the only person i know who wears their trousers that high is simon cowell. most normal people wear them like just about the crack on your ar$e


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> why is the waist meausured there i never get it. as the only person i know who wears their trousers that high is simon cowell. most normal people wear them like just about the crack on your ar$e


 Think it's because that's where the majority of fat goes. there isnt alot round your **** crack but your love handles and belly is around the belly button.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hmmm i gota lot of junk in the trunk


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> hmmm i gota lot of junk in the trunk


 Lol i heard you like your women like that


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mate any hole is a goal right now, its been so long lol. think ive lost my sex appeal.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> mate any hole is a goal right now, its been so long lol. think ive lost my sex appeal.


 :confused1: I think you're fit


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> mate any hole is a goal right now, its been so long lol. think ive lost my sex appeal.


Lost?

:lol: :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Lost?
> 
> :lol: :whistling:


sorry i dont comprehend:confused1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I think hes pointing you toward the gay thread mate:lol:to come out


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chest and biceps-

Flat bench-

120 x 5+3 spotted

115 x 5

110 x 5

Decline-

90 x 12

90 x 6

80 x 10

Dips- Bw

20

15

10

BB curls-

35 x 12

35 x 10

35 x 10

35 x 8

Peacher curls-

20 x 20

Done.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice bench chief.

how is the bicep holding up these days?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmm wasnt best pleased with the bench. I'm off the Tren now though and the dose has dropped so i suppose it's not a great drop off what i was doing.

Was you here when i pulled it again lol?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

As always mate, your strength eclipses mine, therefore I'll always be licking your @rse. Get used to it :lol:

Think so mate, was it the minor tear that you had?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dunno, it was the second time it happend. All SEEMS well so far just need to take it easy, so no deads for a while.

Start college next week, BOOM!

I bumped the clen to 120mcg today! Fook me, i'm shaking like a sh1tting dog. This stuff is **** :lol: Pulling away in first gear in the car is challenging lol


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

College? Good man!

I'm back in at weekends, cannot wait to qualify!

lol at the clen sides :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

what you doing at college mate?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Going to become a PE teacher mate! Hopefully anyway.

Just gunna get my head down and do my best. Oh and enjoy the chicks:whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one mate, that's quality. Hope all goes well


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers mate, so do i. Only thing i don't really like written work lol but ill have to do it

Oh did a cheeky waist measurement and it was 34.75. Legs later, only doing a little light sesh as because i changed routines, my legs are still fcuked from sunday.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

You're just trying to p!ss me off with that waist measurement aren't you :2guns:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Na lol i did a gun measurement aswell. 16.8 so your out gunning me lol:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

only just pal!! :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats your routine look like now?

sounds a bit like mine if you did legs on sunday and now doing them again lol


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

At the minute it's

Chest/Bis

Legs

Off

Shoulders/Tris

Back/Traps

Off

Off

Legs today-

Was sh1t sesh really, legs were hooped still.

Leg press- weight without sled

240 x 12

240 x 12

240 x 8

Leg extensions-

70 x 20

70 x 20

Ham curls-

60 x 15

60 x 15

60 x 15

Squats-

60 x 20

60 x 20

Had enough by this point, weight is 100.2kg.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

20 reps on squats:scared:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

only light weight mate, quads were fcuked up.

I'm gunna have a cheat 2mo. Not cheated for over a week so i'm think just a meal, but something decent, maybe a pizza. I'm still thinking about leaving it till saturday tho. hmmm


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

id have a cheat on a day your training. bump up the calories a bit


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i hear you, might leave it till sat after shoulders! I cant wait for one!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I have my cheats on rest days, makes the rest day that bit more enjoyable 

Good progress still.

I have been using Smith squats recently and really find them very effective for hitting the quads compared to the barbell squat. Added bonus of not adding size to your hips and glutes as well :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I have been using Smith squats recently and really find them very effective for hitting the quads compared to the barbell squat. Added bonus of not adding size to your hips and glutes as well :thumb:


my friend was doing this the other day and i asked him why. he said the same thing, hits his quads better


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting about the smith squats, not done them for a long time. May try them again when back off hols


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive never done them. im unsure of them just doesnt look safe or right :/


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Tried them a few years ago because the bloke I trained with at the time was a fanny and wouldn't do them free weight. To be honest I found them really difficult, and not particulary great. Didn't do squats for a good while after stopping training with him.

Been doing free weight for a while now and found I actually like squatting, but may give them a go on the smith for a change.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> only light weight mate, quads were fcuked up.
> 
> I'm gunna have a cheat 2mo. Not cheated for over a week so i'm think just a meal, but something decent, maybe a pizza. I'm still thinking about leaving it till saturday tho. hmmm


I have a cheat meal most days, it's great lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I find smith squats very awkward, and a bit girly.

Real men barbell squat!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i only do smith squats due to a hernia issue. stabalising myself with a free barbell aggrevates it so i have been doing smith squats for the past 3/4 months and i think my legs are coming on pretty well. once you get your feet placement right they are just as good as normal squats for quad development IMO


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just as good, if not better.

The usual nonsense is spouted about stabiliser muscles only being worked through free weight squats but I couldn't care less about that, only the target muscle.

I find with smith squats I can make the negative last longer and explode back up without worrying about falling off balance.

210kg for 8 on monday :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Just as good, if not better.
> 
> The usual nonsense is spouted about stabiliser muscles only being worked through free weight squats but I couldn't care less about that, only the target muscle.
> 
> ...


foook you i was happy getting 150 for 5 or 6 ass to grass the other day. dam my dodgy knee.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh these aren't A2G! Only para.

I haven't tried any lower, just find that I am hitting the hamstrings more than the quads...

It goes to show though that you shouldn't listen to all the **** that people spout out about how squats are vital and you won't go anywhere without them :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Oh these aren't A2G! Only para.
> 
> I haven't tried any lower, just find that I am hitting the hamstrings more than the quads...
> 
> It goes to show though that you shouldn't listen to all the **** that people spout out about how squats are vital and you won't go anywhere without them :lol:


agree completely. eventhough i do squat every now and again.

also dont you find going atg takes tension off the quads and puts it onto the knees?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right Delts and Tri's today.

Seated smith-

100 x 5

90 x 5

80 x 6

Seated DB- each bell

32 x 7

32 x 6

32 x 5.5

CGBP-

90 x 5

90 x 4

80 x 7

Standing skulls-

35 x 8

35 x 6

25 x 12

Latteral raises- each bell

16 x 8

16 x 8

Weight 100.3.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right, i've been a bit naughty! For brekkie i banged out a massive fry up

And now i've just destroyed a macdonalds! :whistling:

Oh well, i'm thinking of keeping cheats to every 2 weeks. Will see how the fat loss goes.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Right, i've been a bit naughty! For brekkie i banged out a massive fry up
> 
> And now i've just destroyed a macdonalds! :whistling:
> 
> Oh well, i'm thinking of keeping cheats to every 2 weeks. Will see how the fat loss goes.


Don't worry about it mate, we all need cheat days.

I've had sausages, corned beef, been to KFC and even massacred some jaffa cakes today.

Enjoyed it all


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I know mate The rest of my meals were spot on just broke on the others:lol:

Trying to think up the next blast also. No idea what to run at the moment, i want it to be good as i'm coming off after. Thinking trying sust out for the first time.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Shifting some impressive weight younggun,good lifting mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks bud. I really need some straps, might buy some now actually.

back/traps today-

BOR-

115 x 6 PB

110 x 6

100 x 8

100 x 8

Seated row-

112 x 6

105 x 6

84 x 10- held for 1 sec at stomach

Lat pull down-

91 x 6

84 x 6

77 x 6

BB shrugs- grip was sh1t

100 x 25

130 x 20

150 x 15 PB

150 x 15 PB

30 Minutes cardio.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't use straps unless you really really need them to get past a block.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Chalk does the job, don't go for straps mate.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone on the pbs yg,i need some chalk too


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Id say if your training back and your grip is failing then use straps. why hamper possible back growth due to a week grip. doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i always use straps and still have big forearms


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i will get some soon. I fcuked up today lol and ordered my protein and then saw they sold straps aswell:lol:

Next time i order ill get a pair.

Also does anyone know any good web sites that have flats to rent etc??


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why wouldn't you use straps?

Unless you are a powerlifter then straps are ideal as grip will always give way before back does.

No doubt it the same people who say don't use straps and smith squats are rubbish :lol:

Gumtree is always useful for flats. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I think smiths are rubbish and do use straps, but I save them for heavy lifting only.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I think smiths are rubbish and do use straps, but I save them for heavy lifting only.


but darren your a powerlifter so your training should and is be completely different to that of someone simply a recreational trainer.

i know because of my small hands theres no way im going to be holding onto a heavy weight before my grip gives out.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Why wouldn't you use straps?
> 
> Unless you are a powerlifter then straps are ideal as grip will always give way before back does.
> 
> ...


yes and yes again:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I still have to train my back, Dom. Back, then grip. The whole way through my blast I used straps until the final week, and even then I only got them on for the final pull just to see how my grip fared.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thing is i wouldnt say my grip is poor:confused1:

I have deadlifted 220 with only a belt with zero issues but this BB rowing is killing me, grip is 10 times worse on this:confused1:

Anyway i will invest, should help with bringing the weights up a bit as it seems everyone rows more than me at the moment.

Also i'm considering upping the clen to a wopping 160mcg per day:thumbup1:

120 sides are not much at the moment so may up it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

thats because in deadlifts you can use alot of momentum, legs etc etc. whereas in barbell rows you really concentrate on the back hard.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> thats because in deadlifts you can use alot of momentum, legs etc etc. whereas in barbell rows you really concentrate on the back hard.


 What does this have to do with grip? :confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I think smiths are rubbish and do use straps, but I save them for heavy lifting only.


All your lifting is bloody heavy the weights ure pushing now so im suprised you havnt got them on all the time.

I use straps when my grip gives simple as that. For instance today i was doing dumbell rows with the 55's and i used straps as i struggled grip wise with the 50's last week.

IMO you should not use a lighter weight because your grip canot hold this would be a big mistake.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> What does this have to do with grip? :confused1:


its easier to loose grip. sorry my explanation was poo lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How many reps you do on the DL though YG? I expect you were gripping the bar for longer on the BB rows so grip likely to give way.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Only 1 rep mate but i was just saying the weight is double.

Took 160mcg clen this morning, will see how this goes. Also hit up a sun bed last night, i'm thinking two per week and see if that helps the acne.

Need to do cardio really, legs are killing though.

bodyfat i'd say is around 15%, can see top two when tensing.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cardio. 40 Minutes on X trainer, sweating like fcuk. From now on i will do weight every Monday as i'm just doing it whenever at the min and not tracking progress.

So first weigh in 7/9/09- 99.4KG


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right supposed to bang out some cardio today but legs are not recovering well and it's legs thurs so i might give it a miss. hmmmm

Today was sh1t aswell i really keep thinking i've lost loads of size, and thought i just wasnt filling my T shirt out much at all lol, arms look like twigs.

i dont actually think anything is shrinking really, but i guess it's just a massive head fcuk.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

do you like your tshirts tight?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a mixture, i don't have any uber tight shirts, just like tight on the arms and top of the back but baggy around waist etc if you get what i mean.

Some are just normal though. baggy.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i cant stand tshirts where i feel restricted at all, dont know why its just a thing. my ex kept on going on about me telling me to wear tighter tops, i just couldnt do it. also how do you take them off without ripping a hole in one arm sleeve trying to get it off :/


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i cant stand tshirts where i feel restricted at all, dont know why its just a thing. my ex kept on going on about me telling me to wear tighter tops, i just couldnt do it. also how do you take them off without ripping a hole in one arm sleeve trying to get it off :/


 Lol they are not that tight mate. :lol:

TBH i find trouble getting a sweaty t shirt off, even not a tight one. It just gets stuck on the arms and it's pretty annoying, you look like a knob trying to get this shirt off lol.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i was actually going to start a thread asking how people took tshirts off as ive ripped the underarm part many times. like i usually take one arm out (this is where i usually rip it) then take the other out then off over the head. lol


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah your head usually gets stuck aswell tho so it looks well funny

I didnt bother with cardio tonight, i need a rest. Clen still at 160mcg, chest and bis 2mo. Will be aiming for 120 x 5-8. just want to keep strength roughly the same on this cruise.

I think i need a new training plan, not really progressing loads.

Might go back to 3 x per week.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dc55 said:


> T-shirts are well funny getting off when there all sweaty and your super pumped. I get into a right stress trying to get it off!!


yeah i try to get baggy as possible to train in (wear american makes for training) but still get so sweaty and sticky. usually get someone to pull it off for me(that sounded bad after i wrote it:innocent:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol Dom, everyone around your area wears baggy clothes. I bet you wear a flat peaked cap in the gym aswell don't you rude boy:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Lol Dom, everyone around your area wears baggy clothes. I bet you wear a flat peaked cap in the gym aswell don't you rude boy:lol:


you been watching my videos again? :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Chest and Bi's today, fcuking sh1t, was pi$$ weak, not happy with the way this is going

Flat bench-

120 x managed about 4 on my own, did 8 with help

110 x 4

100 x 5 WTF!!!!!!!! :cursing:

Delcline-

90 x 7

90 x 6

90 x 6

Dips- focusing on stretch at bottom

10

10

7

5

Oly curls-

40 x 12

40 x 8

40 x 8

40 x 6

Preacher-

20 x 20

****!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dont worry about the weights going up and down too much. i got stuck into the thought of that if i wasnt lifting every week what i lifted the week before i wasnt progressing. but lifts will always go up and down  _


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers mate, i suppose with my "small" day the other day then this is destroying me LOL

Waist was 34.5 this morning so thats another 0.25 off.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah i know what you mean. i looked in the mirror today and just felt and looked cráp. i cant wait to get the balls to start gear lol need to get big bad! :<


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Cheers mate, i suppose with my "small" day the other day then this is destroying me LOL
> 
> Waist was 34.5 this morning so thats another 0.25 off.


Good going mate, as long as it's going down.

Remember though that as you are dieting you will find it difficult to make strength gains so don't expect too much heavy lifting, even with gear.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats not nearly as bad as you make out YG

You started strong but your muscular endurance seems to have taken a knock mate,understandable while dieting buddy,dont sweat about it:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, fcuk it. Blast will sort this.

Leg press- Not including sled

240 x 15

240 x 12

200 x 20

200 x 15

Leg extension-

98 x 15

91 x 15

Ham curls-

70 x 15

70 x 15

70 x 12

Calf raise-

151 x 20

135 x 25

135 x 20

120 x 25

Feeling sick at this point.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol:nice session and good stuff on the nausea younggun:thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right, felt really unwell last night. Today i'm just fcuked, really tired so defo no gym today. Day off diet totally aswell today. Will train 2mo.

As i look after a disabled man, i eat meals with him. Meals he wants which is usually Ok food, eg spag bol.

So after today i will not actually be having dedicated cheat days, and eating what i want. Instead once or two evenings a week i will just have what ever he is having for his dinner.

hopefully wont affect me to bad but at the end of the day BB is a hobby and that is my job. So thats that.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i always eat what i want


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i always eat what i want


 lol well i was only really bothered as im dieting. If i was bulking it would be alot easier.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You look after a disabled man mate?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i do mate. he's autistic and has slight aspergers syndrome.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Respect to you bigman


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right i need to train today. Not feeling it al all though. I also have a massive lump on an injection site which i will take a pic of later so i am on anti biotics atm.

Diet back on track today and i'm considering just coming off gear for maybe 6 weeks, to just drop a bit of water and bloat etc.

Then back on to a blast for a bulk. Ovb i will not be running a PCT in this 6 week time off but as i'm on long esters i can't imagine many negative effects for too long. Thoughts?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

so ure just guna come off and go cold turkey? doesnt make much sense?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> so ure just guna come off and go cold turkey? doesnt make much sense?


 It's not really cold turkey mate. I'm only on 250mg a week as it is. I dunno, i'm just a bit fed up of it all at the moment. I'm not sure what i'm gunna do but need to sort something out as for some reason i just have no drive atm. Don't know why tbh


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it is going cold turkey mate as within 2 weeks you will have the test levels of a girl this will continue for 4-6 weeks until you start gear again. or if you run a proper pct it will hopefully start to rise within 3-8 weeks.

doesnt make sense going cold turkey. my mate normally does it and drops a stone or more then jumps back on gear as he cnt be ****d to do proper pct. makes no sense IMO


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah as i say im not sure yet. Just getting a bit fed up but hopefully this will pass, i will make myself train today and hopefully that will give me some motviation again.

Might be worth taking a week off then. hmm


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Off training btw not gear


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ahhhh

haha i thought you meant gear lol. then again if your guna stop training why would you still take gear. may as well come off and run a pct then re asses wether this is all for you or not. only thing is if you stop training completely especially during pct your asking to loose muscle.

why not look into something like DC training thats only 3 days a week and all about beating your logbook everyweek. do a pct and then re evaluate.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah this is the thing, i don't wanna give up training, as i couldnt handle it. Plus i do love training but atm i think i'm just feeling a bit depressed with everything. I will PM you later Hilly if you don't mind as there is something i want to run over with you but not on the open board. 

Yeah DC training sounds cool, i will look into that now. I'm looking for a good 3 x per week routine atm actually.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Come off completely IMO- no point just using for the sake of not coming off.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, i'm going to train today and reconsider. I'm not going to make any rash decisons. I'm sure this feeling will pass, i think it's hard to be motivated all the time. Will definately let you know what i decide is best though. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Yeah this is the thing, i don't wanna give up training, as i couldnt handle it. Plus i do love training but atm i think i'm just feeling a bit depressed with everything. I will PM you later Hilly if you don't mind as there is something i want to run over with you but not on the open board.
> 
> Yeah DC training sounds cool, i will look into that now. I'm looking for a good 3 x per week routine atm actually.


Weve all been there mate,keep plugging because youve made great gains recently....you are doing alot better than you think you are


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Sh1t workout. Really worried about arm also. Thread in Steroid section about it.

Seated press-

100 x 5

95 x 4.5

90 x 2 lol

50 x 10 straight after

DB press-

30 x 4.5 lol

26 x 8

26 x 7

Weighted dips-

BW + 18kg

12

10

9

Latteral raises 16kg bells

10

This fcuked me up


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great seated pressing younggunill check your thread out mate!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

seated press is good.

stop worrying so much its not like your competing and need to make weights etc etc.

bodybuilding is a marathon not a sprint, you will have ups and downs


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I'm investing ina dipping belt tonight and some straps, any recommendations on what web site to use?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Well, i'm going to train today and reconsider. I'm not going to make any rash decisons. I'm sure this feeling will pass, i think it's hard to be motivated all the time. Will definately let you know what i decide is best though. :thumbup1:


Might it be worth doing short cycles of 6 to 8 weeks and within them weeks fully commit to training, diet etc - which may help motivation.

Also sounds like you need a rest period, sorry have not read every page of your journal. I found going to a different gym also helped.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah i think a break would be good. have a nightmare at the min with a possible abcess on my tricep so not good.

On the plus i'm joining a new gym soon hopefully which is a very well known BB one.

just ordered these aswell

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220348965134&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230373279031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Yeah i think a break would be good. have a nightmare at the min with a possible abcess on my tricep so not good.
> 
> On the plus i'm joining a new gym soon hopefully which is a very well known BB one.
> 
> ...


Saw your thread concerning your abcess (nasty), you won't be injecting into your tricep again - hope that clears up matey.

Nice to have a few gyms to go to - beats seeing the same 4 walls every week and also to see how other people train and different equipment to use


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Trained wit Pat tonight.

Was hard lol.

Did like some BB rows, T bar rows, Chins, lat pulls, and some straight arm pull downs.

Was pretty good session. After discussing things aswell, my training needs some work, as does form. So heres a new routine that big JW has kindly helped me with.

Chest/bi's-

Flat bench-

4 sets

Incline DB-

3 seys

Oly curls-

4 sets to failure

preacher curls-

2 sets

LEGS-

4 sets squats

1 x 8 reps

1 x 6 reps

1 x 4 reps

1 x 10 reps

2 sets leg extenstions

ham curls - 2 sets failure

Calfs raises-

130 to failure x 5 sets

---------------------------------

Shoulders-

Seated Db press-

4 sets

Latteral raises-

3 sets

CGBP- /weighted dips alternating weekly

3 sets

Skulls-

3 sets

Bb row-

4 sets

SLDL- 2 sets

Weighted chins-

2 sets

Bb shrugs-

2 sets

BOOM


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

awesome mate,hows that arm of yours though!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah hows you mate?

Been a bit of a cnut lately for some reason. it's holding off though which is good. Funny thing is, it's fine when training, it's after i can feel it.

Been careful with it though, no DLing still. Used some straps for the first time tonight aswell. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im glad you can train still buddyit sounds like it may be okay,which must be a relief!!!

Im ok thanks mate,just plodding along as usual:laugh:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah just about. Have got over my little moment about training aswell lol. Loving it again:lol:

Hopefully with this routine change and a few tweaks to the diet. I'll start putting some good size on. I'm about 99kg at the moment, fat.

I'm not going to be on gear for much longer either. Need a break after a short blast me thinks.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Fcuk off with this fat bullshìt mate:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Fooking nightmare today. Spent all day looking for some new clothes. In the end only managed to get 3 tops and 1 pair of combats lol. Jeans were just a no go. I'm not even big and i couldnt fit in half the sh1t.

My car is been dropped on it's ar$e 2mo then after that i'll be hitting up a chest sesh. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck yg!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i know what you mean about jeans. i have to wear a 40w to fit my legs in.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Rightmy training has been going sh1t. Weak as hell for some reason. Just joined a new gym, did exercises i dont usually do and the weight was shocking lol.

Tried 30 secs rest between sets, well hard lol

Anyway-

Flat bench-

100 x 8

100 x 5

90 x 6

Incline bench-

80 x 5

60 x 8

60 x 8

DB flys-

20 x 8

20 x 8

Chest press machine-

50 x 8

40 x 8

EZ curls-

30kg or something x 15

x 12

x 10

Preacher-

not sure of weight was wierd machine.

Thats it. Weights were poor but that was hard lol. I swear the cast iron plates are heavier than plastic ones lol.

Trying to get my training sorted.

DIET:

Meal 1-

6 whole eggs, 85g oats, 2 scoop protein, 1 scoop PB

Meal 2-

200g chicken, 75g brown rice, light mayo

Meal 3-

Dextrose, 2 scoop protein

Meal 4-

200g chicken, 100g brown rice, light mayo

Meal 5-

220g lean mince, lots of veg, olive oil

Meal 6-

3 whole eggs, 3 whites, low fat cheese ommelette

Meal 7-

2 scoop protein, 2 scoop PB.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why 30s rest? thats silly. i wouldnt be able to push anything resting that much :/


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cast iron plates are the way forward.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> why 30s rest? thats silly. i wouldnt be able to push anything resting that much :/


 Someone in the gymtold me to try it. So i just had a go. Don't think i will be doing that again lol.

Triceps kept failing.

Excellent gym though, it's a 40 min drive but well worth it.

Those cast iron plates are heavier, i swear. Lol Felt that sesh tho


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i doubt they will be heavier, might be. who knows


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol yeah i dunno. Seemed harder though. Maybe i'm just getting weaker lol.

Dunno weather to squat or leg press first 2mo aswell


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Heard good reports of you trying hard today, Adam!

Don't go too heavy on the weights too soon - keep the reps in the 8-12 range.

The shorter the rests between sets that you can manage, the higher the intensity and growth - but again don't go too heavy on the weights.

And everyone - Adam's not at all fat and doesn't need to "diet"!

You have good potential Adam!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Patrick I told him that ages ago on Facebook, as the photo he had up made him look very nice. He won't listen....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Heard good reports of you trying hard today, Adam!
> 
> Don't go too heavy on the weights too soon - keep the reps in the 8-12 range.
> 
> ...


I think\know that statement is bollox

No offence:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Heard good reports of you trying hard today, Adam!
> 
> Don't go too heavy on the weights too soon - keep the reps in the 8-12 range.
> 
> ...


 Yeah think i'm finding it hard as my body has never trained this way before. Was hard to gauge what weights i could do so today was just a tester really.

What time are you in tomorrow? I'll be down for some legs. Again, just trying to get the weights right.



dmcc said:


> Patrick I told him that ages ago on Facebook, as the photo he had up made him look very nice. He won't listen....


 Ha, your comments were appreciated. I'm the same as you Darren, you won't believe your strong as fcuk


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I think\know that statement is bollox
> 
> No offence:lol:


 How long is everyone else resting?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> How long is everyone else resting?


As long as I need to. Sometimes that can be up to five minutes, sometimes as little as 45 secs.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

On my 3 working heavy sets the rest period is between 3-5 minutes per set.

Your CNS is more damaged by heavier lifting, and thus requires more recovery.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Plenty of rest on heavy compounds, 3-4minutes sometimes. Want full recovery to put in maximal effort on the full sets.

Smaller muscle groups I have much less rest though.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> How long is everyone else resting?


If you go again while still fatigued your ATP and all that stuff wont be replenished, lactic acid will still be present and your performance will be severly compromised

Thus your muscles fibres will not recieve adequate stimulation to facillitate optimal growth

Sure, super fast sets have their place but as a one off....


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Interesting.

I have legs 2mo, would be nice to have a bit more rest

Will sqaut first i think. No idea on weight:thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I think\know that statement is bollox
> 
> No offence:lol:


Arthur Jones and other studies on hypertrophy wouldn't agree with you, Joe.

And I wasn't talking about "super fast" sets.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Also, incase anyone didn't see. My arm is fine. 

Still no more jabs there though lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Arthur Jones and other studies on hypertrophy wouldn't agree with you, Joe.


Oh dear

Why do people say that sh1t "studies, fckin studies"

We both most of whats published on pub med or any other bullsh1t "study" site are half ar5ed and none conclusive and open interepretation.

I could now say "mike mentzer and other studies would agree with me"

But thats also bollox

Im am going from personal experience and the copius amounts of people I have trained....

Oh and logic lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Now now, let's not turn this into another Natty1....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

so wasnt an abcess then? good good. how did you know?

also on the resting thing, i think it usually works out to 90s to 2mins for me im guessing. depends on exercise, sometimes longer, sometimes shorter


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

What are everyones views on TUT.

Would everyone also agree tricep kickbacks are a must.

:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> so wasnt an abcess then? good good. how did you know?
> 
> also on the resting thing, i think it usually works out to 90s to 2mins for me im guessing. depends on exercise, sometimes longer, sometimes shorter


 Maybe a sterile. Not sure. Pro diver looked at it. Said was OK. Just scar tissue. So all good.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> What are everyones views on TUT.
> 
> Would everyone also agree tricep kickbacks are a must.
> 
> :lol:


I think you have the tools, but you need to focus:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

kickbacks and 21s FTW. its the way forward imo


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh and use the pink dumbells, for greater TUT


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> oh and use the pink dumbells, for greater TUT


 Of course, i want to tone, not get too big.

Maybe throw in some swiss ball sit ups for good measure too.

YOU HAVE THE TOOLS


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right i'm off to bed.

Pat might see you down the herc 2mo.

Goodnight people.

Dom, pin your gear tonight. :thumbup1: shortly, now, this instance!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Leg sesh today.

Kept it light, form 100%.

Much harder.

So squats didnt go over 100kg

Did some leg pressing, not over 200kg without sled

Leg extension.

Calf raises.

Try to keep the reps between 8-15 on bigger exercises.

Calf raises went upto like 40 reps.

Fcuked up after this, day off 2mo as im working all day anyway then sunday is shoulders and triceps. 

Gear still 250mg. Feeling pretty weak on this though, but holding size i think so no need to increase.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you already been to the Herc today, Adam?

Willsey and I will be there around 3.30.

Do you want to go to the Leamington show on Sunday?


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Glad to hear it wasnt an abcess mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Have you already been to the Herc today, Adam?
> 
> Willsey and I will be there around 3.30.
> 
> Do you want to go to the Leamington show on Sunday?


Yes mate, i went early. Was the only one in there for a while.

I'll be down there again on Sunday, for some shoulders and triceps.

Don't think i can make the show tbh mate, i'm working all saturday night, i imagine by then time i have caught up on my sleep it will be pretty late in the day. 

When are you guys down next?



Rudedog said:


> Glad to hear it wasnt an abcess mate


 Thanks mate, so am i. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice leg workout yg,but for a man of your size........ha ha ha just joking:wink:great news about your arm too:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

few update shots.



















99ish kg here.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

look much bigger in those shots than your avvy


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

x2


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers dudes.

Have been on cutting diet recently also. :confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goes to show weight means little.

Can be 100kg and fat and watery, somebody at 90kg lean will look miles better.

Is the tricep fine now?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

back looks solid mate, any front shot?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking big in pics mate.

How are things? Been in Spain, hence why not been posting. First day back in the gym (after watching the derby of course), it's gonna hurt!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Goes to show weight means little.
> 
> Can be 100kg and fat and watery, somebody at 90kg lean will look miles better.
> 
> Is the tricep fine now?


 Very true. I'm not actually cutting anymore atm due to having to eat meals a few times per week at work. However i'll keep the cardio up and i'll post my current diet up again shortly.

Hopefully this wont affect me to badly, i can't see it being to bad while i'm on gear but may be an issue off.

Tricep is fine, you can feel the scar tissue underneath, but thankfully it's all good. I wont be doing those shots again lol



hilly2008 said:


> back looks solid mate, any front shot?


No mate, i only took a couple for myself before bed last night but thought i would share with you guys also. I have a couple of side shots, not great but will get them up shortly.



pastanchicken said:


> Looking big in pics mate.
> 
> How are things? Been in Spain, hence why not been posting. First day back in the gym (after watching the derby of course), it's gonna hurt!!


 OK mate, joined a new gym which has loads of experience in it so hopefully things will come on leaps and bounds now. Spain, wtf, accountant wages these days:lol:

Man U are going to get ringpieced by the way:thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Todays training, shoulders and triceps.

I've been at work since friday evening, solid so was pretty tired but smashed out a sesh all the same, weights not great but i'm holding size so not to worried at the moment.

Seated smith-

90 x 5.5

80 x 6.5

70 x 7.5

Seated DB- each bell

30 x 7

28 x 6.5

26 x 8

Weighted dips- + 30kg

12

9.5

8

CGBP-

65 x 10

75 x 6.5

60 x 8 straight after

Latteral raises-

14 bells x 8

14 x 8

Done.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Current diet-

Meal 1-

6 whole eggs, 80g oats, 2 scoop Protein, 1 scoop PB

Meal 2-

200g chicken, 80g Brown rice, light mayo

Meal 3-

Dextrose, 2 whey/or one of those complete protein drinks

Meal 4-

200g chicken, 100g brown rice, mayo

Meal 5-

200g lean mince, lots of veg, small amount of cheese

Meal 6- 4/5 egg ommelette, low fat cheese

Meal 7-

2 scoop protein/casien, 2 scoop PB

Pics-



















These pics are crap i'll do a decent front one in the next few days.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

legs?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> legs?


 Tonight or 2mo mate. Will take a snap when i do front shot. 

Calfs are well embarressing tho.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what do you do for calfs?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stop hiding just take a front relaxed and side relaxed shots lol 

lookin large tho


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not bad at all. Bigger than I thought you were.

Agree with Hilly, stop hiding behind fans :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Rightey ho. Will need to do some decent ones then, i will do them before work 2mo. Legs, front and side, any other requests:lol:

Have these ones but you can't see much, rather sh1t. Will post anyhow.










Ignore the righthand side of my chest, i have no pec there and as such chest wont grow much lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate put up that one of you with your dog from FB, you look well hench there. And you should get someone else to take your photos, those have come out a bit small and fuzzy.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

See IMO you look much better there than in front of the fan


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you look alot older than you are. look bigger in clothes aswell


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> you look alot older than you are. look bigger in clothes aswell


 I know mate, was out other day and some cnut started laughing at me saying i look about 30:cursing:

Only look bigger because i'm fatty boom boom:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh sweet jesus YG you are NOT fat.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> OK mate, joined a new gym which has loads of experience in it so hopefully things will come on leaps and bounds now. Spain, wtf, accountant wages these days:lol:
> 
> Man U are going to get ringpieced by the way:thumbup1:


Stayed with mrs family mate, so nice and cheap! Just as well as I'm not qualified yet 

What was that about United getting ringpieced???!!!! :thumbup1:

Good news about the new gym


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you look large mate altho your bodyfat is to high. i am fat IMO and id put my bodyfat atr around ures at the moment mate but ure a hell of alot heavier than me so im even more depressed.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you have same bodyfat as me YG by the looks of that pic in your tshirt


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> you look large mate altho your bodyfat is to high. i am fat IMO and id put my bodyfat atr around ures at the moment mate but ure a hell of alot heavier than me so im even more depressed.


 Yeah it is mate. Thing is i have recently dropped a bit of fat but due to my work i'm not going to be specifically cutting atm. Cardio will be kept up though and i will still be running clen two on two off.

Behave mate, your alot bigger than me lol.

Aswell as this because i have to have a couple of sh1tish meals per week i will no longer be having my own cheats.



BigDom86 said:


> you have same bodyfat as me YG by the looks of that pic in your tshirt


 Think you a bit leaner mate. Although our waist sizes are similar. I ripped my top abs a few years ago, on the right side so i can't see them when i tense but can see the left side. Quite a sight lmao

Darren-

By average standards no i'm not fat but from a BB point of view i have to much BF.  As long as you still think i'm sexy:thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you are fit. If I was gay, I would


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You look bigger than i thought mate,your avvy dont do you justice yg!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Depressing times.

Didnt get the flat i wanted yesterday.

This morning my radiator hose burst on my car so i couldnt go awywhere.

Tonight, i got sacked.

Nice.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jesus mate:cursing:keep your chin up ffs,dont give up!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

On the negative, money is now an issue.

On the positve, i can just train when i want:thumbup1:

Need some work pronto tho


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Sh1t, really sorry to hear that mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bad news mate its bad times for all. ive been paid 80 quid from work in the past 5 weeks lol they canceled all the shifts nightmare.

chin up and focus on training.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers lads. I'm worried about getting another job but something will come up hopefully.

Trained a quick sesh in college gym, only cosy 80pound for year so thought id join incase i cant train later in day. Also good for lunch time pump sessions so i can look bigger and vascular for last lesson:thumbup1:

Has fcuk all plates in there and even weights on machines is low.

Anyway-

BB row-

110 i think x 8

110 x 8

110 x 8

Straight arm pull downs on cables-

nearly full stack for 12 reps, 3 sets

Hammer pulls-

weird machine

70ish x 12 with pause and bottom, 3 sets

Did some wide arm rows on cables aswell to finsh back off.

Then finished with some BB shrugs and bicep work for pump:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

welldone mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers mate, i need to work out how long i been cruising for lol. I hear the tren calling my name.

The time is drawing close to coming off for a while which i'm not really looking foward to tbh.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think you should come off. you have been blasting cruising since you started gear havnt u?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Whens that starting yg?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i think you should come off. you have been blasting cruising since you started gear havnt u?


 Na did 12 week course then came off. Only for 5/6 weeks tho pmsl

D- not sure to be honest, maybe 4 weeks time. Will see how i feel.

I feel i'm ready for a blast now tbh, i'm always really hungry, appetite is awesome, and i'm pretty up for it atm.

Dont want to rush it.

I'm weighing up what to do, 10 week blast, or just get a really good/heavy:whistling: blast on the go for 6 weeks. I like the sound of the 6 weeker tbh, then come off.

Will need to come off for at least 6 months really to be sensible, which is why i'm not looking foward to it.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im not surprised,6 months is a friggin long time!!!! Why 6 months mate?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

your still young man.  got lots of time to grow. dont get into the habit of just trying to go up up up, as i find the slowerr you grow, the easier it is to keep what you have


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i think you should come off. you have been blasting cruising since you started gear havnt u?





Dsahna said:


> Im not surprised,6 months is a friggin long time!!!! Why 6 months mate?


 Went on in Feb 09, came off in may. Went back on in june/july until now.

So i've been on fcuking ages, need a break to be sensible i think.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I think it will do you good tbh,i wouldnt have the patience for it though


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

It's needed mate. I'm not burntout or anything but the body will need a break.

Thoughts on next blast:

I'm thinking along the lines of

Sust

Tren Ace

D bol

6 weeks total.

Then for the PCT which i THINK will be along these lines:

HCG EOD 8 shots of 2500iu

Week 1-4 clomid 100mg

Week 4-6 clomid 50mg

Week 1 Nolva 40mg

Week 2-6 Nolva 20mg.

May seem heavy but i've been on for some time.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Didn't realise you had been on that long 

Hefty pct there pal!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Step AWAY from the tren ace.

The only advantage of ace is that if tren turns you into a cúnt, it will clear quickly. However, anecdotal evidence from users is that the sides are actually more pronounced with ace than enan, and ace is far worse for the evil tren cough. Use enan if you can get it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> It's needed mate. I'm not burntout or anything but the body will need a break.
> 
> Thoughts on next blast:
> 
> ...


if guna blast for 6 weeks what i would do is keep whatever test you arw running now in at 250mg per week. for 6 weeks run testp and tren ace every other day for the 6 weeks. then drop the test p and tren and continue to run the sust for 3-4 weeks then do pct. this gives your body time to get rid of all the tren etc. i no its not that long acting but i think reducing test dose down and running just test for a couple of weeks helps with recovery.

4 weeks on clomid is long enough and 6 weeks on nolva IMO. i would keep shots of hcg to 1000-1250iu per shot.

I will be doing a similar pct next year as ive been on since jan


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I get hardly any sides from most drugs Darren

I only got the cough once in 4 weeks from it before and not other sides really. Maybe a tiny bit of appetite suppression.

Just worked out i've been cruising for 6 weeks on Friday, Maybe another two weeks off then blast?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> if guna blast for 6 weeks what i would do is keep whatever test you arw running now in at 250mg per week. for 6 weeks run testp and tren ace every other day for the 6 weeks. then drop the test p and tren and continue to run the sust for 3-4 weeks then do pct. this gives your body time to get rid of all the tren etc. i no its not that long acting but i think reducing test dose down and running just test for a couple of weeks helps with recovery.
> 
> 4 weeks on clomid is long enough and 6 weeks on nolva IMO. i would keep shots of hcg to 1000-1250iu per shot.
> 
> I will be doing a similar pct next year as ive been on since jan


 So keep my sust at 250mg a week, then do Test P at say 100mg EOD?

Then after this keep running sust for two weeks, take three weeks off then do PCT?

So 4 weeks on clomid? You think this will be enough? HCG I may drop think, i'm gunna see how i feel tbh.

Thinking of adding proviron aswell at 50mg a day during pct, for mood/libido


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

6 weeks testp/tren ace etc and underlying dose of sust. you could just run sust and drop the prop completely i just wouldnt wanna be jabbing all he time.

once 6 weeks blast is done stay on some form of test for another 3-4 weeks lowering the dose. first 2 weeks 250 last 2 weeks 125 per week. then after last jab run hcg at choosen dose every other day for 8 jabs. then start clomid for 4 weeks as above and nolva for 6 weeks.

this is what i have done before after a 25 week cycle and my test levels were in the low end of normal range after 10 weeks from last jab. normal is 8-28 and they were 10ish. doc was impressed he said.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Got ya

So you run your HCG in your PCT deadtime? Iv'e only ran it in actually PCT, is this wrong then?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Agree with Hilly here. He does post some sense 

Once you finish the blast, the worst thing you could do IMO would be to come straight off. Give the body a bit of time to get used to the newfound muscle, few weeks on a lower test, then come into PCT.

As for Tren Ace, not surprising sides are more pronounced as you have more active ingredient than Tren E.

From people I have been speaking to though, tren sides are massively overplayed. No doubt part of the internet macho culture of "you aren't ready for Tren yet little boy" and other such nonsense.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Got ya
> 
> So you run your HCG in your PCT deadtime? Iv'e only ran it in actually PCT, is this wrong then?


IMO it is hcg can and will keep you shut down from what i have read so running it when running clomid and nolva doesnt make sense to me,

some say to run sum nolva while doing this as you may get gyno etc which is possible however not something i have experienced

haha chris i try every now and again


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers mate. Will defo take your advice on board.

training today-

Chest/bi's

Incline-

90 x 8

80 x 8

80 x 8

Flat-

80 x 8

70 x 8

60 x 12

Flys-

20 x 6

20 x 6

Chest press-

50 x 10

50 x 10

DB curls and some ez curls to finish

Form perfect, holding at top. Weights are low and strength is not so great but i'm on a low dose of gear and holding all my mass so not too fussed. Probably look the best i have ever looked currently.

Blast will be kicking off soon, hopefully some serious size will get packed on.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work yggreat to hear youve kept most of your gains in preperation for blast time too mate:thumb:bring on the size ffs!!!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

As above, good stuff on keep gains chief.

I am now a gold member, oh yes :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers mofo's

Blast has started


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with it


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers mate. Now i have no job i'm going 100% all out. Training, eating , sleeping lol.

Hopefully see some big changes in the coming months


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Keep an eye on your training because you may need to rethink it soon. On my blast I only trained 3 times a week and that was enough. The body can only handle so much, so listen to it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol how long did you cruise for? i swear you only came down like 2 weeks ago ?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Keep an eye on your training because you may need to rethink it soon. On my blast I only trained 3 times a week and that was enough. The body can only handle so much, so listen to it.


I've got something up my sleeve mate But i hear you.



BigDom86 said:


> lol how long did you cruise for? i swear you only came down like 2 weeks ago ?


 6/7 weeks bud. Before anyone says this isnt enough, i have spoke to many very experienced people about this, who agree, i'm ready.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

your ready when you feel your ready


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

If you have as much time as that then make your training count.

2heavy working sets, one to failure and one beyond (1-2 forced reps, rest-pause etc) on an exercise.

4sets per a bodypart.

Train EOD.

I have found this to be the most productive of all the splits I have used so far and each session is not hampered by feeling tired from the previous day. Plenty of sleep and lots of quality grub- 5-6k calories.

Sharing the cycle?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i have a worry.

you are still using gear 250mg per week i presume and your strength is down????? this cant be right. 250mg is not a low dose natty is a low dose mate. you should be able to maintain your strength with that dose by all accounts changing my training i have been making very good strength gains on 250mg per week and have only just bumpd it up to 500mg this week.

need to re do your training i think summit is up


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Tough one, I say strength is dropping but tbhi have lowered all the weights and i'm focusing on higher reps with perfect form, this could attribute to it.

I also feel like sh!t today, can't bend my legs lol, they are honestly really bad, i had trouble sleeping last night because of this. I pinned some sust into the quads then beasted legs, it's unreal pain.

As for training, i've got a new plan starting on Tuesday, which is going to be very hard but hopefully very rewarding. Will post the new diet up later today.

As for the cycle, very basic, Test and Dbol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hilly makes an interesting point though. I know my cruise dose is high, but the last time I cruised on that dose I actually gained strength.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Well to be perfectly honest, i don't know what the cause is for it. I'm pretty clueless.

I have not lossed any mass though, and probably look best i ever have so far, so i really have no clue:confused1:

My waist is down to 34 now, and everything else is the same, maybe even slightly bigger. (unfortunately not my d!ck though) :lol:

I also just had a though, i think i may have test flu, for the second time in my gear usage history.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

maybe your not eating enough? carbs etc etc


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

or over training would be my guess. whats this new training program like etc?? I would not want to be loosing strength when cruising or you may as well be coming off.

wether people like it or not strength is the best indicator of muscle growth or loss IMO.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> or over training would be my guess. whats this new training program like etc?? I would not want to be loosing strength when cruising or you may as well be coming off.
> 
> wether people like it or not strength is the best indicator of muscle growth or loss IMO.


i concur:thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Trust me when i say i'm not loosing size, 100%. I've even kept measurements, this is why i'm confused.

I will not be going into my new training routine as i'm being helped with this and i know for a fact people on this site won't like it And i can't be bothered with the "it won't work" scenario. 

Let me relook over this journal today, because i need to know for definate if it's strength loss or just lower weights because of more reps and better form. Will get back to you on that. I need to start keeping a notepad again......

Apart from this i feel terrible, diet has been whatever i can eat today, i think i'm dying lol

Cheers for input guys.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Infact come to think of it, if i'm not going to go into the training. I may aswell delete this journal.

Will decide later, will still keep you updated with pic of my sexy body tho.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

post up the training mate. you know ill be interested. you know how i train, stupid to most with high volume and dropsets. rest pause etc. ill be interested to see how your changing it


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol i will let you know next time your on FB mate.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

inbox me on facebook mate or msn


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Done.

Right, new diet. I'm going to be training 200% harder than i currently am. So need more food.

Hows this looking:

Meal 1-

6 eggs, 100g oats, 2 whey, 1 PB

Meal 2-

200g chicken, 80g rice, mayo

Train

Meal 3-

2 whey, dextrose

Meal 4-

200g chicken, 100g rice, mayo

Meal 5-

200g mince, 80g rice

Meal 6-

200g turkey mince, lots of veg, olive oil

Meal 7-

3 whole, 2 whites, ommelette, low fat cheese

Meal 8-

2 whey, water, 2 scoop PB


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good diet  thing is dont be scared to put on fat. thats what i think your afraid of and which is why your not getting as far as you could, you keep bulking up then saying you want to go keto etc. just be sensible, if you loose the abs so be it, you will get bigger and bigger


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks mate.

Well you have seen the new plan so i dont even think much fat will go on.

Eating will prob be every two hours now. Ish.

Yeah i need to man up, as long as i don't get super fat. I.e over over 36-37 ish waist, then it's all good.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you will do good


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Little update, feel bit better today, have only eaten sh1t the whole weekend. basically i just cant stomach BB foods atm. Im not even hungry, today i eaten like a bowl of alpen and now im having some cottage pie.

Will get back on the diet 2mo defo. Training starts again Tuesday, so just having time off until then as ill be going at it:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im presuming your eating some veg with those meals. also add in either pineapple/apple/grapes or banana with atleast 3 meals id go breaky/pwo and another. very important IMO.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> im presuming your eating some veg with those meals. also add in either pineapple/apple/grapes or banana with atleast 3 meals id go breaky/pwo and another. very important IMO.


 You mean on the new diet mate?

Only one meal has veg, as i was trying to get the carbs in but i could possibly add a small veg portion to a morning meal.

Ah yes fruit, it didnt have any in it but i will throw some in.

Could get a bannana or two down for pre workout and maybe an apple or something similar for brekky. Maybe snack on some dried fruit through the day aswell?

Apart from that, hows it looking?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> im presuming your eating some veg with those meals. also add in either pineapple/apple/grapes or banana with atleast 3 meals id go breaky/pwo and another. very important IMO.


why?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Trained chest today, have hurty left pec. Think i just strained it, was doing flys at the time and it felt strained on one of the reps. So just iced it to be on the safe side, seems ok. Just a bit tender to push etc.

Diet going well, ramming food down, it's hard though, just had a kfc

Looking slightly larger i think, will get some pics banged out soon.

Slightly itchy nip:cursing: which i've never had before, running 20mg nolva already so may see about changing to adex.

Nothing much else to report


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Keep a close eye on the gyno mate, I'd actually go for letro over adex as once it starts even adex sometimes struggles, depending on genetics.

KFC is class


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> why?


Why what? am i presuming he is eating veggies with meals? because their good for you 

Why is eating fruit with 3 meals important. because the nutrition from fruit is above almost everything else and is important in any diet which includes a bodybuilders IMO.

Not a definite must to make gains but they will dam sure help and keep you healthy in the long run.

i thought every1 new fruit and veg was good for you.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> You mean on the new diet mate?
> 
> Only one meal has veg, as i was trying to get the carbs in but i could possibly add a small veg portion to a morning meal.
> 
> ...


it looks spot on pal to be honest the onyl thing its lacking is fruit and veg.

If your not to big on veg atleast get the fruit in. I would throw a banana in with breakfast, an apple or 2 during the day and another banana in pwo to be honest. I also like pineapple at morning and night to help with digestion and get things moving etc so could add pineapple in at break instead of banana.

Fruit is cheap and full of vits and minerals etc etc. It also IMO helps kill peoples sweet cravings which can stop you grabbing ****e. If i fancy something sweet i chop up apple/banana/grapes and shake a lil cinnamon on top. lovely.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Trained chest today, have hurty left pec. Think i just strained it, was doing flys at the time and it felt strained on one of the reps. So just iced it to be on the safe side, seems ok. Just a bit tender to push etc.
> 
> Diet going well, ramming food down, it's hard though, just had a kfc
> 
> ...


If your not running any tren or deca then nolva should sort it right out. if 20mg doesnt help then bump it upto 40. this has reversed gyno for me on test and dbol cycle before.

If running tren/deca try some aromasin/arimidex. id use letro only if gyno is fully developed to reverse it i.e. hard lumps and very painful. letro can kill ure sex drive and is hard on lipids etc


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers guys.

Yeah i did think the nolva would suffice. I'm running 800mg Test, 50mg D bol currently, so why i'm getting itchy nips i don't know considering i've ran tren, test before with zero issues.

Will see how it goes, only just started but i'm quite liking pro chem atm. Seems very good.

Not happy with pec, need to see how that is in the morning, apart from that getting larger

Training is still focusing on form, example today i did sets of bench on 90kg. Failing on 15, 13 etc. Hits the chest so much better.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Its true, love the sessions when you really hit the sweet spot with good form.

Thats the best part for me, lifting the weight and feeling the burning sensation with each negative 

Keep up the good work. I found Adex at .5mg E3D worked well for me, hestitant to run AIs any higher for two reasons; lipids which Adex isn't great for, but also their impact on gains. Dbol is good for water retention and an AI reduces this, in effect removing one benefit of the compound.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks matey. Once you stop worrying about what weight is on the bar things improve so much.

Itchy nip went suprisingly, however, will keep an eye on it. I have a sh1t load of college work due 2mo, which i've just looked at:whistling: and i don't have a clue:lol: My bad.

Anyway smashed back yesterday, was awesome.

Overarm Chins-

7

6

6

5.5

Deads- First time in months since arm injury, grip is now sh1t.com! :lol:

150 x 8

150 x 8

140 x 8

140 x 6

T bar machine-

90 x 15

90 x 15

90 x 15

90 x 14

Straight arm cable pull things-

Forgot weight, 15 reps, 4 sets.

Hammered.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Thanks matey.
> 
> * Once you stop worrying about what weight is on the bar things improve so much*
> 
> ...


Very very true

great workout too yg mate,welldone:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice work mate.

Any update on the pec?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Seems ok. I have chest 2mo so will see. 

I'm horendously horny atm. Find my self looking at pretty much anything female. Yes animals aswell:whistling: :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol: I ask for a pec update and get a d!ck update, nice :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Well what can i say. That's how us roiders roll:lol:

Wheres this so called journal you were supposed to set up abou 35 years ago?

Oh and where is fat man? You know who i mean:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Journal was going up, but then college started again and exams are looming. It will happen though, I pwomise.

Fat man? Good question, I have been UK-M stalking him, and he's nowhere to be seen. Also, where is his Keto Cherry Popping thread???

Here's clearly getting too much uni minge

EDIT: Anyway who wants to read a natty scum's journal anyway???


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You must be going to the herc mate?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Journal was going up, but then college started again and exams are looming. It will happen though, I pwomise.
> 
> Fat man? Good question, I have been UK-M stalking him, and he's nowhere to be seen. Also, where is his Keto Cherry Popping thread???
> 
> ...


 When did tubby last sign in?

He's given up BB for minge??? Can't fault him really:lol:



Dsahna said:


> You must be going to the herc mate?


 Na i'm not mate, i have college on that day:cursing: need to be there as i'm falling behind already pmsl

How long you down for? You should come over to the gym so i can beast you


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I was just about to ask where he had gone as well. :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I was just about to ask where he had gone as well. :lol:


 :lol:

He's a part timer now it seems.

I wanna see how fat he's got:thumb:

Oh and of course to see how his training is going:whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Last known activity was 29/08/09 at 10.36am!!

I hope the minge is worth it

:lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Probably just can't afford the internet :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> When did tubby last sign in?
> 
> He's given up BB for minge??? Can't fault him really:lol:
> 
> ...


2 nights mate:thumb:that sounds like a challenge:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

What day are you coming down on?

I will be training on Sat if your up for it?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Saturday,but christ knows what time ill arrive though yg


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

You reckon you will be there by the afternoon?

It will be a back session btw. So i can out deadlift you, then you can destroy me on some other lesser exercises:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

What's this??? A Dan and YG super session? :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> What's this??? A Dan and YG super session? :thumbup1:


 Yeah he needs someone bigger to go over his form and stuff. I'll be tutoring him really:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Yeah he needs someone bigger to go over his form and stuff. I'll be tutoring him really:lol:


You're such a gent. I could do with somebody like you in my life :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

WHAT KIND OF BULLCRAP IS THIS FFS!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol::lol:it just so happens its a back sesh eh mate,hmmm conveniantvery bad sportsmanship yg:thumbdown:ha ha ha what do you deadlift these days mate?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

You not a fan of the chosen session Dan? :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

No honestly, i have back planned for that day anyway:whistling: :whistling: :thumb:

Not alot tbh mate, these days i don't even really DL. First time in months was last week and stayed around the 150 mark.

I prefer doing

Chins

Lat pulls down

T bar machine

1 arm machine pulls

Up to you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a deadlifting fan and would insist we do them if I am ever in Essex


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Still no sign of Heineken by the way...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> I'm a deadlifting fan and would insist we do them if I am ever in Essex





pastanchicken said:


> Still no sign of Heineken by the way...


 Hmmm. I like them but i just don't want to risk going heavy. I might try out some rack pulls but tbh back is doing OK without them.

You Mancs arnt man enough to show your face down these parts:lol:

Yeah i know. Do you have fatman on FB?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Fair play mate, I have periods where I don't do them.

Us Mancs are happy as we are pal, living it up up North :cool2:

No mate, can't say I have. Assume he's not one of your friends either?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah do them if you can, i'm just not risking that bicep

Na my FB is wierd, it only lets me add roiders. I'll check the settings to see if you qualify, seeing as you have done "tbol". TBH that's borderline:lol:

What a little weasel, dropped us all like a bad habbit. :cursing:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Fck, forgot about the bicep mate!

I'm banging tren in and munching some nap 50's as we speak to rectify the situation :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> No honestly, i have back planned for that day anyway:whistling: :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> Not alot tbh mate, these days i don't even really DL. First time in months was last week and stayed around the 150 mark.
> 
> ...


Ha ha looks like an ass whipping is in order mate:laugh:the session looks good to me mate:thumb:

If i cant make the session hopefully ill still get to meet you yg


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

What time are you setting off for here mate?

You should make it, i'll check what time the gym closes. :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hello  hows it goes?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Not bad Dom, still plugging away. Problem with pec,not sure what tho. Getting larger aswell:thumb:

You still got natty test levels in you?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> What time are you setting off for here mate?
> 
> You should make it, i'll check what time the gym closes. :thumbup1:


I havent got a fcuking clue mate,ill have to plan my journey but fcuk knows where to start,im not used to trains yg:lol:ill get it sorted


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Roiders and trains are a no go:lol:

Where do you live, journey shouldnt be more than 3 ish hours if your In Northampton etc


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Fcuk sake ha ha i live 30 miles north of newcastle mate:crying:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Roiders and trains are a no go:lol:
> 
> Where do you live, journey shouldnt be more than 3 ish hours if your In Northampton etc


Morning, Adam!

Dan's almost in the Arctic in Alnwick, north of Newcastle!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nearly got a part in the new highlander film ff:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol fooking hell.

Well i know it used to take my mate about 4-5 hrs to drive upto Newcastle from around here.

So maybe trains might be quicker without traffic etc.

Either way your looking at 4+ hrs i reckon lols


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Not lols,crys mate:crying:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Hardly any training has been put in here lately lol. training very hard tho.

yesterdays back

Chins-

8

6

5

5

CG lat pulls-

cant remember weights, aimed for 15 reps failed on 13, 14 etc

T bar machine-

95kg x15

x 15

x 14

x 13

Wide grip pulls-

No idea of weight, 15 reps, 4 sets.

Finshed with some shrugs.

Havent weighed mysef lately, last week was 101kg.

People have commented how i'm growing, so all gravy baby


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work mate


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheeky c*nts, touched that I'm still mentioned though. Your estrogen must be too high :lol:

Some arrogant c*nts told me I was on the wrong forum just because I didn't want to compete, f*ck em lol. Got back into rugby proper mate, really enjoying it, with that, work, uni work and keeping the female population of Stoke happy though, leaves little time for the gym haha, will get back into it next year maybe.

How goes it?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Well well well, look who it is. I actually thought you had fcuked off for good lol:lol:

Who said you shouldn't be on this site? Mate, this site is good for info and stuff but there are lots of idiots to, same old parrot speak, gets old.

I guessed you might have stopped training, so let me just clarify, you have stopped training and now your guns are EVEN smaller than they were before??????

Man, if you ever need to talk about it, i'm here for you:lol:

I'm alright mate, got sacked from my job:lol: so just training like a pig, slowly getting there, have put on a bit of size, strength is improving. All gravy baby!

You still plowing your Mrs you had before?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Need to get back to updating this.

Chest-

Flat bench-

110 x 10

100 x 10

90 x 9

80 x 14

Incline-

70 x 11

70 x 9

60 x 12

60 x 11

Chest press- each side

35 x 12

35 x 9

30 x 12

30 x 10

Cables flys-

fcuk knows weight, 15 reps 4 sets

Kapow

back in the morning


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Heineken has returned!

You decided against PCT I trust?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: *Heineken has returned*!
> 
> You decided against PCT I trust?


 I might have to start a Heineken appreciation thread:lol:

PCT will be around xmas time mate, it's going to be a heavy one as i've been on for some time. I imagine i will be off until easter time at the earliest.

I'm shut down big time i imagine, however at the moment i'm sticking with test only/orals. I don't want to be using deca/tren etc at this stage.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

They are positively minuscule mate :lol: Doesn't stop me from dishing out the **** on the pitch though, f*ck me I've missed this game lol! Why did you get sacked? Caught shooting up on your lunch break?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good workout mate:thumb:good job i didnt come and train with you though,what a ruddy pasting:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Heineken said:


> They are positively minuscule mate :lol: Doesn't stop me from dishing out the **** on the pitch though, f*ck me I've missed this game lol! Why did you get sacked? Caught shooting up on your lunch break?


 What position you playing?

I fell asleep mate and a fire was started, i still maintain it wasn't my fault though:lol:



Dsahna said:


> Good workout mate:thumb:good job i didnt come and train with you though,what a ruddy pasting:lol:


Haha, yes you bench alot more than me but in my defense i only have one pec, so i'm pleased with my numbers


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ahh yes forgot about that,sorry buddy! :thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Cheeky c*nts, touched that I'm still mentioned though.


You're back! :bounce:

How you doing mate? Hope you're rattling many a young student



YoungGun said:


> I might have to start a Heineken appreciation thread:lol:
> 
> PCT will be around xmas time mate, it's going to be a heavy one as i've been on for some time. I imagine i will be off until easter time at the earliest.


I've spoken to Hacksii and he agrees, we might as well just try and find you a new set of balls :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lmao. I've never actually done gear, i'm a natty really:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> What position you playing?
> 
> I fell asleep mate and a fire was started, i still maintain it wasn't my fault though:lol:


I alternate between the showers and front/second row mate. As for the fire, PMSL!



pastanchicken said:


> You're back! :bounce:
> 
> How you doing mate? Hope you're rattling many a young student


I'm ok thanks mate, what about you?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

not bad thanks mate, just stressed with exams, so training has taken a back seat of late.

Glad to see you're still knocking around


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Back-

Chins-

9

6

5

5

deadlifts-raw

150 x 12

180 x 6

180 x 5

180 x 5

T bar machine- holding at top

50 x 15

60 x 15

60 x 13

60 x 10

Lat pulls- no idea of weight

4 sets

10-12 reps

That machine where you like pull from behind your head to your waist, works lats.

3 sets

boom


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Back-
> 
> That machine where you like pull from behind your head to your waist, works lats.
> 
> ...


Pullover machine?

Nice deads :thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

YG I heard you like guys now?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

he likes little boys


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

youngun what training split are you runing at the moment? as your work outs are looking good mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Heineken said:


> YG I heard you like guys now?


 Always have fat boy.



BigDom86 said:


> he likes little boys


 This is true, actually this is why i like you because your LITTLE, i suggest you get growing:lol:



dog5566 said:


> youngun what training split are you runing at the moment? as your work outs are looking good mate


 Atm i'm doing

Mon-Chest

Tues-Back

Wed-Legs

Thurs-Shoulders/traps

Fri-Arms

Weekend-off

I dont have a set number of sets or reps atm, i train to how i feel, usually i base things around 16 sets a bodypart as high volume and training hard is the way foward


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Legs tonight- were a bit fcuked from deads yesterday

Leg press 6/7 plates a side

8

8

8

8

Hack squat- 2 plates a side

15

15

12

10

Leg extension- no idea of weight

15

15

15

Calf raises- Not sure on weight

50

37

34

Boom, legs are fcuked up:rockon:


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

thanks mate, im thinking of changing from a 3 to 4 day split,

sumthink like this.

mon chest

tu back bi's

wen rest

th leags

fri Shoulder tri's,

rest.

i let you no how i get on. thanks


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice work yg:wink:dont know about your high volume though mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Tris and bis

Dips- plus 40kg

15

12

10

CGBP-

80 x 12

x 11

x 9

Laying bar cables skulls-

3/4 stack

15

13

11

Oly bar curls

40 x 8

40 x 7

40 x 7

Cable bar curls- stack

7

6

6

Hammers- 25kg bells

10

8

8

Job done, burgers and chips shortly, maybe even a sun bed:lol:

Negative not, getting stretch marks on rear delts, not good:ban:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Get some Bio Oil :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Whats bio oil, is it good gear? :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Whoa, don't go injecting that sh1t!! :lol:

Do the stretch marks mean you're growing? That is good, yes?

By the way, when you finishing this blast?

Of couorse I know you're natty, just playing along


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Or getting fat like Heineken:lol:

Christmas time i think mate, go back on in the new year sometime i suppose. I'm thinking of doing shorter on and off times, like 10 week cycle, 8 weeks off, then same again.

See how i find that, 8 weeks not including pct btw lol

And yes i'm still natty, actually someone asked me if i took creatine the other day, i proceeded to tell them i was offended that they thought i needed powders and supplements to train:lol: :lol: Lmfao, fools:lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Tan will sort out stretch marks, bio oil does help as well. What mothers use after giving birth. :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ill show you my stretch marks one day. they are horrific some of them. literally some are like an inch wide


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

How is your overall condition going these days YG?

Last time I popped in you were trying to cut?

You still aiming for that or something different?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> How is your overall condition going these days YG?
> 
> Last time I popped in you were trying to cut?
> 
> You still aiming for that or something different?


 Still fat, but a bigger fat lol. Still maybe 15% i have no idea of weight, over 100kg i would guess.

Chest-

Flat bench

120 x 8 assisted

105 x 6

100 x 7

90 x 10

Incline-

80 x 7

80 x 6

80 x 6

80 x 7

Chest press machine-

stack x 8

x 8

x 7

x 7

Upper chest press-

60 x 9

60 x 7

60 x 7

Cables- 4 sets 12 reps


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good benching. 120 for 8 is nice.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good workout for your size mate:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol for your size. you certainly got a way with words dan lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ha ha its a long running joke with me and yg:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Fcukers:lol: How big are your guns Dan? Lets have it out:lol:

Had to train in sh1tty student gym today, had barely enough plates and not alot of euipment.

Chins-

9

7

5

Deads-

180 x 5

180 x 3

170 x 5

Hammer pulls-

50kg a side 8 reps, 3 sets

Finished with some straint arm cable pulldowns

Pretty sh1t workout, didnt feel to well so called it a day.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Back to 18.5 coldmay need to get some barbell curls done again mate:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :death:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Fcukers:lol: How big are your guns Dan? Lets have it out:lol:
> 
> Had to train in sh1tty student gym today, had barely enough plates and not alot of euipment.
> 
> ...


We all have days like this mate, I had one last week and decided to take a week off, worked wonders as I feel fresh again.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I know mate, may need a week, think i got flu again.

Trained tris tonight but hurt me pec?? Was unracking the bar for some close grip and i got this like wierd crunching feeling between my two pecs.

Kept going as it was really painful but felt odd, little uncomfortable.

Anyway, hit a PB.

Weight dips-

+50kg x 9 reps BOOM PB

+40 x 11

+40 x 9

+40 x 8

CGBP-

80 x 8

80 x 8

80 x 8 just

80 x 10????

Laying cable skulls- not sure of weight

3/4 stack x 12 reps, 4 sets

Rope pulls- 4 sets

done.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hell of a workout mate.

Nice PB, I haven't did weighted dips for a little while now, think I'll have to give them a bash again.

Funnily enough I was doing close grip bench earlier and had a bit of pain, in my shoulder though not chest, still a little tender but nothing serious.

No pain no gain eh hehe.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wtf you can do weighted dips with 50kg extra/... but can only cgbp 80kg? :/


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

He was doing that after dips, tris were probably pretty tired.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

still +50kg on dips is NICE. really need to start dipping again


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> He was doing that after dips, tris were probably pretty tired.


 Yep.

Heavy dipping destroys my Tris. I could of probably got a few more reps out on each set of cgbp but my pec hurt and i had no spotter. Pec hurts a lil now actually, i have two days off so hopefully it's just a minor strain.

Havent seen you around of late Chris, how is the getting sexy going?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone!

Rush of adrenaline on your last set of cgbp mate?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Yep.
> 
> Heavy dipping destroys my Tris. I could of probably got a few more reps out on each set of cgbp but my pec hurt and i had no spotter. Pec hurts a lil now actually, i have two days off so hopefully it's just a minor strain.
> 
> Havent seen you around of late Chris, how is the getting sexy going?


 :lol:

I am now back in employment hence my lack of posts! Haven't done a Heineken though, still training and eating well :lol:

Just keeping updated on a select few journals and spreading my pearls :beer:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah yes Heinkeken has vanished again. He has given up training for now, and living the student lifestyle.

I should get back into eomployment, studying has taken up alot of time lately, actually, that's a lie. I just like training when i want:lol:

What weight are you currently? Abs?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well cycling 25mins twice a day so have cut up a little more. That said, have just recovered from flu so have had 12days off of the gym, back tomorrow though so will see what the weight is then.

Trying Tren very soon so looking to add some lean tissue then, fingers crossed!

Get a job you bum :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Get a job you bum :lol:


Couldn't agree more :lol:

Very nice dippage :beer:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Less of the job talk please:lol:

Chest was still hurty today so did back instead

Chins-

10

7

Deads-

170 x 9

170 x 7

170 x 6

CG lat pulls-

3/4 stack

14

12

12

11

CG underarm pulls-

not idea of weight, 4 sets, pumped! :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Man I don't update this much:lol:

Back- Bw chins

10

6

5

Deads-

190 x 3

190 x 3

190 x 3

210 x 1

CG lat pulls- Nearly whole stack

10

9

9

T bar machine-4 plates

10

8

7


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Is this right, i have a 1500iu amp if HCG, mix that woth 1.5ml of bac water therefore every 50 on the slin pin(0.5ml) is 500iu isnt it?

I hate maths:cursing:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Also has anyone got any experience with PT-141. Whats a good dose to run?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Is this right, i have a 1500iu amp if HCG, mix that woth 1.5ml of bac water therefore every 50 on the slin pin(0.5ml) is 500iu isnt it?
> 
> I hate maths:cursing:


Correct mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers dude, i'm always scared of ****ing that up!!

Bump for PT-141, anyone know any good research sites?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Deads-

200 x 3

200 x 3

200 x 3

T bar machine-

4 plates- 15 reps

4.5 plates 10 reps

4.5 plates 10 reps

CG lat pulls-

stack x 8

stack x 8

stack x 6

Pullovers- half stack

15

15

12

Got my PT 141, going to pin that tonight, see what thats about, i expect good things lol. Going to mix 10mg of Pt 141 with 1ml bac water, then i'll get 10 shots out of that:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats pt141 apparently do?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good lifting there yg


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

It's the chemical in MT2 that gives you the horn!

So with any luck, gives you immense boners:lol: Only done one shot, nothing yet, I'm not sure if your supposed to load it likeMT2 though,no one really knows much about it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why do you want to have errections? Surely you need a female to make the most of them? :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Why do you want to have errections? Surely you need a female to make the most of them? :lol:


 :lol: I was thinking the same thing!

Something you're not telling us YG? Or is this purely for posh [email protected] purposes?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

It is not for **** purposes pmsl, well not by me anyway:whistling:

My d!ck suffers on cycle for some odd reason, not libido but weak erections etc, saying that i'm currently running tren so i'm unsure.

If anyone is wondering heres everything i'm currently running:

Tri test- 800mg per week

Tri tren- 300mg per week

Proviron- 100mg per day

Nolva-20mg per day

HCG- 500iu e3d

Then 1mg of this PT141 per day. Don;t have alot of this though, it's as expensive as MT2


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dips-

+60kg 7 reps PB boom!

+50kg 8 reps

+40kg 9 reps

CGBP-

90 x 8

90 x 6

90 x 5.5

Rope pulls- half stack

15

12

9

Oly bar curls-

40 x 10

40 x 8

40 x 7

Had to stop here, ****ty bicep was hurting.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Pb:bounce:welldone chum ha ha


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

That's a monster dipping PB mate, I'm in envy of you!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers guys, I didnt feel strong at all so wasnt going to go for it but thought, i've got so much gear in me im radioactive so smashed it out!!

Strength is going up up and up. Only on 300mg of tren per week also


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Tren is mental for strength, gets me a bit argumentative though, nearly ended up in bother a few times on my last 2 cycles due to it.

Do you feel like that at all from it YG?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right, not updated for a while. Due to the libido problems I discussed earlier I'm going to come off very soon.

At the minute I've not jabbed anything for two weeks as of Monday. However as i've been on so long I'm going to run 200mg test for two maybe three weeks. Then run PCT.

Tren leaving my body feeling weak!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

something to research mate for next cycles dhea. It really helped bring my libido and erection strength up mainly am erections when on cycle especially prolonged cycle.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Hilly, does it have a full name? Not getting much searching that?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You used Proviron at all?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Scrap that Hilly, i found some info. How quick does it take to kick in? Sounds like it can cause more problems than it solves.

This PT-141 i think is pretty good, only thing is it's expensive. Gives you random boners though, used with proviron it makes you want to come if a girl just looks at you LOL


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> You used Proviron at all?


 100mg per day I'm using Chris, I did go upto 150mg per day, in a load like phase. Certainly don't have ejaculation problems on it, lol.

Love the stuff, reasonably priced also.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i noticed the effects after about a week.

I have been using it since august and have not noticed any ill effects and my bloods and ecg are all a ok


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers Hilly. I just ordered some. 180 caps for 12.95. Don't know if thats a good price but i cant be bothered shopping around.

Will order some more PT-141 also. Will pin 200mg Test 2moro night, then maybe one more jab after that, sick of taking gear atm tbh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

How far away from 17st are you


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Cheers Hilly. I just ordered some. 180 caps for 12.95. Don't know if thats a good price but i cant be bothered shopping around.
> 
> Will order some more PT-141 also. Will pin 200mg Test 2moro night, then maybe one more jab after that, sick of taking gear atm tbh.


You are at the sick of gear stage mate, I always get that, end up glad when I finish, big change from the start when you can't wait to do the first jab.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not interested in searching through all these posts about boys and bio oil since my last amazing contribution. How goes it mate x


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dan said:


> How far away from 17st are you


 No idea mate, quite a way I suppose.Think I'm around 105kg.



Dezw said:


> You are at the sick of gear stage mate, I always get that, end up glad when I finish, big change from the start when you can't wait to do the first jab.


 I know mate,been on since, July ish. Never going on this long again.



Heineken said:


> I'm not interested in searching through all these posts about boys and bio oil since my last amazing contribution. How goes it mate x


 Ah the wonderer returns. pretty sh1t tbh mate, libido problems off this gear, skint, lots of work to do, should be doing an essay now pmsl.

Im going to get ****ed all this week, fact. Hows you mate?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Aye I've got a lot of work to do for Friday, few exams in Jan. And skint lol, I got my student loan mid Sep, was back into the deep end of my O/D by mid Oct - and I went out for drinkies about.. 4 times? Other than that not too bad mate, started my NY resolutions early.. just did an hour on the x-trainer, should be back at the gym for mid Jan 

You've used gear for a long time now mate, done one or two half ****d PCT's and jumped straight back on, being brutally honest I'm not overly surprised that you've got no angle on your dangle. I wouldn't dare call you stupid as we've all got our reasons, and I don't have the experience to tell you to stop but maybe a little break would do you good.

Anyway.. what's your essay subject?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Only done one PCT mate. Never going on this long again, it's ****. 10 weekers from now on I think.

It's on "Can we control body language". Basically I did it, however found out 30 minutes ago It was supposed to be done in the third person, well i have not done that, its due in 2moro and im going to bed as its ****ed me off to the max!

:lol: Oh dear, its not even funny.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

What a gaylord.

I got up at 7 for cardio, thinking I had a 2 hour lab session at 10.. got there and they were like.. who the hell are you? So I go home thinking it was cancelled, checked my email and it was actually taking place like.. 4 doors down. Am I going to walk back? Am I ****, lol.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Only done one PCT mate. Never going on this long again, it's ****. 10 weekers from now on I think.





YoungGun said:


> I know mate,been on since, July ish. Never going on this long again.





YoungGun said:


> Will pin 200mg Test 2moro night, then maybe one more jab after that, sick of taking gear atm tbh.


I thought you were natty :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> I thought you were natty :confused1: :confused1:


i know im shocked too. almost feel violated in a way:innocent:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i know im shocked too. almost feel violated in a way:innocent:


I feel your pain Dom, feel sick to my stomach. YG, you disgust me :no:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

On since July, that's a fair blast, what sort of PCT do you have planned, you running HCG?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm still natty, that's a given. I just lie on here about gear to look cool:whistling:

Cough.

Yeah mate, I'm currently running 150mg proviron per day,20mg nolva per day, 500iu hcg e3d.

When i come off, PCT will be

1500-2500iu HCG 8 Shots-Depending on how bad i crash i suppose.

100mg clomid 4 weeks

20mg nolva 6 weeks

Proviron 150mg per day still as this helps libido alot

Touch wood it works well.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

hope so buddy, will have fingers crossed for you 

All these meds must cost you a fortune :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Touch wood, PMSL!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Touch wood, PMSL!


Missed that one!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Where you hiding fatty?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Still here mate. I have consumed a large amount of wine this evening and im ****ed. training going ok, diet is****. still deciding if im going to jab 2moor not, pct very soon.

Going to get ****ed all this week, prob eat **** food, onlywhile the test is still in me tho, once it clears game on, serious time.

Hows thing ur end? xx


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Your pìssed as a fart mate:lol::lol:loving the festive season


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol, I'll be doing the same this week mate. Mrs brought me 4 crates of Stella yesterday as an early presie, I polished one of them off last night! Make sure you sober up before jabbin though eh? :lol:

I'm doing alright ta, loads of revision to though which is a sh*tter.. I'll be in the library all day tomorrow. Few weeks though and I'll be back in the gym, happy days!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol I'm having a go at the 20 pint challenge this week. Im gunna be getting my tummy pumped blatently lol. Fcuk any work off, ill do that the day before we are due back pmsl. Prob still pi$$ed. Might not even jab you know, just prolongs PCT. PCT over xmas tho, motherfcuker!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

On a serious note, im always having sloppy sh1ts lately. what the fcuk. it takes like a roll of paper each sh1t. not good when you out or round someone gaff


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right, Going away 2moro till after xmas so no training, poor diet till then.

My last jab was Thursday so I will Start PCT two weeks as of today.

Considering i was well pi$$ed last night i was feeling strong today, fry up power i reckon

Flat bench-

120 x 7

110 x 7

100 x 8

100 x 5.5

Incline-

90 x 5

90 x 5

90 x 5

80 x 8

Cables- no idea of weight, heavy of course lmao

10 reps, 4 sets.

Job done, may do back later this evening as not going to be able to train for ages. xx


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone pìssheadlooks like a great session mate


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Have a good hol bud


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

What's the score regarding pct then pal? Going for the works HCG etc?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Merry xmas yghope you and your family have a grand time mate:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Merry xmas matey, here's to some great training next year.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Merry Crimbo fcukers!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Man I feel fat as fcuk!!

As for PCT, this needs to be bang on, Basically I came off 800mg and took a shot of 250mg, body didnt like that at all so I did 150mg the same week. Seemedto improve things, that last jab was 8 days ago, so Im thinking Im going to Pin 250mg tonight, then next thursday, 125mg. two weeks clearance and off.

Only because ive been on so long do i think this option is best. As it stands PCT is

8 shots of HCG 1500-2000iu eod

Clomid- 100mg 4 weeks

Nolva 20mg 6 weeks

However next week im going to enquire about HMG and toremifine as Ive only hear good things about this. Touch wood i recover well as im sick of gear, i want a long break and if i go back on ever its going to be short cycles no doubt. this is bullsh1t.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hey mate. ive got hold of some toremifene from researchstop for my 1st pct. so il let you know about it


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> hey mate. ive got hold of some toremifene from researchstop for my 1st pct. so il let you know about it


 Cheers dude, can you PM the website please bro?

Hows things anyway?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

www.researchstop.com

i wanted to buy from chemone.com but their customer service is very rude and awful, i asked on multiple times when their toremifene would be back in stock and never replied. they finally replied last night with "we dont know", that was it. so thought **** it and went with RS as ive only heard good things about them

things are good. im coming off the gear soon, as its not really having much of an effect on me, a bit of a waste of time tbh.

going to try again in the summer, prob try something different like tritest400 or sus and deca or something


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers dude, it's liquid form tho? Do you do it sub Q i take it, ive only read about the tabs?

anyway hurt pec last monday, not trained since, didnt feel 100% today so took it easy

Weight has dropped dramatically, im shocked, saying this ive eat sh1t and trained poorly for last few weeks aswell as dropping dose.

Flat bench-

120 x 7

110 x 7

100 x 8

Incline Db- 32kg each

12

9

8

Oly shoulder press-

60 x 11

60 x 10

60 x 9

Seated lateral raises- 14kg bells

12

11

8

Weight 98.5kg:confused1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice benching! 

yes from researchstop and chemone it is liquid form. you simply just measure the amount you want in ml and drink it literally.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah you're back silly boll0cks. Or is it pea boll0cks :lol:

I look forward to the day where 120 is taking it easy mate haha, have a good crimbo?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> hey mate. ive got hold of some toremifene from researchstop for my 1st pct. so il let you know about it


I noticed they were stocking that last night. Defo keep us posted on that one mate :thumbup1:

Good Chrimbo YG? :beer:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Where is this puss?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Where is this puss?


I second this!?

Where are you?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

She's on PCT and getting in touch with her emotions :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Right mofos, journal time again I feel.

As I'm skint as fcuk I'm eating sh1t food but as much of it as possible. I have lost some size, not sure how much will do some update photos over the next few days.

Work starts again though soon so money will be coming in and diet will be back on track.

Training is currently,

Mon- Chest

Wed- Back and Biceps

Fri- Shoulders and triceps

Sat- Legs

Soon as I get back on my feet I'm thinking of trying GHRP or something similar, not sure if I will do gear again, unsure at this point.

Been off for 10 weeks today actually, mood is fine, libido is not though.

Anyway did a bit of training today, shoulders and tris

Standing barbell- 80kg

12 reps

10

7

Standing arnold presses-

22.5kg bells

15

15

13

Skulls-

30kg

18 reps

16

15

Rope pulls-

20kg

17

14

13

Latteral raises- 17.5kg bells

10

8

8


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice to have you back


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Still very strong pressing for 12 reps mofo


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

:thumb:

Only small session yesterday, back already ached. Not deadlifted properly for months, so slowley biulding weight up again, this is only the scond week back doing it so weights are poor.

Deads- 150kg

10

7

145kg-

7

140kg-

9

Then did press ups on the 17.5 kg bells and once i had come up did a row with the bell.

10

10

8

Job done, was fcuked up


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

better than my attempt at deadlifts yesterday lol


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

right fridays session was really light chest as was hurting all over anyway

Flat bench- 60kg

36

27

19

Incline- 60kg

17

14

13

DB flys- 15kg bells

26

18

14

Some press ups and was done.

Yesterdays Shoulders and Tris

Standing BB- 85kg

8

7

7

Arnold presses-

27.5 bells

15

14

12

Latteral raises- 20kg bells

8

8

7

Some crappy tri stuff nothing to shout about

Mrs seems to have the hump with me, saw her yesterday during day everything seemed fine, said she would ring me and come 9:30 had not so I rang her, no answer, rang again at 10:00 no answer, so just text her saying thought u was going to ring, is everything cool?

Got to 9 30 this morning still nothing so rang and got no answer then got a text 30 mins later saying, sorry didnt ring, fell asleep very early, speak to u later.

Text back saying im going work later i can pop over for bit as its on the way, however she just replied not in, speak to u later.

Now is that being off with me, or am i being to sensitive???


----------

